# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  تحيــــدين أول يوم دقلج فيه بعلج العزييييز هههههههههه.. تعالي وخبرينا شو سويتي؟!!^.*

## [email protected]

احم احم..!!

سلامــــن عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..!!

شحالكم؟؟ شخباركم؟؟

ها مرتاحين ولا^.*؟  :12 (80): 

ما بطـــــــــــول عليـــــــــــــــــــــكم..!!!

هالموضوع خطر ع بالي توّه.. يعني يديد وتازة ع قولتهم هع هع^^

وشو رايكم كلنا ويا بعظ نستعيـــــــــد ذكريـــــــــــات :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  المجلة :12 (79): << أكيد الحينه الحريم يتنهدن خخخخخخخخخ

ترا دوم أسمع الملجة غييييييييير..!! 

وذكرياتها غيييييييير..!!

وأيام حلوة ومادري شو من خربطان هع هع

المهم..

بغيـــــــــنا .. كل وحدة معرسة أو مالجة..

تخبــــــــــرنا كيف كان شعوووورها أول ما دقلها بعلها العزيــــــــــز..

يعني يوم خلصت حفلة الملجة وجي..

كيف كان شعووورهااااااا أول ما دقلها.. وشو سوت ههههههههههههههههههههه<< بتطلع الفظايح الحينه هع هع

أكييييييييييييد دقيقة وصكرت ع طول من زوود المستحى  :13 (33):  :13 (32): ^.* هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كان الكلام يطلع منهاااااا ولا أونهاااااااااا هع هع

ويلا أمااااااااااانة نباااااااا مشاركتكم كلكم..^^

خلووووووووووووووووووونا نستعيييد وياكم اللحظات الحلوة ونظحك..^^

والموضوع فقط لإستعادة الذكريات.. وأتمنى كل وحدة تشارك ها..

يلا

 1
.
.
2
.
.
3
.
.سـريييييييييييييييييييييييينااااااااااااااااااااااااا..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## غاية الضوء

من حظـــــج الحلو غــــايوووو ردت عليج اول رد >>> لوووووووووول << 

ملقــــــــوفة 1 

الا المرزوقية اشوفج متحمســـــة لهالسوالف وتوج دخلتي هاك الموضوع اللي في دليل العروس 

والحين منزلة موضوع عن البعـــــل العزيز >>> حلوة الكلمة ^^

شو الســــالفة لا يكون البعل ياي في الطريج .. ؟




وبــــث 


ملقــــــــــــــــــوفة 1

----------


## الحب الاول

مادري نحن الملاقيف ليش انحب شرات هاي المواضيع هههههههههههه

----------


## نور*دبي

الله حلووووووووووو

لا االحين احس احلى هههههه
المهم اول مادق ريلي كان يتكلم مافهمت منته ولا كلمه ههههههههههههههههههههه 
بس يالسة صاخه متكلمت وهو يبربر ههههههههه فديته انا ربي يحفظه ويطظلي بعمرة

الهم اجعل زوجي قرة عيني واجعلني قرة عينه واجعل بينانا مودتن ورحنه

----------


## [email protected]

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههه

حيــّالله الملقوفة نمبر 1..

أنا قلت محد بيشجعني غير الملاقيف هع هع 

وعندي إحساس الموضوع كله بينمزر ردود من الملاقيييييف هع هع

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله ظحكيتني يا ويهج ماعرف ليييييييييج؟؟

بل بل بل شو هالرادااااااااااااار هذا؟؟<< ختيييييييييييييييييييير

هع هع

لا بس .. والله ماعرف كيف جي خطرت فبالي الفكرة احم احم..

وها أصلن الموضوع هدية لج ولحزن<< غياااظ ويييييييييييو هع هع

يلا نتريااااااااااااا الحرييييييييييييم يعبرووووووونا هع هع


وهيه صح .. يوم بيكون حد في السكة.. خخخخخخخخخخ

أمره ما بقصر.. بقاسمكم فيه انتي وحزووون << ايخسي ههههههههههههههههه^.*

----------


## [email protected]

> مادري نحن الملاقيف ليش انحب شرات هاي المواضيع هههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جاري البحث عن الإجااااااابة ^.* ههههههههههههههههههه

صدقج والله..

إلا انبرد الدودة ههههههههههههههههههه

يلا تابعي ويانا ها.. 

احم احم^^

----------


## [email protected]

> الله حلووووووووووو
> 
> لا االحين احس احلى هههههه
> المهم اول مادق ريلي كان يتكلم مافهمت منته ولا كلمه ههههههههههههههههههههه 
> بس يالسة صاخه متكلمت وهو يبربر ههههههههه فديته انا ربي يحفظه ويطظلي بعمرة
> 
> الهم اجعل زوجي قرة عيني واجعلني قرة عينه واجعل بينانا مودتن ورحنه


كلولولوللووللووووووليييييييييييييش

وأخيراً.. أول حرمة ترد هع هع

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هيه.. أول يوووووووووووم عاد .. إثنيناتكم ظاربنكم الحيا^.*

ههههههههههههههههه بس عيبتني هاي يبربر ههههههههههههههههه

ربي يوفقج وياه ويحفظكم لبعظ^^

يلا بإنتظار..

المدامات الثانيات^.*<< بالغصب أباكم تشاركوون هههههههههههههههه

----------


## حلوة_الثنايا

هههههه وين المعرسات

----------


## [email protected]

> هههههه وين المعرسات


أحس بهم فاجات حلوجهم الحينه..

ويقولون شو هالموضوع ها هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يلا نترياهم^^

----------


## غاية الضوء

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههه
> 
> حيــّالله الملقوفة نمبر 1..
> 
> أنا قلت محد بيشجعني غير الملاقيف هع هع 
> 
> ...



خلي ريلج حقج يالدبة لوووووووووووول ،، واللا اقولج اذا طويل انا بسرقه 

هههههههه

ماادري شو فيني متخبلة اليوم >>>> ^_^ 


يلا يا حـــــريم نبـــا نسمع سوالفكن .. =)

----------


## سفن اب

كان ساير الدوام

يعني ما دق يوم الحفله اليوم اللي بعده الصبح 

عاد انا الصوت رقيق اونه ما يخصني هع هع 

تم يرمس لين وصل الدوام 

وكل السوالف عن ملجه الريايل واللي صار فيها وو ممم بس

----------


## دخون الاما

انا عن نفسي من كثر ماانا كنت مستحية ماكنت احب حد من اهلي يشوفني وانا اكلمه ارتبك هههههههههههه 
عشان جذي اول مايات الوالده سكرت في ويها المسكين ورحت غرفتي ولا عاد في الملجه كلامهم كله يكون حلو قلت ياريتني ماسكرت هههههههههه بس الحمدلله تزوجت ويبت عيال وبعده يدلعني فديته يمكن لأني من دولة خليجية ثانية واهلي ابعاد عني لأنه دوم يقول لي انتي تعورين قلبي لأن محد من اهلج عندج بس يالله الحمدلله

----------


## حلوة_الثنايا

ههههه متابعات ويياكن

----------


## شمعة فواصل

بس يالملقوفاااات

الصراحة و بدون مقدمات انا اول مرة كلمني فيها ريلي صدق ما انساها 
عاد ايام الملجة ايام الدلع و الوله ( عايشين الجو) بس اتعرفون شو استوا 



.
.
.
.
.ما بخبركم..... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## سراب الشوق

^^^^^^^ كشخه 

كسرتي خاطر الملقووفات

----------


## لأجل عينه

احم

كح

كح

دخلت بالغلط

خخخخخخخخخ

اكيد عرفتو ملقوفه رقم عشرتعش 


نحن ندخل عشان نتعلم منكم<<<<اونها ها

----------


## ALMANSO0ORYH

> احم
> 
> كح
> 
> كح
> 
> دخلت بالغلط
> 
> خخخخخخخخخ
> ...







هههههههههههههههههه هيه والله صدقج ... 


عنبووه وين اختفن المعرسااات ؟!!!

----------


## minoucha

اول مرة اتصلي ريلي قلتله راسي يعورني اتصلي بعدين ابغى ارقد ولما اتصل مرة ثانية كنت في الحم.......هههههههههه يعني نشف ريقه لين ما كلمني

----------


## أم_علي_2015

لووول سوالفكم حلوة خخ.. انا عندي سؤال غريب للمعرسات خخخ كيف رقمج ورقمتيه : p
ولا هو روحه ياب رقمج لووول؟ خاطري أعرف  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## رماد الشوق

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .... والله ان موضوعج خطييييييييير ...


انا كنت اكلم ربيعتي وياني خط ثاني فيوم رديت عليه طلعلي جان اقوله منو ؟ قالي انا فلان خخخخخخخخخ لا وشوفي العبط اساله اي فلان ؟

نسيت اسمه خخخخخخخخخخخخ وما رمس وايد لانه يستحي*

----------


## حنان2006

موضوعج فنااااااااان يا المرزوقيه عشانا احنا الملقوفات انا عن نفسي للحينه اتريا البعل العزيز ادعولى بالزوج الصالح والذريه الصالحه 
بس رماااااااااااااد الشوق موقفج خطيييييييييييييييييييييييييير لهالدرجه هههههههههههههههه
الله يعينج ليش ما سألتيه وانتو تتذكرون ذكرياتكم شو قال في خاطره يوم رديتي عليه بهالرد العجيب هههه هههه هههه

مس شوكليت صدقج الحينه لازم كل عضوه اتقولنا كيف رقموا بعضهم واتقولولنا بعد عن شو كانت سوالفكم ، هههههههههههههه لهالدرجه ملقوفااااااااااااااااااااااات !!!!!

----------


## dr.reemy

انا اذكر اني اول يوم ملجة..اول ماروح ريلي علطول سرت بدلت ثيابي ومسحت المكياج ورقدت من التعب 

وماذكر المكالمة الاولى..بس اذكر اني رقدت اول يوم بدون مكالمات

----------


## أم غـلا

من الملقـــــــــــوفات

لوووووووول

----------


## *مجموعة إنسان*

اممم انا من الملاقيف 
بس ما يمنع احطلكم شيء 
كان في مشروع خطبه في الماضي بتخطيط الاهل والشخص هو من الاهل وطبعا ماتمت الامور والحين هو صاير لي اخ ونعم الاخا.. المهم السالفة.. يعني عادي هالشخص يدق على تلفون البيت وهاييج الايام يعني عمري 17 
دق ورديت عليه فسلم اول شيء وعقب قال لي ها شخبار المزيون ؟ 
واختكم في الله مب متعوده على هالمصطلحات .. فبدل لا اسمع كلمة "المزيون" سمعتها او بالاصح فهمتها انها "التلفزيون" !! قلتله هذا صوت المسلسل المكسيكي على بوظبي!! طبعا الاخ عالطرف الثاني قااال شوووو ؟؟ مافهمت
وطبعا ماطولت السالفة فريت السماعة وزقرت امي وعقب فهموني الرمسة

----------


## كيوت ومن

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ياملوقوفات الله يرزقكم بزوج صالح يارب 
امممممممممم عني انااااااااا اممممممممممممممممممم 
اممممممممممممممممممم
اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم









دقلي ثاني يووم ملجه وقالي يالله ياااااااي بيتكم لوووول عاد انا بسرعه بسرعه 
اكشخ وووايب مقص واقص قصتي اوني اغير من لوكي خخخخخ فاخربت القصه ... بس ماانتبه الحبيب لووول
ومااشي هاي سوالفناا

----------


## أم حمادينو

الله يرزق كل وحده تريد تعرس الزوج الصالح الي يفرح قلبها و يسعدها يارب ،،،،

انا الله يسلمكن ما كلمته و لا كلمني  :Smile:  انصدمنا في بعض ع الكووووشه اووه اقصد شفنا بعض ع الكوووشه ،،
و اول كلمه قالي ايها السلام عليكم  :Smile: 

و عن الارقام العصر ثاني يوم العرس كان بيطلع و انا منخشه ورى الباب يقولي كم رقمج مش طايعه ارمس عطاني تلفووونه و قالي دقي رقمج و حطيتله الرقم  :Smile:  دقلي رنه و من اللقافه اتصلتله شو تبا ! قالي ماشي عشان تعرفين رقمي (توج مستحيه و منخشه ورى الباب)

----------


## ,،؛حـور؛،,

هع انا عن نفسي 



اول ما اتصل فيني انصدمت لأن صوته ما عيبني 

وكان فخاطري صدق ابند فويهه لأن أسلوبه بعد مووول مب شي 

ما تتصوورون كيف كان صدق قهر 

























































أسوووووووووووووووووولف هههههههه أنا مب معرسه ولا شي بس جي حبيت اسلم على الملاقيف واقولكم 

بسكم من اللقافه

----------


## ^أم المها^

اممممممم انا اول ما دقلي بو المها جان اخاااااف لان صوته جنه صوت ريال كبير والي أعرفه انه هو اكبر مني بس بسنة 
وعقب شوي قالي أنا عمج والحين بعطيج بو المها 
جان ارتاااااااااااح قلت زين يعني ها ابوه 
وعقب كلمت ريلي بس كله اضحك سخيفة مب عارفة شو اقول 
وهو اونه داق اشوي وبيسكر بس طول ت السوالف الييييييييييين انغلق تلفوني بويهه 
كانت احلى مكالمة بحياتي اتمنيت انها ما اتخلص بس للاسف يوم رديت ادق له واعتذر جان ايقولي خلاص تصبحين ع خير 
عاد انا كان خاااااااطري اكمل سوالف بس ما بغيت اكون ملقوفة واقوله لا ابا اكلمك

----------


## UAE GURL

بتستغربون مني انا قلتله عطني ايميلك وسولفنا على الماسنجر هههههههههههههه

----------


## shgoon

انا بعدنيييييييييييييي ان شاءالله بعد اسبوع بتكون اول مكالمة ويقولكم شو صار ^_^

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*نسبه المعرسات المشاركات فالموضوع 5%

و95% ملاقيف
















وانا منهن هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



يالله يالمرزوقيه انتي وغايه وضوء والملاقيف تنخطبن وتعرسن ونفرح بس اعزموني ههههههههههههه

وانا معاكم بعد نسيت عمري ههههههههههه* *


نتريا المعرسات يالله*

----------


## دمعة شقى

من ضمن مجموعة الملاقيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف 

ههههههههههه

----------


## عاتكة

أول مره إتصل قالي ( السلام عليكم ) رديت عليه ( قالي شو فيج ما عرفتيني ) تمييييت أستهبل و قلتله لا ما عرفتك 
الصراحة ما كان إستهبال بس هو إرتباك من الزيغة طلعت هبله ..,....

----------


## غاية الضوء

> *نسبه المعرسات المشاركات فالموضوع 5%
> 
> و95% ملاقيف
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ميرسي ع الدعوة الحلـــــوة ^^

يلا حريم كملــــو سوالفكن ...^_^

----------


## أم توتة

.. امم .. اتذكر يوم اول مرة ارمسه ما كنت ادري شو السالفة ,, امي عطتني التيلفون .. جان اقول الو ,, رد قال الو ,, قلت هلا اخوي > بدفاشة< ,, عبالي اخوي يرمسني ,, 
جان يقول منو(.......) اسم اخوي يعني ....؟ 
جنه قلت انت مب اخوي .. ؟ ويهي قافط .. >>> على طول خليت صوتي رقيق هههههههههه
وعقب تم يهذرب ويرمس ,, وانا ع بالي يستحي ,, أثاريه من تحت لي تحت ,,
وانا ما انطق والكلمة غصب تطلع .. كنت يعني ع الصامت ,,, من الحيا ,,

انزين حبيبتي الملقوفية .. اقصد المرزوقية ,,, شو رايج ,, وعقبالج ياربي نفرح فيج ..

----------


## _BENT_UAE_

*اول مكالمه عاد انا قبل لا يتصلبي صارلي موقف يوم الملجه عقب ما خلصنا كل شي يعني الحفله والمعازيم كانت الساعه 1الفليل وكلنا كنا فالميلس (كلنا :امي وابوي واخواني وخالاتي وبناتهم) المهم انا عاد تعبت وغيرت ثيابي وما اتوقعت اشوفه
وشكلي مكشر وع ويهي منتفخ والميكب سايح (اتقول لابسه قناع)ولابسه جلابيه حتى مب مكوايه من التعب الي فيني ويالسين ناكل حب وانسولف والشعر كشه وما شي شيله عالراس 

وفجأه جان يرن تلفون ابوي هو كان يكلم ابوي عادي جنهم ربع ابوي يستوي خاله يعني زوجي ولد عمتي 
جان يطلع ابوي برع وكلمه ورد جان يقول ولد عمج واقف خاري بيدش ؟؟؟؟

اهني الصدمه ميلسنا بعيد عن الفله الاساسيه يعني لوطلعت بشوفه في ويهي وما في مخرج ما في الا الحمام جان اروح وانخش فيه وقلت حق ابوي قوله انا نايمه وانا بتم فالحمام الين ما يروح قالي انزين

بس الي صار العكس دخل ريلي وقعد يمكن 5دقايق وعقب الصدمه الاكبر ابوي يضحك ويدق باب الحمام اطلعي الريال يترياج
والله اتمنيت يومها اكسر دريشت الحمام واشرد بس ما قدرت خخخخخخخخ
فضحه تم ابوي يلح يلح ويلح اطلعي

عقب قعدت افكر قلت اخاف ريلي يقول صايبني اسهال ههههههههههه
وجان اطلع من الزيغه و وافضيحتيه فشله بمعنى الكلمه
جان اسلم واطلع من الميلس 

اتصلبي ثاني يوم ومتنا من الضحك عالي استوى

وتميت زعلانه من ابوي اسبوع خلص الكاكاو من كثر ما يراضيني

اتصدقون كان عمري ذيج الايام14 سنه كنت صغيره وكانوا وايد يدلعوني جني بيبي

وهذي كل السالفه خخخخخخخخ لا تضحكون*

----------


## mah301

والله ظحكتيني يا بنت uae انا بخبركم السالفة، يوم خطبنا ما مكنت احب زوجي ابدا،،، واول مرة اتصل كنت مضااااااايقة وتمنيت ابند الخط بويهه بس قلت عييييييب،،، وبعدييين يوم صرت احبه،،، صرت اموووت لين ما يكلمني وما حب حد يشوفني وانا بكلمه من كثر خجلي، وبعدين كنت احب ادلع عليه موووت وارقق صوتي (الحين حرام هو مصدوم من التغييرات) بس اذكر مرة اتصل الساعة 2 بالليل وانا كنت نايمة ومحسوبتكم صوتها في الليل مثل الرياييل هو قال الو قلت مييين وصار يتأكد من الرقم في الموبايل لين صحيت ورديت للنعومة.... آلو حبيبي..ههههههههههه

----------


## Bluebutterfly

^___________________________________^

----------


## hope_dxb

كله كوم والملاقيف كوووم،،،

يعني انتن تبن تقنعنا انكم تبون الخبره من عندنا؟! الا الفضول جاتلنكن يعلكن بريل وحده وحده وبنشوف بتمن على لقافتكن ولا لا...

اما انا بعد ما خلصت الحفله وطلع بو الشباب سرت ورقدت من التعب وكان الوقت متاخر واصلا لين ما بدلت وخلصت جد استوت 4 الفجر المهم رقدت ونشيت الظهر على صوت المسج (( انتي راقده؟)) طبعا ما اتصلت رديت عليه ((لا)) قمه الدفاااشه وبعدين عاد اتصل وعادي سوالف وجي بس محد كان قاهرني غير اخوي الصغير من يرن تلفوني يربع وييلس يصوخ ويطالعني والابتسامه من الاذن لين الاذن وودي ازأر عليه بس ما اقدر يالسه اتكلم بصوت رقيق،، عقب قمت اقفل باب الحجره علشان افتك من اخوي الفضولي

هااا الملقوفات بردت الدوده ولا بعدها،، صدق قبل لا انسى سالفه الترقيم: سالني كم رقمج؟ طبعا الاخت مب حافظه رقمها قلت في خاطري بقول واللي فيها فيها،، عديت عليه الرقم واخر شئ قلت له يمكن اذا اتصلت يرد عليك هندي سكر في ويهه واعكس اخر رقمين واكيد اكيد انا اللي برد عليك  :Big Grin:

----------


## um aldl3

صدق ملقوووووووووفات 

انا عني بعد حفله الملجه طلب من اختيه اللي هيه مرت اخوه ف نفس الوقت رقم اميه لان ما كان عندي موبايل بس ماعطته قالتله شوي وبترد تكلمه ونشغلت ويا ولدها ونست السااااااااالفه ,,,, احسن لاني صدق كنت تعبانه ومالي بارض ع شي وباليوم الثاني يتني اختيه العودة وقالتلي قومي ريلج يبغي يرمسج ونشيت فازة من الرقاد الحين ؟؟ لا ما فيه ؟؟ وماشي رمسته الظهر والويه قافط واحوش اللي ف الحجرة من المستحى ...

----------


## مجنونة ربع

همممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
اووووووووووووووول ماتصل 
كنت اثلييي ><" 
كان متصل حق اميه يطلب منها رقمي 
واتصلي وانا كنت اصلييي
عقب سرررت عند امي وقالتلي ترا فلان خذا رقمج
ووانا قلت فخاطري هيييييه صح في ارقام غريبه يايتني 
وعقب اتصلت ><"
كنت كله ساكته ومستحيييه موووت ><" 
حتى من كثر ماكنت اسكت ومستحيه نزلت موضوع فالمنتدى 
كاتبه فيه اني ماروم اسووولف ويااه وجيييه من هالقبيييل

----------


## el.5yo0ol

و انا بعد ملقوووووووووفة هع هع هع

----------


## كلي هيبه

كششششششخه موضوعج..

بس ما بخبركن..سر..سر خخخخخ

تحرقصن عدل هههههههههههههه

----------


## ..>روح غاليها<..

انا بعد الملجه ريلي رجع بوظبي هوه وهله ..,, هههه
دق لي انا استغربت قلت هاه بلاه توه ظاهر من اهنه شو يبا <<< اوني استحي ارمسه ههههه
رديت عليه قالي تبيني ارجع عندكوو قلت ليش قالي قولي تبين ولا لا؟؟
قلت تعال حياك..,,
قالي اوكي..,,
رجع هوه واخته الحبيب كان ناسي شنطة سيدياته هههههههههههههههههه ..

----------


## عاليه مقام

هههههههههههههههههههههههه اما عليج افكار ازقرتيه هههههههههههه

من بعد ما خلصت الملجه ثاني يوم يعني دق لي ريلي هههههههه وقال يباني وكانت ساعه 1 ظهر ههههههه 

المهم ياتني امي قالت لي فلانه نشي ريلج يباااااااااج تميت اتحرقص في مكاني اشوه اقوله هالانسان ههههههههههه

وكيف ببدى وياي وتمت امي ربع ساعه تترياني انش من مكاني ماشي فايده وريلي كان يتسمع هههه طبعا الاذان صاغيه 

سمع سب وهزاب بيني وبين امي ههههههههههههههه المهم بعد نص ساعه منقعه الريال يلست وكلمته

من قاااااااااال سلام عليكم حسيت وجنه الدوره بتنزلي هههههههههه زين انه ربي ستر وتميت ارد عليه وعيبتني السالفه

يلست اسولف وياه من ساعه 1 ونص الييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ساعه 6 خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ اوني مستحيه وجي عيل لو مب مستحيه

حتى يات امي وهزبتني اونج مالجه وجي من وين ياتج الجرءه هههههههههههههههههههه 

ولله امكر عنا ماشي بس نحب ندلع شوها هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## قصص

اذكر طشاش

ترانا غبار

نفس اليوم هوه روح منيه وانا سرت حطيت راسي من التعب وغطيت

الحبيب ما رقد فرحان ههههه

وانا نسيت شو السالفه 

المهم انا راقده الا واختيه تواعيني نشي ريلج يبا يرمسج

انا ارد /// منوه 

تقول ريلج الامسي قلت هاه انزين هههه نسيت انا ههههه

رمسته ولا اعرف ارمس ثره الحبيب من الفرحه لقط هله ووداهم رحله اول مره هههه

واتصل يرمسني عن الرحله وما ادري اشوه 

وانا سبهللله ههه

جان اقوله شفت المسرحيه لفلانيه قال لا انزين شفت الفيلم هاك قال لا

وانا ادش له سوالف مسرحيات جان يقول لي

بتصل بج عقب

تعقد

هههههههههه

اتصل يوم رد 

وجان انخربط وانا راسي عورني موب عارفه ارمس وفي اشوه ارمس

لين ما تعودنا على بعض

وخلاص

----------


## المنقوشة

أنا اتصلت فيه وكان طاير من الفرحه حتى ما كان يبا يطلع من البيت وتمينا إنسولف لين الفير طبعا كلام حلو ههههههههههههههههههه بس تعالي شوفينا الحين 




























الله كريم

----------


## نوف1

انا قبل الملجه بيومين...دقت لي اخته وقاتلي انه خطيبج يبا رقمج...اعطيه اياه ولأ لا..جان اقولها لا
ردت قاتله تقولك حرمتك لا...عصبببببببب....وقال ردي كلميها...وردت كلمتني ..وبعد قتلها لاااااا فشله عقب الملجه...
وقاتله ورد عصب قال جي انا ريلها خلاص.....وعقب كلمتني للمره الثالثه...قاااااالت ريلج معصب يبا ررررقمج..جان اوفق.. وعطته...وقاتلي انه طار من الفرحه ...ومادقلي ع طول لانه انشغل.....الساعه 10 دقلي..بس كان التلفون فالغرفه واانا برع مارديت يعني..يوم عقب جفت التلفون لقيت اكثر من مكالمه لم يرد عليها..وانا ماعرف رقمه ماعطوني اياه...بس عقب لقيت مسج ..مكتوب ردي انا فلان..!!!! وانا استحييييييي ادقله واكلمه ..يوم سوا مره ثانيه رديت ونازعني شوي اول شي لاني ماطعت اكلمه وجي...قال ليش يعني قتله استحي خخخخ ..وماشي تمينا نسوووولف ويوم يسكر دقايق واجوفه يرد يسويلي لين صلاة الفير....وعقب رقدنا وبالباجر كلمني يوم وعا الظهر لين العصر وجي كنا ما نفارق التلفون لوول...وانا اول شي واااااااايد كنت استحي وجي ماسولف...كله هوه يسولف لين تعودت ..............
والحين عرسناااااااااااا من 6 شهور...وبعدنا ما نفارق بعض يوم يطلع او شي كله ادقله ويدقلي..ومسجات وحاله لوول
الله يحفظه لي يااااااااااااااارب ويخلينا لبعض...سوري ادري اني طولت

----------


## وحيدة زماني

ويــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــنج ياحزن تعالي شوفي شو عنوان الموضوع......
ربج كريم لاتعصبين ولاشي.......

الله كريم بس قولي تحيـــــــــــــــــــا الحريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه الابــــــــــــــــــــــــــديه

اختكم ملقوفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

----------


## عذروبة

والله ذكرتينا باللي مضى ........ أنا سالفتي سالفة بعد الملجة كان ريلي عنده شفت مسا (طوارى) فلما خلصت الحفلة خلى المعازيم و رجع الدوام ع الساعة 12 و وقع حضور بس و شرد و قعد ف السيارة عسب يرمسني و توه يسلم عليه جان الضابط يزخه و يعاقبونة بزام لمدة ثلاث أيام..................

----------


## بنت الشوامس

شكلها المرزوقية على وش جواز وتبا تستفيد من خبراتنا .... انا عاد استحي اخبركم خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## [email protected]

> كان ساير الدوام
> 
> يعني ما دق يوم الحفله اليوم اللي بعده الصبح 
> 
> عاد انا الصوت رقيق اونه ما يخصني هع هع 
> 
> تم يرمس لين وصل الدوام 
> 
> وكل السوالف عن ملجه الريايل واللي صار فيها وو ممم بس





> انا عن نفسي من كثر ماانا كنت مستحية ماكنت احب حد من اهلي يشوفني وانا اكلمه ارتبك هههههههههههه 
> عشان جذي اول مايات الوالده سكرت في ويها المسكين ورحت غرفتي ولا عاد في الملجه كلامهم كله يكون حلو قلت ياريتني ماسكرت هههههههههه بس الحمدلله تزوجت ويبت عيال وبعده يدلعني فديته يمكن لأني من دولة خليجية ثانية واهلي ابعاد عني لأنه دوم يقول لي انتي تعورين قلبي لأن محد من اهلج عندج بس يالله الحمدلله


تسلموووووووووون عالمشاركة يا حريم^^

وأخيراً جبرتو بخاطرنا نح نالملقوفات ويق ويق ويق هههههه


> ههههه متابعات ويياكن


أحلى متابعة والله^.*


> بس يالملقوفاااات
> 
> الصراحة و بدون مقدمات انا اول مرة كلمني فيها ريلي صدق ما انساها 
> عاد ايام الملجة ايام الدلع و الوله ( عايشين الجو) بس اتعرفون شو استوا 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> ...


حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام..

نبا نعرف ياخيييييييييييي..

عادي عادي جولي جولي لا تستحين<< مادري بأي لغة ههههههههههه

يلا نترياج ها^.*



> ^^^^^^^ كشخه 
> 
> كسرتي خاطر الملقووفات


هههههههههههههههه

بسم الله علييييييييهم الملقوفات.. 

فاكهة المنتدى ع قولتي ههع هع

منورة^^



> احم
> 
> كح
> 
> كح
> 
> دخلت بالغلط
> 
> خخخخخخخخخ
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه طاخ طيييخ..

هيه هيه صح صح عسب نتعلم ^.*
<< اونا عاد

----------


## [email protected]

> هههههههههههههههههه هيه والله صدقج ... 
> 
> 
> عنبووه وين اختفن المعرسااات ؟!!!


^^



> اول مرة اتصلي ريلي قلتله راسي يعورني اتصلي بعدين ابغى ارقد ولما اتصل مرة ثانية كنت في الحم.......هههههههههه يعني نشف ريقه لين ما كلمني


ههههههههههههههههههههه

يااااااااااااربي عالتغلي بس^.*

بس زيييييييين سويتي هع هع^^



> لووول سوالفكم حلوة خخ.. انا عندي سؤال غريب للمعرسات خخخ كيف رقمج ورقمتيه : p
> ولا هو روحه ياب رقمج لووول؟ خاطري أعرف


واااااااااااااااااااااااااااو..

في الصميم والله هههههههههههههه

يلا جاوبووووو هع هع^^



> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .... والله ان موضوعج خطييييييييير ...
> 
> 
> انا كنت اكلم ربيعتي وياني خط ثاني فيوم رديت عليه طلعلي جان اقوله منو ؟ قالي انا فلان خخخخخخخخخ لا وشوفي العبط اساله اي فلان ؟
> 
> نسيت اسمه خخخخخخخخخخخخ وما رمس وايد لانه يستحي*


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكلة ^.*


> موضوعج فنااااااااان يا المرزوقيه عشانا احنا الملقوفات انا عن نفسي للحينه اتريا البعل العزيز ادعولى بالزوج الصالح والذريه الصالحه 
> بس رماااااااااااااد الشوق موقفج خطيييييييييييييييييييييييييير لهالدرجه هههههههههههههههه
> الله يعينج ليش ما سألتيه وانتو تتذكرون ذكرياتكم شو قال في خاطره يوم رديتي عليه بهالرد العجيب هههه هههه هههه
> 
> مس شوكليت صدقج الحينه لازم كل عضوه اتقولنا كيف رقموا بعضهم واتقولولنا بعد عن شو كانت سوالفكم ، هههههههههههههه لهالدرجه ملقوفااااااااااااااااااااااات !!!!!


شكريا.. أجا هههههههههههه

يلا تابعي ويانا^^




> انا اذكر اني اول يوم ملجة..اول ماروح ريلي علطول سرت بدلت ثيابي ومسحت المكياج ورقدت من التعب 
> 
> وماذكر المكالمة الاولى..بس اذكر اني رقدت اول يوم بدون مكالمات


^^ لااااااااااااا ..

انزين قوليلنا عن أول مكالمة كيف؟؟

يعني أول مرة دقلج ..<< فيني فظوووووووووووول هعهع



> من الملقـــــــــــوفات
> 
> لوووووووول


هلا والله..\

اوووه طلعتي من ربعنا..

يلا عيل.. اركبي القطار من هاك الصوب تراه هههههههههههههههه

منورة حبوبة^^

----------


## [email protected]

> شكلها المرزوقية على وش جواز وتبا تستفيد من خبراتنا .... انا عاد استحي اخبركم خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يالينية كيف عرفتي ^.*

امزح امزح ايييه لا تصدقوون والله ههههههههههههههههه

يلا ما يخصنا نبا نسمع..^.*

جووووووووووووووووووووولي ولا تستحيييييييين..

نتريااااااااج.. اتنقبي وتعالي هع هع

----------


## شيطونــه

عليج سوالف يالمرزوقيه الصراحه مدييييييييها اونه كفج كركركر مايخصه 

انزين 

انا الا شراتكم اتريا بعلي << عيبتني الكلمه جان استانس عليها 

امررررره من يشرف بحطه ع السبيكر و بسمعكم كركركر 

اتو بس قولو يارب يشرف ع حصانه الابيض ههههههه 

و و بس 

اوه صح يزاكن الله خير يالمعرسات يوم رديتن ع الموضوع فدتووونا وااااايد لووول << اونها عاااااااد كركركركركر ^.^

----------


## [email protected]

خلاااااااااااااص أنا ما برد ع حد عسب الموضوع يكون مرتب انزين؟^^

بس لو عندي تعليييييييييييييق بعلق ولا يخمكم ههههههههههههههه

يلا كملوووووووووووو خل نظحك^.*

----------


## [email protected]

> عليج سوالف يالمرزوقيه الصراحه مدييييييييها اونه كفج كركركر مايخصه 
> 
> انزين 
> 
> انا الا شراتكم اتريا بعلي << عيبتني الكلمه جان استانس عليها 
> 
> امررررره من يشرف بحطه ع السبيكر و بسمعكم كركركر 
> 
> اتو بس قولو يارب يشرف ع حصانه الابيض ههههههه 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

آآآآآآآآآآآخ بطني ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكلة نحن الملقوفات والله..

أسمينا بلشة هع هع هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مارووم أقاوم لا زم برد عليج هع هع هع

والله عيبتني هاي ع سبيييييييكر اونه..

جااااااان ما يقحص ويلااااااات الصوب الثااااااااني .. يوم ايجوووووفنا كلنا هجووم عليه ونظحك هع هع..

يلا الله كرييييييييم يا شيطونننننننننننووووووووووو..

وكل يوم تعالي وطلي طلة وردّي ها دونت فوورقت ^.*هههههههههههههههه

----------


## bnt.dxb

مرزووووقيه الصراحه الموضوع حلو 

انا عقب الملجه بيومين كلمته وبعد ذالك اليوم كنت راده من العين 
امي ادقلي اتقولي وينج اقولها يايه في الطريج اتقولي بو الشباب يبا يكلمج 
قلتلها يوم بوصل البي بكلمه يقولج وصلت البيت وخذت شور واتعشيت عقب اتفيقت له 
دقيتله اول مارن على طول رد من اللقافه اللي فيني جان اقوله خله يرن شويه اتحريت عمري اكلم اربيعتي 
قفط قالي خلاص بندي وردي دقي قلته لا عادي اسولف وبس كلمته من 12 في الليل لين الفير هو يتكلم وانا ساكته 
وبس 
الله يوفق الله الجميع ويرزق الملقوفات

----------


## ساره@

سوالفكم حلوه

----------


## نور حياتي

وانا بعد ملقووووووووووووووفه دعواتكم لي

----------


## فيء

أنا اذكر ما كان عندي موبايل لين ماملجت..

ويوم الملجة ، وبعد ريلي ماروح دق على امي عشان يكلمني ، بس امي مارضت..

طبعا إختي يات وخبرتني ، وانا ذاك اليوم كنت تعبانة ومصدعة

فقمت لامي وقلت لها لييييييش ماعطيتيني اكلمه .. خخخخخخخخ ( متخبلة)

قالت باجر يصير خير ... 

ومسكين في اليوم الثاني اتصل مستعيل يبا يكلمني ، وماصدق ، كل شوي يدق..

----------


## ام ظبيــ..ــه

امممم انا احيد بعد الملجهـ بـ3 ايامـ اتصل و انا كنت روحيهـ فالبيت و مـاكنت اعرف رقمهـ فـأول مـارديت قلتلهـ الو .. 
قـال : الوو السلامـ عليكمـ قلتلهـ و عليكمـ السلامـ ,, قالي شخبارج يالقمر جان اقولهـ منو وياي .. قال واحد يبي يتعرف 
عاد انا من الزيغهـ سكرت الخط فويههـ و تمـ يتصل يمكن 6 مرات و انا مارد عليهـ .. بعدين طرشلي مسج قال انا ريلج يالخوافهـ و انا من المستحى ماعرف شسوي .. جان يتصل مره ثانيهـ و على طول رديت عليهـ عاد قالي جان مارديتي بعد ههههههه الريــال كــان معصـــب هع هع هع 

مشكوره يالغــلا ع المــوضوع الفنـتكـ ^^

----------


## DaNaT_'3zR

يكيكيكيك

ملقوووفه رقم مليوون طعش

سوالفكم حلوه

الله يستر بس...

----------


## فراشة الخليج

يا هي حلوه سواليفكــــــــــن.. خخخخخخخ


طبعا ملقــــــــــوفه ..خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## [email protected]

اللي بعدوووووووووووووو^^

جلدي جلدي..

نبا تفاعل^^

----------


## مسك دبي

ههههههههااااااااااااااي كشخه كشخه >> متحمسه زياده عن اللزوم

يلا اللي بعدو

اتحفونا

----------


## وحيدة زماني

اليوم شكلي بسهر ع سوالف المعرسااات
ويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنكم دخيلكم مافيه رقاااااد :Frown:

----------


## ومــVIPــن

افففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف موصوع خطيييييييييييييييير والله فنتك يا سلالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## المصارعه

خخخخخخ
انا
يوم كان قاعد ماقل ولا كلمه بس يوم اتصل
خخخخ
طلعت الفاضيح

جفتي القمر فوق ومنهاي السوالف
خخخ
ليتها ترجع لو يوم

----------


## DaloOo3a

ســـر  :Wink: 
ههههه

----------


## missuae3003

انا ريلي رفع ضغطي لين ماتصل ..  :12 (15): 

ملجنا شهر 2 بس اتصل بي شهر 4 ..

والله ماشي احساس ههههه الحبيب اونه مستحي وع باله منقوووود .. 

( ترا ماعنده خوات وما حد مر بسالفة الملجه في بيتهم ) 

المهم اول اتصال .. كان بينا سالفته سالفه .. قصة طويله هههه..

احيد كنت مترقده في المستشفى .. فيني التهاب لوز كح كح

 :12 (17): 

والحبيب ما تصل ..  :12 (78):  ولا زارني .. 

( كل العالم يووو حتى اخوانه الا هووو ) 

انا عاد هني قلت اكيد الريال مغصوب والا شي .. هالشي مو طبيعي !! :12 (15): 

جان اسهر هاك اليوم سهره محترمه .. وكانت اختي وياايا مرافق ,, 

والحمدلله كنت في الvip ومسموحه الزياره .. اي وقت

فتخيلو منو ياني .. ربيعتي الكلوز وخواتها ..

وقعدنا نطالع فلم هندي على قناة الامارات ..

ويالسين يقنعوني اني اطرش له مسج ..

( تفاعلوا مع شاروووخ ) 

 :12 (75): 

قلت تخسسسسسي انا لو يمووت ما ابدا الاتصال ..  :12 (33): 

جاااااااان يقنعوني .. 

وطرشت له مسج الساعه 2 .. كتبت فيه كلمات اغنية هزاع المنهالي ,,

( يامقصر في سؤالك .. ليش ماتسأل علينا .. يعني ماجينا في بالك .. والا قلبك ما يبينا .. حتى كلمة كيف حالك .. انت مستخسرها فينا ! .. )

.
.

ليش ما اشوف الحبيب يدق .. 
وانا ارتبشت ماعرفت شو اسوي شو اقول , زين ماطرت خخخخ

 :12 (3): 


رديت عليه .. 

اول كلمه قالها اخيييييييييييييييييرا ( جان اعصب )
اقوله شو اخيرا مفروض انت مب انا الي يتصل ..  :12 (66): 

جان يقولي انا ع بالي منقود وانه خالي ( يقصد ابوي ) بيقول شي ..  :12 (53): 

وقالي شوفيج ,, قلتله لوزي متعبتني يبون يسوون لي عمليه بس انا خايفه 
قالي ماعليه فديتج سويها وجان تبين لوزي بعطيج اياها << امحق رد  :13 (32): 

وعاد خربها .. قالي بييج الحين .. قلت شو تيي احينه الساعه 2  :12 (80): 

قال بيي مالج خص انتي .. 
عاد انا هني اختبصت .. بسرعه رتبنا الحجره ودخنا بالعود والبخور .. 
واختي سارت المطبخ وسوت شاي وحطت الفواله .. 
ورقدت يحليلها فالحجره الثانيه .. والربع سارو .. 

وفضو لنا الجووو عل الاخير  :12 (48):  ( ونعم الربع ) خخخخ

.
.

وياني الساعه 2ونص وتم عندي لين الساعه 6 الصبح .. 
كان كل سوالفنا معاتب و حسره عل الايام الي راحت  :12 (51): 

تميت في المستشفى 3 ايام عقبها وكان كل يوم ييني الساعه 12 يقعد لين 6 الفير لووووول

مادرابه باباتي والا جاااان  :12 (6): 

.
.

كانت مغامرات والله ، طبعا من بعدها خربناها .. و24 ساعه التلفون بيدي على قولة ماماتي .. شرات الياهل ومرضاعته .. 

.
.

ولين الحين يسميني ( يامقصر في سؤالك ) ويقولي اشكريلي ربيعاتج الي شجعوج تطرشين المسج  :12 (56):

----------


## mato

آآآآآخ ياصديقاتي الملقوفات ،، 

أبااااا اتزوج والحباااااايب المعرساااااات كل وحده قصة أفنتك عن الثانيه ونحن مالت علينا من الفراغ ندخل مواضيع غير مخصصه لنا ،،

لوووووووووووووول ،،


مع تحياتي ،، ملقوفه عانس ،،

----------


## missuae3003

> .. جنه قلت انت مب اخوي .. ؟ ويهي قافط .. >>> على طول خليت صوتي رقيق هههههههههه
> ..





> وبعدين كنت احب ادلع عليه موووت وارقق صوتي (الحين حرام هو مصدوم من التغييرات) بس اذكر مرة اتصل الساعة 2 بالليل وانا كنت نايمة ومحسوبتكم صوتها في الليل مثل الرياييل هو قال الو قلت مييين وصار يتأكد من الرقم في الموبايل لين صحيت ورديت للنعومة.... آلو حبيبي..ههههههههههه





> عاد انا الصوت رقيق اونه ما يخصني هع هع





> محد كان قاهرني غير اخوي الصغير من يرن تلفوني يربع وييلس يصوخ ويطالعني والابتسامه من الاذن لين الاذن وودي ازأر عليه بس ما اقدر يالسه اتكلم بصوت رقيق،، عقب قمت اقفل باب الحجره علشان افتك من اخوي الفضولي





هههههههههههه طلعت سالفة ترقيق الصوت عند الكل ... 

ذكرتوني انا كنت كله ارقق صوتي .. الي يقول ياحافظ سمفونيه .. 

ومرررره كنت في حجرتي .. ودشو اخواني الصغاريه كلهم 

وواحد منهم .. كان يالس على اللاب توب .. لا اراااااااااديا 

عقيت التلفون .. << عوقها اللاب توب .. 

صرخت صرخه على اخوي قلت يا حماااااااااااااااااااااااااار

 ( بقمة الوحشيه والدفاشه )   :12 (96): 



.
.

ويوم رديت استوعبت الموضوع ..

قلت الووو بكل دلع .. 

قالي حبيبتي انا مصدوم .. كل هالصوت ظهر منج ..  :12 (85): 

خخخخخخخخ

ماعرفت كيف القط ويهي .. شوّطـــــــــــــت  :12 (61):   :12 (61):   :12 (61):

----------


## 3freetah

> مادرابه باباتي والا جاااان 
> 
> :


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ضحكتني هالسالفة حيل .. عيل شارووووووووخ خان الحمد الله وصلج وزارج .. بس مثل ما قلتي أبو أشواري ما يدري عنها .. لوووووووول .. مت من الضحك ع هالابتسامة ..  .. ما ادري ليش اتخيلتكم .. هههههه*

----------


## 3freetah

أنا يوم دقلي ريلي .. عسب محد يراقبني .. واشرد من مكان لمكان .. اخترت الحوش .. لأنه ما شاء الله كبير .. وبنخش ومحد بيشوفني .. ^_________^ .. بس جني كنت مو مصدقة أرمس مع واحد لأول مرة .. فيلست أكلمه بشغفففففف .. هههههههههه .. ولقافة .. جني ما صدقت .. فانتبهوا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

عقب يوم الملجة لأن يتحرا انه ما عندي موبايل .. بس في هاليوم عرف .. وكان مع ولد خالي .. فقال لولد خالي .. قول لأختك اللي هي بنت خالي تعطيني رقم فلانة (( اللي هي أنا )) .. وبنت خالي دفشة .. هههههه .. قالت حق أخوها .. ما بعطيه الرقم .. اول شي بستأذن منها ((يعني بتستأذن مني )) .. جان ريلي يعصب ويقول .. أنا ريلها .. شو ما بتعطيني الرقم وتستأذن .. المهم ما عطتهم الرقم إلا لما استأذنت من حضرة جنابي .. ^__________^ .. وهو تم يطرش لي مسجات .. لأنه كان مع ربع .. لين أول ما فارق ربعه .. اتصلبي .. لووووووووووول ..

----------


## دبي1212

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

مادري ليش نحب هالمواضيع نقهر عمارنا بس


يارب ارزقني وازق كل بنت تتمنى انها تعرس بالريل ياااااااار عاجل غير اجل

----------


## !!قلب طفل!!

أذكر أول يوم ملجه .. رديت من القاعه و أنا تعبانه .. و رقدت .. و ما كلمته لاني ما عرف رقمه و لا يعرف رقمي .. 
باليوم الثاني .. العصر .. ياك هو و خواااته .. و كان ياييب لي هدايا .. فديته .. و كان ياي يبا أيسلم على أمي لانه ما شافها بالملجه .. و هو مووووول مب حاط فباله انه بيشوفني .. ههههه .. لانه أخوانه كلهم ماشافو حريمهم إلا يوم العرس .. 
المهم دخل الميلس .. و أبوي و أخوي كانوا موجودين عنده .. و شوي إلا أشووف أبوي يتصل لي .. و يقولي تعاااااالي سلمي على ريلج ..عاااااااد أنااااااا هنــــــــــــي أنحرررررررجت .. و أستحيت .. لاني أناكنت ياسه ويا خواته و مستحيه .. هههههه و أتصل أبوي و أستحيت أكثر ..
المهم دخلت غرفتي .. و أنا ياسه أخبر أختي أقولها أبا ألبس شي حلووو أبا ألبس بدله .. بس أستحي شو بيقولن خواته بيقولون .. هههه توني لابسه مخوره و يوم سرت لاخوهم لبست بدله .. ههههه المهم جان أحط بودره و كحل و قلوس .. و أبوووووووي حشرني كل دقيقه يتصل يقولي تعاااااااالي .. ههههههههه فديت أبوووووي أناااا ^_^ ..
المهم آخر شي جان أقوله أنزين بيي .. بس منو بالميلس .. جان يقووول نحن الحين بنظهر من الميلس و بيتم بروحه .. ههههههههههه .. جاااان أستانس ماأبا أشوفه و في حد موجود .. 
المهم و أنا بدخل الميلس شفت أبوي كان توه ظاهر من الميلس .. جان يقولي عطيه رقمج .. هههههههههههههههههههههههه عااااااااااااش أبووووووي .. أونه عطيه رقمج و رقمي و رقم البيت .. ههههه و رقم العائله الكريمه كلها .. و أناااااااا أضحك .. أقووووله أستحي .. ^_^
المهم يوم دخلت الميلس .. سلم علي و حبني على راســي ^_^ .. 
و عقب جان يقولي شووو كان يقوووولج أبوووج .. هههههه .. هنيييييي عاااااااااد أستحيت .. شووووو اقوله .. ههههههههه .. جان أقوله يقولك خذ رقمي .. هههههههههههههه و تم يضحك و هو مستااااانس ^_^ .. ربي يحفظه لي يارب .. 
المهم تمينا أنسولف .. و عقب ظهر .. و كان ساير الدوام فبوظبي .. 
جان أطرشله مسج .. أقوله مشكور عالهدايا .. 
و لااا تسرع بالدرب .. ^_^
و الله لين اليوم يذكر هالمسج .. يقووول وااااااااااااايد أستانست .. 
المهم أتصل بي .. و هذي أول مره يتصل .. و أنا كنت أكلم بنت خالو من تيلفون البيت .. المهم .. شفته متصل .. و جااااان أرتبش .. و تلخبطت و ماعرف شو أسوي .. و أنا أكلم بنت خالو و أقولها أتصل أتصل .. و هي مستغربه .. ههههههه .. و جان أفر السماعه لاختي .. و أختي ميته ضحك علي هههههههههه .. المهم دخلت الغرفه و تميت أسووولف وياااااااه .. نسيت الصراحه شو السوالف ^_^ .. بس أذكر أول ما ظهرت من الغرفه أختي أتشووووووووفني و ميته ضحك .. أتقولي سيري شوفي ويهج بالمنظره .. ههههههههههه سرت و لا أشوووف خـــــــــــــدودي حمرررررره من المستحى .. ههههههه والله أيااااااااام حلووووووووووووووه ...
و الحمدلله يارب لين الحين الايااام حلوووه .. ^_^
ربي يحفظه لي و لا يغير علينا ياااااااااااااااااااااارب ..

و ربي يرزق كل الملقوفااات بالزوج الصالح يااااااااااااااارب ......

و أسمحووووولي طولت عليـــــــــــكم .. :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> ســـر 
> ههههه


لااااااااااااااااااااااااا

حرااااااااااااااااااااااااام..

بتطلع زيراني الحينه ترا نياهاهاهاااي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يلا نترياج اتخبرينا نبا نتذكر وياج الذكريات الجميلة الرائعة<< أحلى تقردين والله^.*

----------


## [email protected]

> انا ريلي رفع ضغطي لين ماتصل .. 
> 
> ملجنا شهر 2 بس اتصل بي شهر 4 ..
> 
> والله ماشي احساس ههههه الحبيب اونه مستحي وع باله منقوووود .. 
> 
> ( ترا ماعنده خوات وما حد مر بسالفة الملجه في بيتهم ) 
> 
> المهم اول اتصال .. كان بينا سالفته سالفه .. قصة طويله هههه..
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههه

أما إنتي يا مس..

ولله علييييييييييييج سواااااااااااااااااااالف..

لا وشاروووخ هاي خليها بصووووووووووب ثاني..

والله شو ظحكت عليييييييييييييييييج

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أشكر فن إربيعاتج والله^.*

أكيييد الحينه ريلج في كل صلاة يدعيلهم هع هع

ربي يسعدج وياه يا مسوسة^^

----------


## [email protected]

> هههههههههههه طلعت سالفة ترقيق الصوت عند الكل ... 
> 
> ذكرتوني انا كنت كله ارقق صوتي .. الي يقول ياحافظ سمفونيه .. 
> 
> ومرررره كنت في حجرتي .. ودشو اخواني الصغاريه كلهم 
> 
> وواحد منهم .. كان يالس على اللاب توب .. لا اراااااااااديا 
> 
> عقيت التلفون .. << عوقها اللاب توب .. 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اها اها
توني فهمت..

يعني أول سلاااااااااااااح..

انرقق صوتنا.. هههههههههههههههههه

يلا يا ملاقييييييييف احفظن ههههههههههههههههههههه

خلاص أنا من اليوم وساير.. بسوي كورسات ترقيق صوت في بيتنا..

بدرب على طبقة الدو والري والصول ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أتخيل والله^.*

احم احم.. اما انتو الصرااااااااااااحة..

والله عجيباااااااات طلعتووووو..

----------


## [email protected]

احم احم..

الله يوفقكم يا معرسات والله سوالفكم اتونّس الصراحة..

يلا بإنتظار البقية الباقية..

^.*

----------


## لأجل عينه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله هلكت من الضحك على سوالف المعرسات

اذا انتو خبصتوا جي

الله يستر احنا شو بنسوي

هذي ترقق وهذي تنحبس فالحمام

والثانيه مسجات

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


الله يحفظكم يااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب ويديم المحبه بينكم



وعقباااااااااااااااااالنا

تعب

تعب

----------


## قصص

> انا ريلي رفع ضغطي لين ماتصل .. 
> 
> ملجنا شهر 2 بس اتصل بي شهر 4 ..
> 
> والله ماشي احساس ههههه الحبيب اونه مستحي وع باله منقوووود .. 
> 
> ( ترا ماعنده خوات وما حد مر بسالفة الملجه في بيتهم ) 
> 
> المهم اول اتصال .. كان بينا سالفته سالفه .. قصة طويله هههه..
> ...





ياااااااسلالالالالالالالالالالالالام

قصه رومانسيه

عيبتني

هههه

سامحيني المرزوقيه ما قاومت جااان اعلق

والباجيات سوالفهن تهبل بعد ههههه وايد

والله يرزق الملقوفات يارب

----------


## [email protected]

> ياااااااسلالالالالالالالالالالالالام
> 
> قصه رومانسيه
> 
> عيبتني
> 
> هههه
> 
> سامحيني المرزوقيه ما قاومت جااان اعلق


خخخخخخخخخخخ

عادي عادي..

إيزي إيزي..

خذو راحتكم 
البيت بيتك<< اتذكرت إعلان مصر البيت بيتك ههههههههههه

احم احم يلا وين الباجيات^^

----------


## سنيورة دبي

هااااي 

انا وصلت

نحن ملجنا في رمضان بس سوينا الحفله ثاني ايام العيد..

يوم وقعنا العقد نفس اليوم الكل متحمس انه بيتصل فيني حتى خواتي ظهرن من البيت وانا تميت محبوسه عشان ما يتصل فيني ويلقاني برع بيقول حشى من اول يوم حواطه... خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

وثاني يوم بعد نفس السالفه اتريا يتصل فيني بس ما اتصل وكل ما اشوف رقم غريب اتخيله هو طبعا كانن خواته يباركون لي بالملجه

وثالث يوم بعد عناء طويل.. فقت الامل انه يتصل اتصلبي قبل الفطور كنت راقده وشفت الرقم حسيت انه هو>> احساس الام خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

وبعد الفطور بعد اتصلبي جان ارد عليه سلم عليه جان يقول عرفتيني قلت له لا.. قالي انا .... وسألني عن الاهل وعن الفطور وعقب قالي خلاص انا بخليج الحين وعقب بتصل

وبعد صلاه التراويح سرت صحارى واتصلي وانا في صحارى ويوم عرف اني برع قالي جي ما خبرتيني انج تظهرين .. هني خفت منه...

ويوم رديت البيت اتصلت فيه جان يقولي انا عند ربعي..

وجان ازعل...

طرشت له مسج وكتبت له (( يا ريت تعطيني نص الوقت اللي تعطيه لربعك ))

ما كملت عشر دقايق جان يتصل وتم وياي من الساعه 12 الفليل لين 7 الصبح...

ومن بعد هاليوم 24 ساعه ارمسه فديته...

لين الحين يتذكر هالمسج ويقول انه احلى مسج وصله.. خخخخخخخخخخخخ

الله يوفقنا ويا بعض ويرزق كل الملاقيف بالريل الصالح

----------


## الفارسـ&

عااد أنا أول ما دقلي بعلي العزيز..
من الزيغه كل ما يسألني سؤال أقول هااا؟!
فوق العشر مرات هااا؟!!
جان يقول شو أرمس باكستاني أنا ماتفهمين على رمستيه ..وجااااان أزعل اوني..
جاان يقولي وين الغشمره اتغشمر وياااج..خخخخ 
يرمس بسرعه بس الحينه تعودت عليه..

----------


## قصص

للرفع

كشخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخه

هههههههههه

----------


## angle girl

هههههههههههههههه

و الله سوووووووالف تضحك .. 

خاصه سوالفmissuae3003

ههههه طلع تأثير الافلام الهنديه ختـــير هههههه

عقبال الملاقيييييييف هههههه و انا و يااكم ههههه

المرزوقيه تسلمين ع الموضوع الكوووووول ..

----------


## بشاري

ياربي متى بي هالريل ونرتااااح وندلع على كيفنا

الله يرزقنا بالزوووج الصالح كلنا يااارب 


عاجل غير اجل

خاطري افرح والله

----------


## أم المر

ذذكرتونا بالايام الحلوووووووووووه وما زالت حلوه الحمدالله على ايامنا ماشي مسجات يا تيلفون البيت ولا بليب ههههههههههههههه <<< غبار

----------


## [email protected]

UP up^^

----------


## منت_ملكي

هههههههههههههههههههه .........

والله انج سوالف يالمرزوقيه ....


بس مشكلتي لا مخطوبه ولا مالجه ولا معرسه ....

وان شاء الله اول ما يصير كل هذا بقولج شو بيدور بيني وبين بعلي الغزيز .....

^_^

----------


## **باربي**

وحدة من شلة الملاقيف
تاخذ خبرة
^_______________________________________^

----------


## [email protected]

UP up^^

----------


## جسر التواصل

يالله يالملاقيف بريل و تستانسون في الحياة الزوجية يااااااارب
انا عن نفسي احلى مكالمة في حياتي كانت اول مرة اكلم فيها ريلي 

ما عرفت شو اقول بس هو الصراحة فديته و الله تم يسولف عن الحفلة 
و تم عاد يتمدح فيني و في اللبس و ما ادري شو تمينا انقول و يوم بندت التلفون الا اشوف متكلمين 3 ساااااااعات 

تتخيلون هالشي و لا عقب ساعة فديتة رد اتصل  :Smile:  لين الحينه اتم اقوله ما صدقت تسمع صوتي و هو يستانس يتم يضحك بس والله احلى ايام الملجة .... و الزواج حلو بس مسؤولية البيت و العيال اتعب اشوي

----------


## بنت صوغان

صدقج حبيبتي دومنا ملا قيف ونستانس
الله يرزقنا بالازواج الصالحين

----------


## الدوسريه

> احم
> 
> كح
> 
> كح
> 
> دخلت بالغلط
> 
> خخخخخخخخخ
> ...

----------


## ஐ عَـفـرٌة ஐ

نـــــــــــحن عندنا منقـــــــــــــود ... ما نرمس رياييلنا يا ليييييييييييييين العـــــــــــرس ^_____^

----------


## دموع الورد

ملقووووووووووووووووووووووووووفه رقم 100000000 

خخخخخخخخخخخخ

موووضوووووع كووووووووول الصراااااااااااااحه

ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## [email protected]

UP up^^

----------


## بنت المها

انا اذكر شفت رقمه عبالي اخته لأنها كانت تكلمني من هالرقم ، ويوم سمعت صوته بلمت وعيني طلعت برع وكانت مرت اخوي عندي ويلست تضحك لما شافتني بهالحالة وعقب يلست انط من الخوف واهز ايدي يمين وشمال وانا ارد بهدوء ولو يشوفني جان غير رايه في العرس واضرب عن الزواج للابد.. وكان يسألني عن موعد العرس اللي يناسبني علشان يقدر يحجز في القاعة( هو لقاها حجة علشان يبدأ الاتصالات.. هذا عقب دريت فيها)

بس لحظة ما انساها

----------


## [email protected]

حريمااااااااااااات.. وينكم؟؟

نبا تفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعل..

يلا

1
2
3

هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## هندالظاهري

وفيه حد ينسى أجمل اللحظات.........وأوفا العهود لازالت وافيه ............وأعذب الرومنسيه لازالت ووووووووووووويعلنيه افددددددددددددددددداه...................بصراحه الحب مفتاح القلوب واحس أن ماتغيرنا وايد بعد 12 سنه زواج,يمكن يكون فيه شوية سحب صيف تخللت حياتنا ....بس الحمدالله ماأثرت وأحس حياتيه بعد الزواج أحللللى بمليون مره من عمري لي فات كللللللللللللللللللله 

ماشالله ............. ماشالله...................... ماشالله

----------


## [email protected]

> وفيه حد ينسى أجمل اللحظات.........وأوفا العهود لازالت وافيه ............وأعذب الرومنسيه لازالت ووووووووووووويعلنيه افددددددددددددددددداه...................بصراحه الحب مفتاح القلوب واحس أن ماتغيرنا وايد بعد 12 سنه زواج,يمكن يكون فيه شوية سحب صيف تخللت حياتنا ....بس الحمدالله ماأثرت وأحس حياتيه بعد الزواج أحللللى بمليون مره من عمري لي فات كللللللللللللللللللله 
> 
> ماشالله ............. ماشالله...................... ماشالله



انزييييييييييييين..

خبريييييييينا.. كيف كانت اول مكالمة بينج وبين ريلج^^؟

بإنتظارج غناتي..

وربي يوفقج وياه ويديم المحبة امبينكم^^

----------


## * جـ.ـوري *

موضوع كووووووووول

انا يوم اتصل ما رضيت ارد .. كيييييف و شو اقول اختي الكبيره قالت لي اي ردي عيب .. 
بعدين رد اتصل او انا اللي اتصلت .. 
و الحيا واصل حدددددددده .. سلام و سؤال عن الاخبار و شحال الاهل و سكوت .. انا ما ارمس بس اجاوب عالاسئله
ههههههههههه .. و اتذكر تقريبا اقل عن ربع ساعه .. خخخخخخخ 

و كان يوم حلو و لا ينسى

----------


## قصص

> ذذكرتونا بالايام الحلوووووووووووه وما زالت حلوه الحمدالله على ايامنا ماشي مسجات يا تيلفون البيت ولا بليب ههههههههههههههه <<< غبار



هههههههههه

انا من ايام لبليب ههههههه

بس تيلفون البيت 

وهوه عنده جوال قد اليبل اللي يتركب في السياره وبس

ههههه

اهلا وسهلا 
//////


مرزوقيه سوري ادري متطفله خخخخخ

----------


## مشاعل-2008

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
انا مت من الزيغه لان اول مره أكلم ولد في التلفون 
و المشكله كان ابوي قاعد عدالي ماعرفت شو اقول

----------


## ام ذيااابه

يالله وييينه بووووذياااابه والله في خااطري اعرس لووووووووووووول ملقوووفه

----------


## بسمة فجر

أنا عني ما سمعت صوت ريلي إلا عقب ما ملجو االرياييل و دخل عنديفي الحفلة الصغيرة بس أهلي و أهله
و عقب سرنا نتعشى روحنا هني قالي عطيني رقمج و عطيته شوي و جان يدقون له أهله بيروحون ما توقعت أبدا لأنها ما يت الساعة 11 بعدها المهم
طلعنا من الحجرة و على طول روح و ما قالي أي شي و لا حتى مع السلامة
المهم عقب ما روحو طرشت له مسج لو سمحت طمني عليك أول ما توصل لأنه من إمارة ثانية عقب طرشلي مسج إن شاء الله
أول ما وصل دقلي و قال وصلنا قلت له حمد لله على السلامة يلا على السرير على طول أكيد إنت تعبان قال إن شاء الله و على طول صكر 
أنا كنت قاعدة في الصالة مع أمي و اختي العودة جان تنقع من الضحك تقول يحليله مطيع قالت له روح نان و قال إن شاء الله 
هني تميت أضحك عليه لأنه كان مستحي و مرتبك و أنا بعد و اثنينا كنا نبا نرمس بس مستحيين من بعض
خخخخخخخخخ أضحك يوم أذكر الموقف
و عقب ماياني رقاد طرشت له مسج و عقب اتصل و تمينا نرمس ليييييييييييييييييييين ....
السموحة طولت عليكم بس صدج ذكريات حلوة و أيام الملجة ما تتعوض

----------


## Jadore

الله على ايام الملجة .. اسميه انا وريلي كنا ميانين والله ونسوي مغامرات روحنا خخخخخخخخ
بس كشخة احين يوم نذكر نيلس نضحك ع سوالفنا و شقاوتنا ..

>>> الي يسمع من زمان معرسة خخخخخخخ

المهم اول مرة رمسته كنت وااايد مستحية و فنفس الوقت كنت زعلانه شوي لانه بسرعة روح عقب ما خلصت الملجة لان اهله كانو يبون يروحون ..
و هو يحليله كان يرمس و يسولف اونه عادي مع انه مبين انه كان مستحي بعد خخخخخخخ
وااااااااي فديت ريلي والله .. الله يحفظه و يخلي لي
ومممم كيف خذا رقمي .. كان يحليله يدق ع تلفون البيت وامي هي الي عطته رقمي و بس خخ..

----------


## قصة

صدق البنات ملاقيف  :Smile:  

اممممممم انا اول مرة دق لي وشفت رقمه قلبي بغا يوقف وما عرفت ارد او لا،، ومن كثر ما انا متخربطة قمت وعلى طول رحت الميلس (بروحي أوني) وما حصلت غير الميلس،،
اممم هو يتكلم وانا ساكته،، وأرد بكل أدب،، وما أرادد ولا اقول شي،، أوافق على أي شي حتى لو ما أبا،،
والحين يسميني أم لسان طويل  :Smile:  

الفال لكل اللي مب متزوجات عشان يخبرونا  :Smile:

----------


## بطرانةحلوة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله سوالفكن قنتك بالقو <<<<<<<<< لي رجعة انشالله  :Big Grin:

----------


## [email protected]

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> والله سوالفكن قنتك بالقو <<<<<<<<< لي رجعة انشالله



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فنتك وبس..

والله إنهم كشخة هم وسوالفهم الخطيرة^^

يلا هاااا نترياااااااااج.. مب تغطين ولا ترديييييين..

أمانة.. نبا نسمع ونظحك^.*

----------


## [email protected]

up up^^

----------


## مــها

[email protected] ... 

مــواضيعج خــطيره ...  :Smile: 


و طـــبعاً هاي >>>> مــها ... ملـقوفه ...  :Smile:  يوم بيستويلي هالموقف بخبرج ... إن شاء الله

----------


## أم أسما

ههههههههههه يحليلكن والله

----------


## دكدك

نايس  :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

مييييييييغسي بوكوووووووووووو

عالمرووووووووووووووووووور يا أمامير خخخخخخخخخ

ويتنج ويتنج ويتنج فور المعرسات هع هع

----------


## شمه الجتبي

وانا بعد من شله الملاقيف..

الله يوفقكن في حياتكن يا رب..
و يرزق اللي هب معرسات الزوج الصــالح ..!

تسلمين على الموضوع غلايه

----------


## بنت_دبي1

يوم الحفله عقب ما لبسني الشبكه اول شي سالني عن رقم موبايلي خخخخخخخ ريال وايد مستعيل وانا من المستحى والزيغه نسيت رقمي حاولت اذكر كم الرقم وعقب تذكرت الحمدلله زين ما قال شي....وبعد ما انتهت الحفله والمعازيم ساروا وبعد ساعه الحبيب يتصل ويقولي لي الو انا فلان خخخخ انزين ادري اسمه (.....) زين ما ضحكت على ويهه...
المهم كان يتكلم وانا مووووووووووووووول ما قلت شي اخر شي قال لي شكلج وايد تعبانه خلاص سيري ارقدي خخخخخخ الريال اكيد مل من كثر ما يرمس..........

----------


## mo0on2008

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههه
> 
> حيــّالله الملقوفة نمبر 1..
> 
> أنا قلت محد بيشجعني غير الملاقيف هع هع 
> 
> ...





اصلا محد يشجع العضوات الا الملااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااقيف ....


و ان شاء الله وحدة و را الثانية تعرس و تخف الشلة ....



فديت الملاقيف ..

----------


## ((خفايا روحي))

ههههههااي 


انا متابعه وبتركيييز خخخ

----------


## [email protected]

UP UP^^

----------


## حبوبـ,,ـة

ما شاء الله سوالفكن حلوة


يلا عقبالي وعقبال شلة الملاقيف

----------


## X_katom_X

الملقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووفه وياكن


ما اعرف اذا الله بيكتبلي نصيب واعرس 

ادعووووووووووولي بالزوج الصالح لاني حاسه اني ما بعرس

^_^

----------


## شواقة

هههههههههههههههههه اتصدقين عاد والله ما اتدكر شو قلنا حق بعض ولا عن شوو رمسنا

مع انه ما صار له غير شهرين مالجين

لا والمشكلة اثنينا نسايين يعني لا هو يتدكر في شو تكلمنا ولا انا 

يالسة اعصر مخي مب رايمة اتدكر بساله اليوم مرة ثانية يمكن يكون تدكر شي خخخخخخخ

----------


## bnt_uae_0

والله سولفكم حلوووه 


لاوم نحن الملاقيف انرز الويه 


يارب كل الملاقيف الي دشو هني ومن ضمنهن انا ترزقنا الزوج الصالح في القريب العاجل 

وتسغد كل المتزووووجين  :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

up up^^

----------


## الروح_زايد

ملقوفه نمبر مليون 

ههههه الله يرزق كل وحده هب معرسه فهالموضوع عداني طبعا مابا اعرس الحينه لووول

----------


## مهوي 18

مممممممممم مرحبا ,,

احم احم انا بخبركم سالفتي >>>>>>> لووووووووووووول

انا الله يسلمكم ع الساعه 2 اتصلبي يوم ظهر من عنا ..
وتم يسووولف وياي تقريبا لين الساعه 10 الصبح <<< كان يوم الخميس يعني ورانا ويكند خخخخخخخخخخ

لمهم وتم يتغزل فيني والخ الخ الخ >>> بس عاد ما بقولكم كل شي 
والصراحه ريلي رومنسي ماي مثله ربي يحفظه >>> تعيس الحظ << اقصد سعيد الحظ لووووووووووول
المهم بعدين سكر الساعه 10 ونص
ااااااااااه ع هاليووووووووووووووووم جان زييييييييييين لو يعووووود 

بس للاسف والله 

للاسف 

للاسف 

للاسف 





















































*××كان مجرد حلمـ ××*


 :Frown:

----------


## فلة للأبد

السلام عليكم حلوووو موضوع تسلمي الغالية 
تبي الصراحة تمينا اسبوع انا وريلي بس نراسل بعض مسجات قبل لا نرمس بالتلفون وعقب تشجع واتصل من كثر ما اتريا الاتصال قلبي يدق وخايفة ومستحية قلت انو بدل الو نازعني قال الناس تقول الو مب انو عصبت وانصدمت من رده ؟ غير السالفة هو استغرب من رده بعد ؟ادري سخيفة
فديته الله يحفظه؟؟
يارب ا حفظ ازوجنا وزوجات المسلمين يارب العالمين

----------


## RODAH1

للاسف عقب العرس شفته وسمعته لووووول يعني مال اول ما مريت بتجاربكم الحلوه

----------


## سلواه

حلوه سوالفكم هههه

ادعوا لي انا بعد 

اب اب خخخ

----------


## Looooonely

هههههههههه

اما عليكن سوالف تضحك

يااااااااااالله متى بملج >_<

تسلمين المرزوقيه ع المواضيع الفنتك يا ام الافكار انتي ^_*

----------


## المدلعة

الصراااااااااااااحة يوم ما انساه ضحكني لين الصبح وماكان ودي اسكر ...بس ذكي خلاني اتوله علييييه حتى وانا ارمسه

----------


## HGLO

[COLOR="Blue"][/COL
يحليلي انا مخطوبه بس مارمسته للحين 
ما عرف ليش؟
مع انه ولد خالي لكن استحي واايد 


ادعولي الله يوفقنا وخلص الجامعة ونعرس 
المسكين من متى وهو يترياني OR]

----------


## [email protected]

ويـــــــــــــــــنكم يا فتيـــات المستقبل<< خخخخخ اقصد يا حريم..

نتريااااااااااكم

----------


## مــريــم

<<<<<<<< ملقوووفه نشيييييييييييطه ...

----------


## حزن قلبي

انا ريلي ما اتصل يوم الملجة اتصل بعدها بيومين، خواتي كانن يقولن لي شو ها الريال دمه بارد. و هو ماخذ الرقم من عمته في نفس يوم الملجة، و بعدين طرش لي مسج بما معناه انه ما يعرف يعبر عن مشاعره و انا رديت بمسج" نفس الشعور" و ريلي متخبل من ذاك اليوم بها المسج و يقول ان وايد فرح و بعدين تواصلنا في نفس اليوم بمسجات و اتصل الساعة عشر فليل، تصدقون ان من يوم حفلة الملجة لين ذيج الساعة ما حسيت بشي و يوم اتصل تم قلبي يدق و حسيت اني حبيته من صوته، بس عاد جوفوا الدفاشة هو يرمس عن السيايير و الربع وانا اتكلم عن الطفوله و مول ما فيه رومانسية، و بعدها باسبوعين قال لي انه حبني من اول ما كلمته عن طفولتي_ يعني نفع وياي_ و لا تسالو عن صوتي اونه رقيق، و بعد كم شهر طلع المستور و طلع الصوت الرخم. و الحمدلله على كل حال، عرسنا و العرس احلى عن الملجة.
الله يرق كل البنات الريل الصالح ان شاء الله.

----------


## فطامي2

الله يسامحج يالمرزوقيه لازم تعورين قلوبنا خخخخ
الله يحفظك كل المعرسات ويسعدكم ان شاء الله
ويرزقنا بالزوج الصالح

----------


## [email protected]

^^ Welcomo^^

----------


## سمره كيوت

هههههههههههههههههههه ذكرتيني اول يوم رمسني فيه والله ما اقصن عليكن ما قدرت اطلع ولا حرف بس هيه ولا ونعم ويس ونو هههههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا وعفوا وبس ما فيه اي كلام ثاني هو بروحه كان مستحي فديته خجول طشوووووووووووونه ههههههه بس الحين تعالو شوفونا انا من فتحت حلجي ما اسكت ههههههههههههههههههههه الله لا يحرمنا من بعض ويجمعني وياه تحت سقف واحد وفي جنات النعيم اللهم اميييييييييييييييييييييييين والملقوفات الله يرزقكن بولد الحلال اللهم امييييييييييييييييين

لا تنسون تدعولي

----------


## أم سيف

صراحه انا قصتي قصه بعد 
انا كنت احلم بالاتصال الرومانسي والملي بالعاطفه الجياشه ههههههههههه روايات رومانسية متاثرة الاخت 
وانا ملجتي قبل ما اعرس بعشر ايام بس عادات لول بس اشوفها احسن 
وانا ما كلمته ابدا بس كنت اكلم اخته يوم اسير مكان واحجز لانه هو من اماره وانا من اماره 
المهم يوم العرس الحبيبة تسوي شعرها ومرتبشه للعرس وانا ما شفته ولا كلمته شفته بالصور صراحه وتخشيش الدرايش وطبعا الكل يشوف الا انا ههههههههههههه
المهم اخته اتصلت وانا في الغرفه اتعدل واسوي شعري وقالت الحبيب بيتصل قلت لها ليش عاد مالقا غير اليوم على شو مستعيل اليوم العرس وبنرمس قلت عاد اكيد بقول شي حلو قبل العرس يفتح نفسي 
المهم ترن ترن الو مرحبا رسميات طبعا اشحالج - بخير 
اقولج انتي ها الكوشه اللي اخترتيها 
نزلت كالصاعقه قلت في خاطري قلنا ابدوي بس مب جيه عاد امره 
قلت افا وين الرومانسيه شكلي بفركش العرس ( اقص عليكم هههههههههههه ) 
المهم قلت له ما ادري انا رحت اخترت الكوشه غاليه طبعا وكلمت اختك وانته رحت وشفتها اعتقد 
تدرون شو قالي انا هذي لو بالفين ما اعطيها 
هني عااااااااااااااد انصدمت قلت اكيد الريال بخيل 
قلت والله انا ما ادري شو سوا لاني طلبت منه وايد يغير لي في الكوشه الاصليه وزيادة ورد وها الحركات الزياده فطلب زياده 
وكنت اتحرقص ابا اشوف الكوشه لانه مهمه للعروس فقلت له انته شفتها قال لي هي ومب نفس اللي دفعت عليها 
عاااااااد طاح قلبي في يديه لانه اختي اللي شافت ويايه الكوشه وهي اتعدل ويايه والحين انا ما بقدر اسوي شي 
وتميت تعبانه شوي بسبة ها الكوشه اللعينه اللي خربت عليه الرومانسيه في اول مكالمه 
المهم يوم دخلت القاعه انصدمت فعلا لان الكوشه ما تسوى ومخلنها نفس الصوره بدون اي زيادات اللي طلبتها منه 
فقلت في خاطري صدقه الريال بس قلت لا يكون بخيل ها الاهم 
بس اكتشتف انه ما فيه اكرم عنه ما امدحه بس فعلا انسان كريم 
بس كلمته وانا في الطيارة لاني سافرت اليوم الثاني على طول قلت له ليش كلمتني بها الطريقه 
قال اولا ما كلمتج من قبل ومب من اول شي الرومنسية 
وثانيا كان خايف عليه من صدمة الكوشه لاني خبرت اخته انها روووعه على الزيادات فقال اخاف تنصدمين 
وبعد ها كله اكتشفت انه اكثر رومنسية مني 
ههههههههههههه
تعبت بس يستاهل بو الشباب 
المهم لو انه اول مكالمه دفشه بس عدت 
والسموحه على الاطالة

----------


## قصص

هههههههههههههههه

وحليليج ام سيف خخخخخ


اب اب

هاااي المواضيع الحلوه 

عن اذنج المرزوقيه 

خخخخ

----------


## أم شمـه

سوالفكم حلوة بنااات .. 

انا بخبركم سالفتي .. 

االصبح سرت المحكمة وعقدنا .. ونحن رادين من المحكمة ابوه وابوي قرروا ان الملجة تكون اليوم الثاني .. 

طبعا الخبر كان صدمة علي وارتبكت وايد .. 

رديت البيت وسلمت على الاهل وباركولي عقب على طول طلعت الصالون أتحنى 

وانا فالصالون اشوف رقم غريب .. حطيت السماعة ورديت .. 

جان اسمع صوته .. عرفته من صووته .. 

قالي انتي وين ؟؟ قلتله فالصالون .. وجان يهزبني ( من اولها تطلعين وما تخبريني ) 

وارتبكت قلتله بس بعده ما سوينا حفلة الملجة .. 

قالي انا ريلج خلااص .. المهم .. قلتله برد البيت برمسك .. 

ررديت البيت .. اشوف اخوي يقول يالله ع السوق نأجرلج فستان عشان يلحقون يعدلونه لو يباله تعديل .. 

وانا من الزيغة طرشتله مسج اني طالعة السوق .. اتصل قالي من اولها صوالين واسواق قري فالبيت .. 

وانا كله متروعة منه ومن اسلوبه قلت شو هالدفااااشه .. عقب اكتشفت انه كله هالاتصالات مقلب منه ومن امي .. 

يعني كل ما كان يدقلي امي تقوله طفرها وجي (لان هو ولد اختها ) وماخذ عليها .. 

بس المكالمة الرومنسية .. كانت يوم الملجة .. 

طبعا طلع من عندي الساعة 4 الفير .. الكل قال اونه عرس مب ملجة .. 

بعد ما سار. . انا يادوب فصخت الفستان ومسحت المكياج واتصل .. 

ويلسنا نسولف ليييييين 11 الصبح .. وهو يحليله الساعة 12 الظهر كان دوامه .. 

يعني سكرنا مجبورين عشان الدوااام وبث .. 

ووطبعا اانا من اول مكالمة يمكن اول ساعتين كنت استحي .. 

عقب خذت ع الجو وتمينا نسترجع ايام طفولتنا ويا بعض .. 

وفديته للحين يوميا اكلمه فوووق الـساعتين او الثلاث .. 

الله يحفظه ويخليه لي يارب ..

----------


## alseyl

<<<< دخلت فجووووو ..


 :Big Grin: 


واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي ابا اعرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس :S


بسرعة بسرعة بسرعة ابا اعرس ... 

انا خطر علية اقرا هالمواضيع .. اتهور خخخخخخخخخ

الله يرزقنا كلنا بالريل اللي نتمناه  :Smile: 


ثانكس مرزوووقيوووووووه

----------


## المسك33

اما عن نفسي اول مكالمه بس 47 ثانيه و الله اول ما شفت رقمه تميت ارتجف واااايد متوتره اونه امتحان هههه شخبارج شخبار الاهل و بس و سكرنا اونه نستحيييييييييييييييي فديته و الله 
وعرسي الحين بعد اسبوعين الله يوفقنا يا رب

----------


## قمرuae

انا اول مكالمه رمست فيه ريلي ...

كانت ابداااااااااااع ما عليها كلام ... كان كلام حلو بحلو .... تكلمنا ليييييييييييييييييين الصبح ...

روعه ...

----------


## ام فطامي*

كان عندي امتحان خخخخخخخ

----------


## [email protected]

> اما عن نفسي اول مكالمه بس 47 ثانيه و الله اول ما شفت رقمه تميت ارتجف واااايد متوتره اونه امتحان هههه شخبارج شخبار الاهل و بس و سكرنا اونه نستحيييييييييييييييي فديته و الله 
> وعرسي الحين بعد اسبوعين الله يوفقنا يا رب


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خيييييييييييييييييبة بس 47 ثانية..

حطمتي الرقم القياسي الصراحة هههههههههههههههههههههه ^.*

والله انج ظحكتيني

----------


## [email protected]

UP up^^

----------


## ريم...

انا شو اسووي اهنيه 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
ما يخصني هب مخطووبه اصلاً هع هع

----------


## رويــانــة

*
ههههههههه وربي موضوع فظييييع والسوالف غير شكل .. روعة يالمرزوقية

بس لاحظت شي خخخخ .. اغلب الرياييل كانوا هم اللي يرمسون وقت الملجة وعقب الزواج الحرمة ترمس اكثر هع هع

بس والله حسستووووووني بالذنب وحمستوووني اعرس ههههه .. و الله خطابي كثييير بس ماعرف ليش انا متخوفة من الزواج وارفض حتى بدون تفكير

يلا السموووووووووووحة وعدوني ملقوفة مع خواتي الملقوفات خخخخخخخ*

----------


## ميروووه

_موضوعج روعه يالمرزوقيه .. 
بالنسبه لي عقب الملجه خذ رقمنا من عند عمتيه ( امايه متوفيه ) ونحن اصلا منقود عندنا البنت اترمس ريلها لين الدخله .. لكن انا عمتيه من النوع الفري ( الله يرحمها ) عقب ما شافني ف الملجه وعيبته تخبل يبا ايرمسني وانا هب امسوتله سالفه ( انا بيني وبينكم اتخبلت عليه من النوع اللي يعيبني ) لكن ايدق تلفون ما اشله ..لين ف يوم سوى خطه ويا عمتيه محد كان ف البيت الا انا روحي يالسه اتابع فلم ف التلفزيون طايحه ف الصاله ولا متمكيجه وشعريه مهدود لكنه هب مرتب يعني حاله ..تفاجئت به ف الصاله ورايه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بغيت اموت من الصدمه هذا شو يايبنه عندي وانا روحي ومحد عندي لا وما سكني بعد لا اباغم حط يده على ثميه لا ازاعج عضيته وشردت قفلت على عمريه باب الحمام ..يايني كاشخ وفنان ومتعطر ومتدخن وانا جاني ساحره ..تم واقف على باب الحمام وما طاع ايسير لين وعدته اني ارمسه ف التلفون ..وبس يلس يمدحني فديييييييييييته ....لانه ايعرف اني متضايقه انه شافني جيه .. وحلف انه يوم ياني البيت كنت احلى بمية مره عن يوم الملجه ...والحمدلله ... الله يرزق كل بنت ف المنتدى بريل يسعدها ياااارب 



ميروووه_

----------


## فلة للأبد

السلام عليكم حلوووو موضوع تسلمي الغالية 
تبي الصراحة تمينا اسبوع انا وريلي بس نراسل بعض مسجات قبل لا نرمس بالتلفون وعقب تشجع واتصل من كثر ما اتريا الاتصال قلبي يدق وخايفة ومستحية قلت انو بدل الو نازعني قال الناس تقول الو مب انو عصبت وانصدمت من رده ؟ غير السالفة هو استغرب من رده بعد ؟
فديته الله يحفظه؟؟
يارب ا حفظ ازوجنا وزوجات المسلمين يارب العالمين:
sobhan:

----------


## [email protected]

يالله يارب يوفقكم جميعاً

----------


## um_shahd

انا ما اكنت اروم اتكلم كله هي .. لا 
ماعندي غيرهن .. اذكر مره من المراات وهو يالس يكلمني وانا هيه , لا
اختي قالتلي قوليله شحالك.. قلتله اتقلك اختي شحالك هههههههههههههه
ما كنت اقدر اتنفس بس كانت ايام وسهر لصبح .. ومافي شي الا وكلمني عنه هههههههههه

----------


## غاية الضوء

up

up 

^^

----------


## نااعمه

احم احم مافي داعي اقول اني قريت كل رد والسبب واضح لاني ملقوفه

----------


## [email protected]

UP up^^

----------


## s88s

فوووووووووووووووووووق عاااااااااااااااااااالي

----------


## أحاسيس 85

والله والله اني ناااااااااااقعة ضحك من المواااقف اللي مرن فيها الحريماااات 



أما الملقووووووووووووووووفات فهذيل قصة ثاااانية خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 


الله يرزقج الجميــع يارب ..


::ومتابعة ::

----------


## [email protected]

> افا والله
> ماعزمتيني على الموضوع ؟!
> ههههههه وغياض لي!
> 
> 
> 
> أسفرج بلادج على كلمه المجله بدال الملجه هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

آخ بطني والله بنفجر ظحك..

شو هالمدقق اللغوي الخطير ^.* هههههههههههههههههههههههه

اتصدقين ما انتبهت لها إلا الحينه..

واااااااااااااي اتقفطت .. شكلي الحينه صدج يبالي تسفيرة محترمة للهند هع هع هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا اصلن دوم جي محولة فديتني.. دوم تعديلي على هالأشيا البسيتااااااا<< اوني خواجة يعني مادري متأثرة بأي مسلسل هههههههههههههه

فديت شبيهتي والله^^

وعن صوووووووتج تراه خبال.. ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله ظحكتيني وانا روحي جبدي لايعة لأنه باجر دوام وجامعة وحشرة..

يلا سيري ذاك الموضوع مال الجامعة اللوعة وأتحفيني بنصايحج الذهبية يا جدتي حــــــــــزن ههههههههههههههههههه

فديتج والله نورتي..

وانا قبل كنت بطرش لج برقية زيارة خاصة للموضوع ترا << بدا الخرط

بس عقب قلت لا خل تتفاجأ اونه خخخخخخخ

حتى من كثر ما حظرتج شخصية مهمة.. إسمج انذكر فأول صفحة في قسم الباحثات عن زوج قابل للإستعمال شفتيه شفتيه؟ ههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله غيرتي عليّ جو انتي وربيعتي.. ^^

فديتج والله يا شبيهتي..

يلا بسير أنخمد..!

وانتو يا حريم كملو نبا نسمع القصص ^^

----------


## [email protected]

> ههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله

تف تف

شو هالظحك الهستيري يا حزوووووووووووون

يلا بلحقج بــ 2 nurses ايجوفون شو السالفة << أستعبط عليييييييييييج^.*

عساها دوم هالظحكة ياربي..^^

والله اني اظحك من ظحكتج

----------


## hzzz333

والله انا عني غيررررررررررر

هههههههههه

اول مااتصل شردت الطابق الثاني


جان تعطيه حرمت اخوي الرقم الثاني فوق 

ويتصل الحبيب


وجان اشرد ونزلت تحت 

ههههههه

سااااااااااااااالفه

وقالوله توها نزلت اتصل عالرقم اللي تحت

وجان يتصل

هههههههههه

وتزقرني حرمت اخوي مره ثانيه 

وجان اشرد مره ثانيه فوق 

هههههههههه


وعلى هذا الحال

فوق تحت 

تحت فوق


اسميني سويت ريااااااااااضه من الخاطر

خخخخخخخخ

وحليله ما استسلم ولا تعب 

بس جنه عصب 

هههههه

وفالنهايه استحيت على عمري وجان ارمسه 

ههههه

حسيت انه لاعت جبده 

خخخخ

اول ماكلمني قالي شوها اتصل فوق يقولون انج تحت واتصل تحت يقولون فوق شو ها

هههه


والله ايااااااااام

مشكوره عالموضوع الحلو

----------


## ***الفراشة***

الصراحة انا كانت حفلة ملجتي بعد اسبوع من الملجة و محد كان حاظر وقت الملجة غير ابوي و عمي و انا و ريلي و الشهود
الساعة عشر فليل رن تليفون البيت ردت اختي الصغيرة و قالتلي في واحد يبيج
وانا و طبعا كنت مستغربة و حسيت الكل كان يطالعني و خاطره يسالني منو هذا (((الصراحة كنت نسيانة اني ملجت)))
رديت و انا خايفة جان يقولي اشحالج؟ رديت طبعا بعد الخوف برقة الحمدلله
قالي هذا رقمج ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ (((وانا طبعا مب حافظة رقمي))) قلت له اعتقد انه رقمي
قالي طلبت رقمج من ابوج و عطاني هذا الرقم (((وانا طبعا ساكتة لاتعليق)))
جان يقولي اوكي خلي موبايلج عندج انا الحين بتصل

----------


## غاية الضوء

> افا والله
> ماعزمتيني على الموضوع ؟!
> ههههههه وغياض لي!
> 
> 
> 
> أسفرج بلادج على كلمه المجله بدال الملجه هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...



مصحـــح املائــــي نمبـــر 2 >> لووووووووووول <<

وبعديـــــن انا بعد شبيهتكـــــم انزيــــــــــــن =(

زلــــعانة كتير كتير .. 

اقووول محد مايصحح لي لاني متعمدة اكتبه بهالطريقة لووووووووول

----------


## أم_علي_2015

LOOOL wanaseh swalfkom  :Wink:  uppppppp

----------


## [email protected]

عب عب..

خخخخخخخخخخ

ع وزن أب أب

يلا المزيد المزيد..

وغايوووووووووووه تراج شبيهتنا عن الزعل يلا ههههههههه

وبعدين ع طاري التصحيح الإملائي..

أنا مدققة وحدة ومب رايمة عليها وانقفطت

احينه هنتين الله يعيني..

شكلي بقرا كل رد مليون مرة قبل لا اسوي اظافة هع هع..

<< أستعبببببببببببببببببببط..ويلا يا حرييييييم أتخفونا بالمزيد.. قصصكم حلوة. ياخي..

----------


## الوردة الندية

*للرفع*

----------


## [email protected]

UP up^^

----------


## ام عبدالرحمــــــن

:12: 

حلو هالموضوع ... أنا اذكر أول مكالمة له بعد ما وقعنا العقد وظهروا بعدها بربع ساعة اتصل وأول شي قاله: مبروك عليج أنا ؟!؟!
كان ردي عليه على طول: مو جنك مصدق عمرك .. إلا قول يا شين حظج  :12 (89): 

إللي يسمعنا ما يقول هذي أول مره نرمس فيها طبعا فهمها اني اتغشمر ..

----------


## [email protected]

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااي قوية أحس..

آآآآآآآآخ والله ماعرف كيف جي قدرتي تقولين احس ظحكتيني هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

زين عيل رويتيه العين الحمرا من أولها خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

ربي يحفظج^.*

----------


## ميثاني العيناوية

أول اتصال من زوجي العزيز .... طبعا هو يهذرب ؟؟؟ و أنا كنت مستمعة جيدة ... خخخخخخخخخ

و يوم حب يسمع صوتي ... قام يسأل و أنا أجاوب ... خخخخخخخخخخ
صحيح ... وهو يرمس انا كنت أقول بخاطريه (( شو صوته حلوووووووو و نااااااااااعم )) هههههههههههههههه كنت اقارن بين صوته و صوت خواني ... خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

بس ما بقول لكم شو قال عن صوتي .... (( اونه استحي )) هههههههههههههههههههه

ربي يحفظه لي

----------


## عيمانيه

الله يوفقكم


سوالفكم حلوه

----------


## عمري_وغلاي

لووووووول والله ايام حلوه وان شاء الله ايامي كلها حلوه معاه

انا اول ماتصل .. ماكنت اعرف رقمه.. المهم رديت .. سلم وعقب قال لي شحالج !! وانا بخير .....

اجان يقول لي عرفتيني لووووووووول وانا عرفته من الصوت لانه ولد عمتي ف أذكر صوته .. 

قلتله مممممممم لا .. لووول اوني عاد ماعرف .. جان يقول لي انا .... ولد عمتج هههههههه وحاليا ريلج .. 

انا : هلا ......... 

هوه ساكت وقافط وانا مستغربه لووول .. جان يقول لي كم تاريخ ميلادج هههههههههههههههههه

كانت فيني ضحكه جان اقول له التاريخ ....

وماكملنا 5 دقايق لووول وعقب سكر .. 

وتوته توته خلصت الحتوته ..

----------


## الدااانه

دوري دوري دوري .... أنا بقول...يوم ملجت في المحكمة كانت أختي وياي.. فلما قالي الكاتب وقعي طاح مني القلم من الزيغة... وإختي طاحت الشيلة من على راسها( أونه ماخذتنها مآزرة)... المهم أول مكالمة بو الشباب اتأخر بالإتصال وأنا اتحرقص وانتظر ... ومنحرجة لأن مرت أخوي تسألني كل ساعة: اتصل وللا لأ.. ليش ما اتصل... وما اتصل إلا العصر الأخ رقد الظهر وقام بالراحات ونطر لين ما يسير دبي ويكلمني على الخط( وأنا أنطر واتحرقص) .. طول ما يتكلم التليفون يطيح من إيدي من الخرعة... وديني كنت تحفة... وطبعاً طلعت من الحجرة وكلهم يالسين في الصالة وأنا ويهي مثل الطماطة...وما كفاه كل هذا ... الحلو يوم الملجة ياس يتكلم بالموبايل على الكوشة ... لا ويفاتن على خواته بعد عشان كانوا يرقصون... ما يدري إني رقيقة مثل العصفورة .. لا مو بس رقيقة وأعرف أرقص أحسن منهم بعد... خل يموت حرة عادي... وفديته الأشوط..

----------


## أم_غاية

انا بعد الحفلة و نحن نتعشى رقمني ههه قاللي احفظيه و عاده علي 3 مرات (كان مرتب الرقم ينحفظ). و عاد علي كم من مرة انه اتصل فيه قبل ما يروح. و اتصلت فيه و ما رد علي. و عقب طرشتله مسج من اولها ما ترد علي و على طول رد اتصل فيني و قاللي اسمحيلي ماعرفت رقمج هه و تميت انا اعيد نفس الجملة اللي هي : الحين انته ريلي صدق؟ 
لوعت جبده لووووووووووووول

----------


## قصص

ام غايه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دمج خ ف ي ف

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

///

جان اضحك ع السوالف خخخخخ

----------


## نانو

هههههههههههههههههههههه والله سوالفكم تموت ظحك

----------


## ANOOO

بصراحه الموضوع حلو وايد بقولكم ملكتى كانت مفاجئه يعنى مال بسرعه المهم بعد الملكه طرش لى مسج مبروك وانا استغربت رقم غريب ومنو يعرف طلع الحبيب قبل الملكه سال اخوى المهم رديت عليه الله يبارك فيك رد واتصل وانا ساااااااكته من الخجل اونها عاد وبارك لى وقال انا ياي بيتكم وانا عاد خايفه شردت لغرفتى وما طلعت وهو وصل وامى تترجانى اطلع وانا مستحيه وايد ومن طلعت مديت يدي ههههههه ما عرفت شو اسوي واهلى ضحكو على قالو ريلج خخخ وهو ما قصر جدام اهلى بوسه ع الراس والخد ولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اه اه ايام وطبعا تعشيت معه وسهرنا لين الفجر

----------


## شيطونــه

> انا بعد الحفلة و نحن نتعشى رقمني ههه قاللي احفظيه و عاده علي 3 مرات (كان مرتب الرقم ينحفظ). و عاد علي كم من مرة انه اتصل فيه قبل ما يروح. و اتصلت فيه و ما رد علي. و عقب طرشتله مسج من اولها ما ترد علي و على طول رد اتصل فيني و قاللي اسمحيلي ماعرفت رقمج هه و تميت انا اعيد نفس الجملة اللي هي : الحين انته ريلي صدق؟ 
> لوعت جبده لووووووووووووول


هيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهيهي عيبتني هالجمله يا ام غايه اونه صدق ريلي كركركر 

ماتخيل لووول اكيد تم يظحك عليج 

الله يوفقكم يميييييع ان شاء الله و يهنيكم يااااارب

----------


## شيطونــه

اليوم ناشه الصبح حالتي حاله فيه صيحه تصدقون 

مرزوووقيوو تعالي بصيييييح  :12 (46): 

والله شو هاااااا ابغي اعرس شو جي مابغي ادرس خلاااص لاعت جبد :12 (100): ي 

هههههههههه متخبله ادري بس ماعرف ليش افكر فالعرس الله يبحصه  :12 (8): 

ابغي اعررررررس لوول ابغي حد يهتم بي مب جي كله بروحي  :12 (98): 

والله ماعليه خله ايي الريل ان ماخليته يتندم ع الساعه الي تاخر فيهااااا والله يالسه اترياه و هو يتمخطر شو هااا  :Frown:

----------


## عيمانيه

ههههههه

شيطونه حليلج و الله


الله يرزقج بالريل الصالح اليوم قبل باجر يارب

و ان شاء الله تبشرينا بالخبر و تعزميني بعد

----------


## شواقي

أنا أول ما كلمني كان يسألني عن أخباري وأنا أجاوب عليه وأنا أرتجف ... حتى المسكين خاف من صوتي ... وحريـــــــــــت وكان يتغزل فيني بس ما قدرت أطول ... من الخوف والربكه اللي فيني ... أول مره أكلم واحد في التيلفون ... لا وريلي بعد
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ... لا تضحكون علي ... يوم أيذكرني بالسالفه أيلس أضحك عليه لأني أبغي أسكر عنه وهو يقول لي بنتظر اتصالج على أحر من الجمر ... وهو يضحك علي لأني كنت مرتبكه وخايفه ويتخيلني بها الصوره خخخخخخخخخ

تشكــــــــــــــــــــــــرات ... أسترجعت أيام الملجه والله

----------


## [email protected]

> اليوم ناشه الصبح حالتي حاله فيه صيحه تصدقون 
> 
> مرزوووقيوو تعالي بصيييييح 
> 
> والله شو هاااااا ابغي اعرس شو جي مابغي ادرس خلاااص لاعت جبدي 
> 
> هههههههههه متخبله ادري بس ماعرف ليش افكر فالعرس الله يبحصه 
> 
> ابغي اعررررررس لوول ابغي حد يهتم بي مب جي كله بروحي 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بل.. لا تصيحين يا شيطونوووووو.. عقب بيصدق عمره هالريل..!!^.* خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خليج ثقيلة << اوني اعطي نصايح الحينه << خخخخخخخخ مادري شو اخرف ههههههههههههههه

فديتج الله يرزقج يارب..^^

ومنورة^^

----------


## [email protected]

يلا يا حريم وين السوالف..

نبا نظحك خخخخخخخخ^^

----------


## شحرووورة

اااااااااااه ذكرتيني 

انا يوم ملجت وخلصت الحفلة امممممممم اقول ولا ما اقول؟؟؟؟


بقول خلاص انا دقييييييييت هع هع هع << كيفيه محد يدخل 

صح انا دقيت بس كان قبلها هو حاشرنيه ويتصل ويتصل بس كنت ما ارد عليه

طرشت له مسج وقلتله ما عنا بنات تتكلم مع شباب << خووووووووووز 

بس للعلم تراه ولد خالتي ورابين مع بعض ونكلم بعض دوم بس انا عناد 

ما كنت اكلمة << اوني ثقيله

بس اول ما خلصت الملجة اتريته يدق اترييييييييييت واترييييت بس محد دق 

وقلت يا بنت ما فيها كلام دقي عليييييييييه ودقيت التلفوون ماااااااارن

سيده سمعت واحد يقووووووول الوووووووو قلت بسم الله خل التلفون يرن

قال ايش تبين متصله ما عنا شباب يكلمون بنات :12 (77):  << اونه يعني ببرد الحركة
قلت اوكيه باي طوط طوط طوط وشكله كان مع ربعة

10 دقايق واتصل وتمينا انسووووولف ليييييييييييين 4 الفير

قووووووولو ما شالله الله يحفظنا من كل عين وكل حاسد

----------


## الوردة الندية

ماشااااء الله ..... الله يهنيكم

----------


## sahooora

متاااااابعه



وحده من شلة الملاقيف

----------


## @فطاااامي@

هههههههههههههههههه والله ذكرتينا بأجمل الأيام والله أنها أياام حلوه
المهم بالنسبه إليه بعد أسبوعين من الملجة كنت مريضة ومزجووومه فكنت رااااااقدة :12 (17):  والصووووت رااااااااااايح 
المهم الساعة خمس العصر يت أختية تقووولليه أنه أخت ريلي فالتلفون فنشيت أرمسها  :12 (10): 
فحسيت أنه وراهاااا شي فقلتلها أشم ريحت خيانه قالت لا بس ريلج يبا يرمسج قلت لا وأااااااااااااااالف لااااااا كيف أرمسه وأنا بهالحاله لا صوت ولا شياته تقووول عيووز عثرانه
المهم ما سمعلكن إلا وريلي يقووول ما يخصني صوووتج حلووو جذاااا
ومن سمعت صووووته غديت ساااايلنت ولااااااا كلمه يلس نص ساعه يرمس نفسه وأنا ولاااا كلمه غير نفسيه من الزجاااااااام(أاااااااااااه أأأأأااه) :EEK!:  بس

----------


## sweet_UAE

up
up
up
up

----------


## [email protected]

ههههههههههههههههههههه

أب أب

----------


## ام ديومة

مممممممممممم



اول مكالمة ...اول مكالمة .... تصدقوون ما اذكر

بسأل ريلي و بيي  :Big Grin:

----------


## بنوتة80

اممممم اول مكالمة كانت احلى مكالمة كلها حب ورومانسية وغزل ..
وكان يقول وينج عني من زمااااان ليتني كنت ياركم جان خذتج من عمر الطعش وعشنا حبنا ونحن يهال
يا سلاااام ... صدق قصة حلوة
















































































آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ليته صدق
وينوه راعي العقاااااااااال من متى وانا اتريااااااااه ><
يوم بيي بقوله خذني في بشتك




لا لا ابا ألبس فستاااان ابيض وابي كوشة وكيك وعصير بعد >>>> يتها حالة 


طبعا عرفتوا السالفة ملقوفة بعد شووو تتريون منهاااااااا

----------


## ميميه88

ايييييييييه دخيلكم لاتذكروني باول يوم
هههههههههههه
الحمد لله عدا عى خير

----------


## الوزيرة

اول ما خلصت حفلة الملجة وتصورنا .. يلسنا نحنا الاثنين ساكتين وهو كل شوي يضحك على مال التصوير والحركات اللي تقولنا سووها .. وطبعا انا بس اضحك .. وبعدين طبعا رقمته لان هو طلب مني ارقّمه ... 

وتخيلوا بعدني يالسه اركب الدرج والا موبايلي يرن ويرن .. حشى مافيك صبر .. 

طبعا طنشته ودخلت وبدلت ثيابي وتسبحت ويوم طلعت الا اشوفه مطرش مسج (شو رقدتي ) ..

طبعا اتصلت فيه ويلسنا نرمس لين الساعه 6 الصبح .. بس كل الوقت انا ساكته وهو يقولي ارمسي ليش ساكته .. 

وطبعا اوني مستحية وما ارمس .. 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


والحين كل يوم يقولي لسانج يباله قص استوا طويل اشوفه.. 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## قصص

> ايييييييييه دخيلكم لاتذكروني باول يوم
> هههههههههههه
> الحمد لله عدا عى خير



انزين حلاته يوم بتخبرينا

بالاذن من مرزوقيه

لووووووول

----------


## Um_BirGa3_NIKE

انا اول مره دقلي فيها ريلي كانت صباحية العرس كان ساير الدوام!!! مسكين ماطاعو يعطونه اجازه!!! 
اول ماطلع من الحجره خذا رقمي....تم يدق وانا مستحيه ارد عليه,,,,واااي فديته

----------


## الإمارات

أنا أول ما دقلي ريلي كلمني يمكن دقيقتين عقب صاح تلفون البيت وقتله شوي واتصل اسحيت أقله أنا اللي بتصل 
وعقب تميت أتريا وهو تم يتريا لين ما هو رقد وأنا رقدت وفي اليوم الثاني اتصلبي زعلان قالي هاي أول مكالمه وجي اتسوين فيني قتله أنا قلتلك شوي وأتصل وانته ماتصلت قالي لا انتي قلتي شوي وبتصل 
هههههههههههههههه

----------


## M-S

:12 (23): 


سؤااااااااااااااااااااال صعب صعب جدا جدا

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


فديت مخه والله بس وينه هووووووووووووووو


لووووووووووووووووووول

ملقوووفه رقم ملياااار هههه

شكرا المرزوووقيه :12 (43):

----------


## بحرينيه88

سوالفكم روعه
والله يهنيكم ان شاءالله

والفال لنه

----------


## miss-hamda

:Salam Allah: 
ههههههه صراحه مواقفكن حلوه ....
*أنا أول مرة دق علي كانه اليوم عمري ما بنساه*
قال :الووو 
قلت : الووو
قال:منو ( اونه ما عرفني انا البنت الوحيدة في البيت)
قلت: منو انت( انا بعد عرفتة بس استهبل)
قال: لا انتي منو 
قلت:-انته اللي متصل ولا أنا يعني انت اللي لازم تقول 
قال : الف مبرووك حبيبتي على الملجة
عقبها تميت ساكته ولا كلمه لين الفجر هو يتكلم وانا اتلون بكل الالوان من المستحى أونه  :Ozkorallah:

----------


## [email protected]

> انا للا سف بعلي مات قبل مايدش الملجه  .. قهر قهر استغفر الله استغفر الله كان ياي مسرع وهفته ذيج الشاحنه اللي وصلت جثته لين باب بيتناااا
> 
> وشفت الناس تبجي وانا مابجي ..انا بس قعدت اصيح... وصحت وصحت وصحت 
> يوم حسيت ان راسي يعورني قمت اخذ بندول.. بعدين هو نش قال لاتصيحين
> انا بعدني مامت ..لحظه بموت 
> 
> بعدين مات .. وانا صحت نش مره ثانيه قال لا انا مامت اانا بس توفيت 
> جان اقوله اللحين انت مت والا توفيت ؟ قال انتي شرايج
> تبيني اموت والا اتوفى ..؟
> ...


يا رااااااااااااااااااااااسج قسم بالله وأنا أقرا أقول حليلها ربي يعينها.. ما تهنت..

آخر شي أقرأ حـــــــــــزن.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.

تعالي تعالي...

تبيني أكفخج صح؟

قولي قولي تبينبي أكفخج شكلج ههههههههههه؟؟

يا ويهج شو هالفال ؟

ليج هالتشاؤم؟

وأونه القلب ميت..

تبيني أفعصج أنا؟^^ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

يلا ابعدي عنج هالتشاؤم ولا يا ويلج<< مادري بلاني مستقوية اليوم..

يلا صدج والله حـــــــــزنوووووووووووو لا تقولين جي مرة ثانية..

ولو قلتي.. بقولج آآآآآآوت سايد ههههههههههههههههه

أستعبط عليج والله مرحبا بج.. بس ما نبا تشاؤم من اليوم وساير فاهمة؟؟

وعنه ما يا هالريل اللي بنتشائم عشانه؟؟

منو هو يعني؟؟ 

منو ها الريل اللي مب غاسل عيونه اللي بيخلينا نحفي ورااااااااااه؟؟


مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالت ثم ماااااااااااااااالت<< عصبت الحينه نياهاهاهاهااي..

يابووووووج نفاد اللي ينفده هع هع<< قوية هاي 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يلا فرفيشينا فرفشي يلا يا حلوة فرفشي.. وارقصيلنا ومادري شو؟؟

لا لا ترقصبن خلاص غيرت رايي.. ما فيناا اطيحيييين ناسات خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

يلا جاااوو يا ويهج^.*

----------


## [email protected]

يا حريـــــــــــــــــــــم سوالفكم تراها كشخة وتونّس..

يلا كملووو  :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

up up^^

----------


## [email protected]

> سؤال
> 
> انتي غبيه والا غبيه ؟ اختاري من هالكلمتين وحده هههههه
> 
> اصلا الرمسه يبين انها فلم هندي مب صدج
> 
> عيل شفتي شاحنه تدعم شخص وتوصل الجثه لبيت حبيبته
> 
> الا اذا كان فلم هندي؟
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا ياخبلووووووووووو.. ما صدقت..

أوني صدقت؟؟!!!

.. عيل شي شاحنه تحذف الريال لين بيتكم؟؟!!

بس أنا قلت حليلها يمكن من كثر ما متأثرة تبالغ شويه.. 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وعقب قلت يمكن وحدة من الملاقيف مألفة قصة يديدة<< يبالكم كتاب انتو مب إلا موضوع من كثر القصص ياراسكم هههههههههههههههههههه

وبعدين ع سالفة منو أحلى ومنو أخيس؟؟

ولا واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحد وييييييييييييييييييو..

أحلى شي..

مرزوقية كركركركركركر

اقص عليج..

اممممممممممممممممممم حـــــــــــــــــزن أحلى..

يعني يدل ع إنه فترة ويمكن تعدي.. ويمكن حزن لثواني..

بس القلب ميت.. أحس مادري كيف.. لو القلب ميت.. أكيد بيكون بليا إحساس.. وإنتي كلج مشاعر وأحاسيس ياخجي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

^
^
^
^
والله يبالي أحاظر في الجامعة بعد هاللكجر الصغيرون اللي عطيتج ياه هههههههههههههههههههه<< ختييييييييييييييرة صح اعترفي اعترفي اشووف هع هع ^.*

المهم المهم..

أنا ما قتلج لا ترقصييين يا راسج..

أجووووووووووووووووفج ترا يالسة تنعشين واتمرحلين هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه<< أستعبط ^.*

وحلوة هالحركة

((

))

((

))

أونها يعني يمين ويسار ها هههههههههههههههههههههه

أسمينا خبايل والله..
عالعموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم

ياحزوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

منووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة كالعادة...!!

أكيد الحينه بنصلخ برد طووووووووووووووووله كيلومتر كامل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ^.*

----------


## [email protected]

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> والله عرقت من كثر ماظحكت>> انا من النوع اللي لو ظحك يعرق
> 
> اخييييييي الله ييعين ريلي يوم بظحك بويهه اسميه بيشم
> 
> من ذيج الروايح الطبيعيه ههههه وبتطلق بسبتها لووووووووووول
> 
> صدق انج مال مقصه هههههههههههههههههههههه ..ادري ماتصدقين
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عندي رد كيلومتر بكيلومتر لج..

بس الحينه بسير أنخمد أحسن.. لاه ؟ هههههههههههه

باجر وراي جامعة ونشة وأرف.. اووووووووووووووووووووووووهوووووووووووو..

باجر برد عليييييييييييج يا أم أقبح عذر من ذنب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه<< حبيت المثل المعوق هع هع

احم احم.. يلا ص ي ي وو.. ص و ن.. إن ذ .. م و ن..!!

هع هع..

^^

وللرفع يلا ياحريم بلاكم رقدتو.. بلاكم رقدتو<< هاي سارقتنها من المسن بلاس هههههههههههههههه

----------


## قارب uae

لوووووووووول نايس 


أنا أذكر اخته اتصلت قبله و قالت بتصل بعد شوي فاضيه ؟

قلت هي و ترييت و انا قلبي يدق بقوووو خخخخ و الله ما يسوى عليه

و يوم اتصل 

السلام
كيف الحال ؟ كيف الدراسه ؟

و انا أرد بالقطاره و الكلمه نصها تطلع و نص لا من الربكه 

هو أشفق على حالي و قال بتصلبج عقب 

و بعد ساعه فعلا اتصل و يقولي هدي أعصابج و خلج كووول ههههههه 

و من بعدها كنت ريلاكس ^________^

----------


## [email protected]

up up^^

----------


## طيف قلبي

^
^
^

بسج شـات انتِ و حزن

خربتوا الموضوع .. هع هع .. امزح

----------


## [email protected]

> ^
> ^
> ^
> 
> بسج شـات انتِ و حزن
> 
> خربتوا الموضوع .. هع هع .. امزح


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

احم احم..

أب أب

----------


## ..Echo..

عااااااشو  :Smile:

----------


## وردة 7

اممممم بعدني بنووووته

----------


## غلا الدنيا

انا اول مره اتصلت فيهاا ريلي هو يرمس وانا ساكته قال ما عليه اول يوم يستحون بس ههههههههههههه سار وعطاني اكلم اخته خخخخخخخخخ اونه ما ترمس لوووووووول وبعدين يوم رمسني سماني ريحانه خخخخخخ قالي اذا ما رمستي بزقرج ريحانه جان انطر من الضحك اخيرا طلع صوتج.......خخخخخخخههههههههه

----------


## [email protected]

أب أب^^

----------


## بنوتة80

للرفع


نبي نسمع سوالفكم

----------


## مزيوونه

حلوه سوالفكم ..


ملقووفه ^ ^"

----------


## om_hamad

ذكرتوني بذيج الأيام
كنا في عز الصيف والحر ، وقالت لي امي انه راح يتصل الساعه 10 بالليل ، ردي عليه  :12 (8): 
عاد انا شنو صار فيني ؟ الصيف صار شتاء
وغيرت بسرعه بجامتي الصيفيه إلى بجامه شتويه ، استبردت من كثر الخووووف  :12 (46): 
واتصل الساعه 10 بالضبط ورديت على التيليفون وآنه أررررجف من البرد والخوف
وما سكر التيليفون إلا الساعه 4 الفجر ، الله لا يحرمني منه كان مستانس وهو يسولف ، الله يخليه لي ولعيالي يارب .

----------


## الأميره...

عقبال الملقوفات انشالله وانا من ضمنهم عشان تفتكون منا

----------


## sweet_UAE

*ياالله يارب تقبالنا حنا العزابيه ننخطب ونملج 
ونلقانا واحد يدق النا نصااايف الليل و
يتغزل فينا عزل يذبنا فيه 
اااااااخ ياقلبي 
يااارب ننخطب هالايام كل البنات 
ياااارب ياااارب ياااارب 
اتعجل من نصيبنا*

----------


## small-bird

ناااايس الموضوع........

الله يسلمكم انا يوم دقلي ما نطقت ولا كلمه

وهو يرمس بس صوووته يقطع من الربكه ههههه

وسكر بعد 12 دقيقه .......> هههه حافظه عدل

وعقب طرشلي مسج انه ماقدر يرمس لاني انا كنت مستحيه

----------


## بنت القمر.

يب يب يب يب




انا الله يسلمكم مخطوبة وكان بيكون ملجتي ع تاريخ 23/2 /2008



بس الموضوع اتاجل لسبب ظروف خارجة عن ارادتنا والحمدللله ع كل حال ادعوا يحددون ملجتي ابسرعه خلاص مليت خخخخخخخخخخخخخ مستعيلة الشيخة




الموهيم
انا طلب يشوفني انا سويت حفلة وقلت لا ولا ولا وشو يشوفني وما بقى شي ع ملجة ع فكرة هو ما يتذكر شكلي يت>كر شكلي قبل عشر سنوات خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ



المهم



قالت لي اخته انه اذا قلناله جي بيقول انج مغصوبة وجي قلت لهم لو قالها انا برمسه وبقوله مب مغصوبة وجي



المهم اتصل وسلم وقالي اشحالج قلت الحمدلله اشحالك انت قالي ابخير 


الموهيم قالي ما شاء الله تشتغلين قلت له هيه وقالي تدرسين بعد قلت له هيه قالي مو جنه تعب عليج قلت له لا بس مرتاحة خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ما عطيته مجال وانا طبعا هو يسال وانا ارد عليه بس خخخخخخخخخخخخخ


سكر وسافر لان هو اصلا مو من امارات ههههههههههه 



عقب قالي اوكي كا بطول عليج بخليج قلت له اوكي مع سلامة 

رمسته بس دقيقة و46 ثانية حافظة خخخخخخخخخخخخخ 

عقب اتصل ع اختي قال ارمس هواااااا انا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## X_katom_X

> انا للا سف بعلي مات قبل مايدش الملجه  .. قهر قهر استغفر الله استغفر الله كان ياي مسرع وهفته ذيج الشاحنه اللي وصلت جثته لين باب بيتناااا
> 
> وشفت الناس تبجي وانا مابجي ..انا بس قعدت اصيح... وصحت وصحت وصحت 
> يوم حسيت ان راسي يعورني قمت اخذ بندول.. بعدين هو نش قال لاتصيحين
> انا بعدني مامت ..لحظه بموت 
> 
> بعدين مات .. وانا صحت نش مره ثانيه قال لا انا مامت اانا بس توفيت 
> جان اقوله اللحين انت مت والا توفيت ؟ قال انتي شرايج
> تبيني اموت والا اتوفى ..؟
> ...




غربلااااااااااااات عدوج يا حزن

اتقاشرتي على الريل قبل لا يهضل عند الله


الله يرزقج انتي والمرزوقيه وانا وياااااكن

ونعرس كلنا في يووووووووم واحد

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ



موضوع غاوي المرزوقيه تشكرين عليه

----------


## ميميJ

انا انشالله ع الشهر الياي ملجتي
زوالله يستر من ابا اكلمه اونة استحي
خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## نصراويه 33

اقولكم عاد سالفتي مو شي حدها 


اول يوم بعد العقد سيده يابو ريلي عندي عشان ينثرون علينا 

وليش ماتي يدته وتلصقنا واحنا واقفين واصيحلكم ذاك الصياح هي هي هيييييي وبدا الونان

عقب ماراحو الناس هو يوم يا بيروح سلم علي ولا امسح ايدي بفستاني 
<<<< تقولون ميوده ايد هندي من الشارع 

عقب عاد يوم دق 
كرههته بحياته يرمس وانا ما اقول غير 
ام ام << يعني هي و 
جك >> هاصوت يعني ماعرف كيف اكتبه بس اقصد فيه لا 

حتا ما كنت اقول هي ولا بس ام ام 

بس المشكله انه ليلحين يتذكر يوم مسحت ايدي من بعد ما سلم علي 
^^

فدييته يعلني ماخلا منه

----------


## أحبـ M ـك

ههههههههههههههههههههه والله انكم سوالف انا صح تميت اتنافض اول شي بس بعدين عااادي الله لايفرقنا

----------


## طيبه القلب

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

احلى شي في الموضوع الملقوفات احسكن ما فيكن صبر تبن اتشاركن في الموضوع بس بعده النصيب ما وصل .الله يحقق امانيكن ويرزقن بولد الحلال يارب .

انا ما بقول موضوعي لين (المرزوقيه ) ما تملج وتكتب قصتها عقب بخبركن عن قصتي وسالفه اول مكالمه .

----------


## [email protected]

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> احلى شي في الموضوع الملقوفات احسكن ما فيكن صبر تبن اتشاركن في الموضوع بس بعده النصيب ما وصل .الله يحقق امانيكن ويرزقن بولد الحلال يارب .
> 
> انا ما بقول موضوعي لين (المرزوقيه ) ما تملج وتكتب قصتها عقب بخبركن عن قصتي وسالفه اول مكالمه .


ههههههههههههههههههههه شو نسوي فديتنا خيالنا واااااااااااااااسع ههههههههههههههههههه

وبعدين أونه لين ما أملج ها خخخخخخخخخخخ

أنا تراني قايلة مابعرس إلا عقب قـــــــــــــــرن<< مايستوي تكتبين عقب قرن صح ؟ خخخخخخخخخخخخ الموضوع بيكون في المزبلة عقب هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا لا مايخصنا نبا نسمع أحس إنه القصة فنتكة..!!!

يلا شدي الهمة واكتبيلنا القصة الفنتوكية.. 

نتريااااااااااا ^.*

----------


## #الهيزه#

*تصدقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووون

انيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


ما أذكر أول مكالمة ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فريت راسي فر وما اتذكر 

ياربي شو قالي ريلي وشو قلت حقه ياربي ما اذكر

اخاف اتصل حقه واسأله ويقولي نسيتي العشرة لي بينا ههههههههههههههههههههه

ما اتذكر والله*

----------


## النادرة

احم احم احم 

فديييييييييتني ملقوفة من الملقييييييييييييييييف....

دعواااااااااااااااتكم

----------


## همس الربيع

:13 (38):  وجان يوصل المايك عندي ..
عني انا مادقلي غير ثاني يوم ..  :12 (13):  .. الحين بخبركم شو استوى باختصااار .. اول ماخلصت الحفله ساارو .. عاد انا بدلت وسرت ارقد  :12 (17):  .. المهم .. ثاني يوم دقت اخته عسب ريلي يبا يكلمني (( وكلمني وعقب قالي تصدقين نسيت كيف ملامح ويهج .. انا عاد من الفشله قلت مافهمت قصدك  :12 (61):  قال مالحقت اشووف ويهج كله منزله راسج طوول الليل احاول اتذكر مب قادر بس اتذكر فستانج  :12 (13):  وقالي لازم ايي اشوفج عسب اتذكرج يوم بسير الدوااام رديت عليه حيااااك .. لانه حليله كان ساير الدوام ودوامه اسبوعين باسبوعين .. الله على الايام الحلوه..

----------


## ahaat_2015

ريلي ما كلمني

في فترة الملجة كنت ادعي انه ريلي ما يدقلي كانت فترت امتحانات سعي وبعدين فاااينل ماافيني وهو مايحب يتكلم في التلفون لا ما يحب شي اسمه تلفون بس لظروره احكام ويلست امه اتزن فوق راسه كلم البنت مب زين ... بعد زن فوق الراس قال اوكيه واتصل وهو يتصل ايقول في خاطره ان شاء الله ما ترد (اعتراف ) ونا كنت حاطه تلفوني في الشاحن ونا في غرفه ثانية والحمدالله ما رديت اصلن حت لو كان عندي التلفون رقم غريب وما احب ارد لانه عنده رقم ثاني غير الي عندي بس الحمالله حلوه اللحياه الله يخليه لي هو وعيالنا انشاء الله

----------


## السنيوورة

*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

الصراحة

يعني

اول ما سمعت صوته

وعرفت انه هو

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

اذكر






خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

اني














قفلت السماعة في وجهه






ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ما عندناش بنات يكلموا ازواجهم في التليفون خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


لا الصراحة يعني قفلت السماعة في وجهه

ولما اعاد اتصل انحرجت وسألني قلت له التليفون عطلان بيسكر لوحده خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

وعدت على خير*

----------


## أم كاكي

هههههههههههههههههه

سوالفكم اتضحك اما عني انا

اذكر يوم الملجه قالي بعطيج رقمي عشان ادقيلي...وانا عاااد ويهي لووح ما ادري من وين يتني الشجاااعة

جان اقوله ..انا حافظه الرقم ...برغم اني ما قط كلمته قبل الملجه بس ..حفظته من موبايل ابويه خخخخ

----------


## أم كاكي

> *تصدقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووون
> 
> انيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
> 
> 
> ما أذكر أول مكالمة ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فريت راسي فر وما اتذكر 
> 
> ...


انا سألت ريلي شو اول كلمه قلتلي اياها جان يقول لو تسأليني البارحة شو متغدي ...ما اذكر

----------


## #الهيزه#

> انا سألت ريلي شو اول كلمه قلتلي اياها جان يقول لو تسأليني البارحة شو متغدي ...ما اذكر


ههههههههههههه

عيل ما يحتاي اسأل ريلي اكيد بجاوب مثل ريلج هههههه

----------


## [email protected]

Up Up^^

----------


## [email protected]

أب أب^^

----------


## الوردة الندية

للرفع

----------


## غلا حياتي

بصراحة الموووووضووووع خطييييييييييييييييير ....اول مكالمة من حبيب القلب بو عيالي...اتصل فيني وما رديت اونة عااااد رقم غريييييب...اتصل بالوالدة الله يحفظها وقالت لي ردي هذااا ريلج متصل (اونة استحيت حزتها) عقب اتصل بي وقالي اشحالج حرم فلان بن فلان ......(استحيييييييييت) بارك لي وقالي الف مبروووك علي انت الله يوفقنا في حياتنا اليديدة وبند... وطرش لي مسج بس ما اذكرة لكن كااان رومنسي
فديتة الله لا يفرقنا..

----------


## مزايه

اتصل بي بعد الملجه بس انا مارديت عليه رقم غريب وكذا مر يتصل بي وانا مارد طرشت مسج ايه عن ازعاج بودي رقمك علا الشرطه وراح اتصل ويم رديت اول كلمه قالها لي توه الناس مابغيتي اتردين اسميني انصدمت هههههههههه وقالى حلوه انتي يوم الملجه وبارك لي

----------


## فطامي و خلادي

> بتستغربون مني انا قلتله عطني ايميلك وسولفنا على الماسنجر هههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههه انا نفسج بعد لكن اخته العودة خذت ايميلي 

الله حلو ريلي و ع المسنجر لوول...

والله ايام....

مادري والله بس واايد كنت اخاف اكلمه ع التلفون مادري كنت ارتجف والله و اول 

اتصال قال لي السلام عليكم.: اتحريت واحد غريب..ما كنت اعرف رقم 

تلفونه والله ...واهلي كانوا وراي و الا اسكر التلفون....

الريال استغرب هذي شو بلاها...ههههههههههههه والله لما اتذكر ايلس اضحك على عمري..

عبط هههههههههههههه


يالله اسعد كل بنت ووفجها في حياتها مع زوجها......

----------


## بنوتة80

للرفع .........

----------


## طرفن كحيل

وصلت صفحه رقم 21 

وان شااء الله بكمل بس الحين بروح مبزره 

اباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااا اعرس 

 :Smile: 

الله يهنيكم 

انا احب سواااالف الاكشن اللي تصير بين الزوجين فالملجه 


سؤااال للي كاانت ترمس ريلها قبل ما يتزوجووون 


ما حسيتي انج مليتي منه
يعني خلاااص الحب والشغف والشوووق والوله يخلص بعد العرس 
والله ها الشئ دووم افكر فيه 
من جي ما اريد ارمسه قبل العرس 


شو الراااااي ؟؟

----------


## e7sas-uae

انا ابصراحه لا رمسته ولا رمسني لا في خطوووبه ولا ملجه الللهم يوم العرس

----------


## [email protected]

أب أب^^

----------


## شموخ التواضع

احم احم 
كح كح كح كح 

شوووووووو شو فيكم تطالعووون ...ما عندي شي اقوله ...بعدني ما عشت هاللحظات يوم بعيشها بخبركم ...امممممممم بالمختصر المفيد انا وحده من هالملاقيف خخخخخخخخخخخ عقبالنااااااااااااا ياااااااارب ... ووووو ثانكس للمعرسات عالافاده >>>>>>>> خرااااااااااطه مدري شو استفادت احينه 

تسلمين حياااتوووو المرزوقيه عالموضوع مشووووووق وحلووووووو ...الله ونااااسه

----------


## [email protected]

هههههههههههههههههه الله يسلمج وانا اقول بلاها ليكون مستحية الحبيبة اثاريج إلا طلعتي منا وفينا ملقوفة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه^^

----------


## [email protected]

up up^^

----------


## om dana123

حلوه سوالفكم.....والله ضحكتوني....ومت من الضحك.... وأنا مهمومة....

----------


## الهبله55

انا كنت منتهي الهدوء وادري انه بيتصل لانه من اول الخطوبه وهو يطرش الصغاريه يبي الرقم وعقب الملجه سيدا طلع من الباب..........انا كنت اراقبه من الدريشه انا وخواتي اول ما ركب السياره شفت تليفوني يرن ......وما بتصدون شو قالي 
توعدووني اول ما تقولون شي عن ريلي .........................والله
انزين
قالي بصوت عالي اول ما قلت الووووووووووووو قالي فديييييييييييييييييييييييييييتج حرمتي
خواااااتي سمعو لانه كان يصرخ وانا ما عرفت شو اسوي قلت شو ها
بس وقال اشياء اشياء المهم بعد كل ها انا قلت تصبح علي خير


وللحين اذكره بالسوالف يضحك..........

----------


## [email protected]

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه داش حار بحار شكله هههههههههههههههههههه

يلا وينكم يا حريم^^؟ اتحفونا بالمزيد ^^

----------


## [email protected]

???????????????????

----------


## الأصالة

ملقوووووووووووووووفه من الملقوفااااااات


ادعولي ان الله ييسر اموري

----------


## قلب عيناوي

Up Up

----------


## رووح حمد

لوووووووووول 

صدق تنهدت يوم قريت ايام الملجه..!!

فدييييته ياااربي ..من عقب الملجه ..

مارمسته على طول لا دشيت المسن وسويتله اد رمسته ليين السااعه 2 وشي وعقب دقلي..
ولا كنا نتكلم عالمسن عن شخصية الابراج..!!
طلع شخصية برجي اني محققه..
ف يوم دقلي من توتره و توتري قالي هااااه يا المحققه ..

لوووووووووول ايااااااااااااااااااام حلوووه ولااازالت اياامي حلوو مع بو عياالي فديته!!

والحين عندي منصور وروضه..بث بعدني صغنونه!!

----------


## [email protected]

أب أب^^

----------


## [email protected]

أب أب^^

----------


## ّ~مريومّ~ّ

أب أب

----------


## حنين البدر

امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

انا عن نفسي ... اوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه استحيت والله..



خلاص بقول..



اتصل فيني اول مرة لما كنت في الدوام .. وانا ما كنت اعرف وما خطر في بالي اصلا .. تفاجأة وانا فمكتبي أنه ربيعتي ترمس في التيلفون وهي بتموت من الضحك تقول هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ما سمعت أخوي شو تقول !!! وهي طبعا تستهبل ومنفطسة من الضحك رغم انها ماتعرفه بس ماعرف ليش كانت جيه .. غربلات بليسها خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ



وانا هبلة مو عارفة شي ..انا تحريت انه حد من الوزارة كالعادة ... خذت التيلفون عنها واسمع كلمة ( ألو ) ....................... قسما ً بالله مت في داخلي ماعرف ليش ...يبست وشعر جسمي وقف... خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


والحبيب يرمس ويبربر عادي عنده وانا ويهي طماط وربيعاتي ميتات من الضحك وانا خاطري افرهم بالجوتي ..خخخخخخخخخخخخ ولا وحدة منهم تعطيني كلينكس مسوتنها على شكل وردة واونها تعزف بيانو خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ وانا واقفة بعدني متيبسة ... كنت ابي اضحك على ابي اموت على ابي اصرخ من كثر ما اني منحرجة يعني خربطة في خربطة كان معدل الشعور في مخي بينقع خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


هو مسكين ماخذ راحته ويرمس عادي وانا ابي افتك منه لأني كنت احس حرارة جسمي مرتفعة والله خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ومن دفاشتي قلته يلا بسكر مع السلامة عندي شغل والله اني كنت مو مشغولة بس كنت افتك منه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 


ولين الحين نطري السالفة ونضحك على حركاتنا خخخخخخخخخخخ ودايما قبل لا نرقد يعني عالمخدة ... تخيلوا والله مخبل ..



ربي يحفظه لي ويخليه ويطرح فيه البركة إن شالله ...

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

ووووالله كنت قاااااااااااافطه ومتشققه في نفس الوووووقت...
بس عااااد هو ماقصـــر....سايرني ومشى ع عقليتي الرجعيه>>> طبعااا قبل عقليتي رجعيه هههههه مب الحيين

----------


## ّ~مريومّ~ّ

حلوة سوالفكم ^^

----------


## JnoOoneeYa

من العصر وانا اقرا ههههههه وناسه والله يهنيكم كلكم وعقبااااااااااااااااااالنا =)

----------


## يا ع ـذابي

كللوولووولولوولووووشش .. واخيراا قريت كل الردوود 

تتخيلوون مواصله للفير عسب اقرى الموضووع 

يلا احيين برررقد ,, 

و1000 مبرووك ع المعرسات وعقبال العزابيه ^ــ*

----------


## [email protected]

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش عااااااااااااااااش^^

كملو كملو^^

----------


## [email protected]

أب اب^^

----------


## الوضيحيه

انا كنت اكلمه وانا بردانه و ارجف ما ادري شو ياني و تميت صاخه و هو يرمس و انا بس اجابات مختصره (هيه-لا و بس)

----------


## [email protected]

أب أب أب أب^^

----------


## x.a7ibny.x

وايه تعبت
حتى ماعرف بشو اعلق عالموضوع بكبره وردودكن هههههه
الله يرزقني الزوج المناسب فالوقت المناسب هههههههههه ويهني كل المتزوجات

جااو

----------


## bint

انا ملجت في المحكمة وفي الردة رجعت انا واخواتي الثنين واخوي في السيارة والرياييل تموا يخلصون الاوراق اتصل فيه اخوي قالي عطيت رقمج حق ريلج بيتصل وباركلي طبعا ويوم اتصل حسيت انه ها هو رقمة ما بغيت ارد اختى المتزوجة قالت ردي ويوم قلت الووووو ما قلت شي بعدها وهو روحة قالي تراني ريلج وباركلي في الاول وقالي انا بعدني اخلص الاوراق وانا خبر خير مب موجودة في الدنيا ما سمعته غير يقول مع السلامة سكرت التلفون

----------


## [email protected]

أب أب ^^

----------


## بنت الشا..

فديتة اول ما دقلي تميييييييييييييييييييييييت ساكتة
وخايفة
وفاجة حلجي مستغربة( اول مرة تسمع كلام حلو خخخخخ)
واوني مستحية
فدددددديته..
والله رديتيني كم سنه ورى
تسلمين عالموضوع

----------


## law

خااااااااص للملقوفات وبذااااااات لج يا المرزوقيه و احم احم انا معاااااااااكم بكل فخر

ادعن بها الدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااء لعل وعسى يوصل فارس الاحلام

ياااااااااااارب سنة 2008 يت ونحن في بيوت اهلنا يارب ما تي 2009 الا ونحن في بيوت ازواجنا

يااارب اجعلها سنة كبيسه على إلي مب راضي يخطبنا واكسر عين الي يكسر خااااااطرنا يارب إحنا البنات عبيدك بنو 

عبيدك أكرمنا بسد حلج كل من يسألنا متى بتنخطبووووووووووووون اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمييييييين

----------


## X_katom_X

*فووق فووووق ولا اتريوّسن>>> عشان خاطرج المرزوقيه برفع لج الموضوع

لين انخطب واخبرج بالموقف

دعواتكن صبايا*

----------


## انسة العين

الله يبارج للمعرسات وعقبالنا <<انا وياكن

----------


## عفاري80

وانا ملقوفه شراتكن خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

مابا خبركن اول قولن انت هههههههههههههههههههه
لقااااااااااااااااااااااافع

----------


## عفاري80

وانا ملقوفه شراتكن خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

مابا خبركن اول قولن انت هههههههههههههههههههه
لقااااااااااااااااااااااافه

----------


## X_katom_X

UP

Up


^________^

----------


## [email protected]

أب أب أب^^

----------


## بنت بلال

هي والله UP لين ما نعرس  :Big Grin:  شو رايج يا المرزوقية ^___*

----------


## [email protected]

> هي والله UP لين ما نعرس  شو رايج يا المرزوقية ^___*


هههههههههه اوفكورس آي آجري وذ يو ^.*خخخ

----------


## أم_علي_2015

lool nice stories  :Wink:  ..Complete ana ma b5brkm  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

> lool nice stories  ..Complete ana ma b5brkm


لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

مايستوي..

غشاشة

غشاشة

غشاشة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه << أمزح

لا نبا نسمع.. يلا عااااااااااااااد^^ خبرينا..!!

أكيد كانت ليلة شي شي خخخخخخخخخخخخخ<< رزة..

يلا نترياج يالغــلا..!!  :Smile:

----------


## احلى بدويه

هيييييييييييه صح صح صح قولي قولي قولي قووووووووووووووووولي ياللله ياللله ياللله بسرعه بسرعه بسرعه ^_^

----------


## ][الدلع][

*من شلة العزابيات حالياً لووووووووووول

^.^*

----------


## [email protected]

أب أب^^

----------


## [email protected]

أب أب^^

----------


## [email protected]

أب أب^^

----------


## العذبــــــــــــــــي

اول مادقلي تميت صاااااااااااااااااااااااخة يرمس ويرمس يرمس ويرمس وانا في خطرية اقول خيـــــــــــــــــــبة هذا ثرثار الله يعيني على هذربانه

لكن الحــــــــــــين تعالي طلعي كلمه من بلعومة مايرمس تولت ع سوالفه وعلى هذيج الأياااااااااااااااام هييييييييييييييييه خليتني اتذكر" الزي مزى وفات""الذي مضى وفات"


واه قلبي منكن يالملاقيف

----------


## الحياة

ذاكرتي وااايد ضعيفه...وايد انسى

حتى اني ناسيه شو قاللي على الكوشه

مع انه كملنا 5 شهور بس

الله يعين

----------


## FFF

ليت الشباب يعود يوما 

انا اقول لييت الملجه تعود يوما

----------


## [email protected]

الله يوفق كل المالجات والمعرسات واكيييييييييد ما ننسى العزابيات والملقوفات

يلا صفقووو معااااااااااااااااااااااااي..

للملقووووووووووووفات هههههههههههههههههههه<< منو قدكم^^

----------


## علوكه

انا اول مره كلمت زوجي العزيز في الدوام متصل فيني يسال اساله مكشوفه اونه عن القسم وانا انحرجت وايد
لانه كان مخبر اربيعتي انه يبا يخطبني ...............ذكرتيني بايام حلوه .................... الله يسامحج اخنقتني العبره .............باصصصصصيييييييييححححححححححححححح

----------


## عيو دبي ون

ههههههههههه .. أنا عقب ما طلع من البيت عقب الملجه .. شووووي أشوووف رقم غرييييييييييييييب .. بس مارديت .. 5 دقايق اخته متصله و تبارك و كل شي .. قالت: ليش ما رديتي ؟؟؟ قلتلها رقم غريب و ما عرفته .. قالتلي لحضه .. و عقب أسمع الصووووووووت غيييييييييييييييييييير ... طلع هووووو .. وسكرت في ويهه... ههههههههههههه .. البنت مؤدبه .. مب راعية هاااي السوالف ... هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## X_katom_X

> الله يوفق كل المالجات والمعرسات واكيييييييييد ما ننسى العزابيات والملقوفات
> 
> يلا صفقووو معااااااااااااااااااااااااي..
> 
> للملقووووووووووووفات هههههههههههههههههههه<< منو قدكم^^


الله ايوفقهن ان شاء الله

وعقبالناااااااااااااااااااااا نحن العزابيات والملقوفات تراهن واحد بس الملقوفات دفاشه بزياده


وتصفيق حار لجل عيوون المرزوووقيه>> اظني نست عمرها انها من بينا ^_^

دعواتكن لي بالتوفيق 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## [email protected]

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ما نسيييييييت ياراسج ^...^

بس أونييييييي عااااااااااد حركات^^

المهم وين المعرسات مايبينن^^؟

----------


## sweet_UAE

ياله يارب ايي دورنا قووولووو امين

----------


## الهلا

موضوع حلو والله ..

----------


## هز الرحيل

ههههههههههههههههه ذكريتيني في هاك اليوم هههههههههههههههههههههه


أخ أتصل وطبعا كنت مستحيه قال لي من معاي وقال اسمي وأسم ابوي وعقب قال معاج أسمه واسم قبيلته 


عاد انا اونه مستحيه بس يوم قال جي مت من الضحك وانا على التلفون قال شوفيج قفطت 

هو حس وضحك على عمره قال جني واحد وبغازل هههههههههههههه

----------


## [email protected]

أب أب أب..^^

----------


## [email protected]

أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأب

----------


## [email protected]

> أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأب

----------


## بسوووومه

انا كنت سايره النادي ثالث يوم الملجه وبعدين وانا في الدرب اتصل وسالني انتوين قلتله انا في الدرب ويه اختي سايره النادي قالي هذا رقمي ويوم بتطلعين سويلي كان دمه واااااااايد ثجيل في الملجه مو رومانسي ولين الحين بس احبه الله يحفظه

----------


## [email protected]

أب أب أب""

----------


## جرح البنفسج

أول مرة لما كلمته كانت ساعه12 أو 1 ماذكر 
يلسنا انكلم بعض لين ساعه 5 الفير 


انشالله عرسي بيكون شهر 11 

ادعولي



تحياتي 

جرح البنفسج

----------


## [email protected]

up up^^

----------


## [email protected]

وير آر يوووووووووووو؟^^

----------


## أحبـ M ـك

انا كنت اكلمه ع المسنجر وبعدني ما اطورت ولا كلمته ع التلفون وفجأه سكرت المسن ودقلي وتمينا نسولف من الساعه 1 لين الساعه 4 كان احلى يوم والله  :Smile:

----------


## ريم__العين

أأأأأأأاه يا مرزوووووقيه ذكرتييييني بالايام الحلوه .....

بس مابخبرج بترياج لين ما تعرسين وتخبرينا شو سويتي ^__^

----------


## X_katom_X

UPPPPPPPP


فووق فووق

^_^

----------


## السكوت ارح

ههههههههههههههههههههههه والله سوالف يلا عقبالي اعرس واقولكم شو صار معاي
الله كريم

----------


## أحبـ M ـك

> ههههههههههههههههههههههه والله سوالف يلا عقبالي اعرس واقولكم شو صار معاي
> الله كريم


آمين  :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> أأأأأأأاه يا مرزوووووقيه ذكرتييييني بالايام الحلوه .....
> 
> بس مابخبرج بترياج لين ما تعرسين وتخبرينا شو سويتي ^__^


إيييييييييييه ريموووووووووو يالدبة.. شو أيام حلوة ومادري شو؟؟!!! :EEK!: 

ليييييييج يالذكية ليكووووووون معرسة !!!!؟ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

صدج والله أرمس جد؟؟

وأنا ما عليج.. على هوااااااج امررره.. اول ما يخلص ذاك اليوووم ع طول بدش وبخبركم << بل ما مصدقة خهههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ريم__العين

> ليييييييج يالذكية ليكووووووون معرسة !!!!؟ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


 :12 (68): 

ليش حبيبتي شو ناقصني انا هااااا؟!؟! والا شايفتيني عانس وعيوووز مجسحه محد يباني؟!! :12 (13): 

عناااااااااادن فيج مابخبرج عن الاكشنات اللي صارت :12 (69):

----------


## ريم__العين

*عب عب هع*

----------


## FDeeTNee

صح مب متعوده اشارك
بس عيبني الموضوع

نحن بدينا بالمسجات
يمكن يومين
و اول يوم 
مسجات للفجر
ورا بعض


اما اول مكالمه
ماتصدقون
ماسكرنا ما ادري كم ساعه
اللي اذكره ان رصيدي 100
وخلص
بعد ماخلص رصيده
اللي ما أعرف كم كان

يعني مب للفجر
قولوا لصبح

وتمينا على هالحال بالايام

واخر الايام كرهت رمست الموبايل
لان اكيد الطبيعه احلى

لووووووول


(( نصيحه قبل الملجه))

خففوا من اتصالاتكم
عشان تستانسون اكثر بعد العرس
احلى شي تعرسين
وانتي بعدج تستحين
مب متعوده على الريل


أكيد تجربه شخصيه

----------


## [email protected]

> ليش حبيبتي شو ناقصني انا هااااا؟!؟! والا شايفتيني عانس وعيوووز مجسحه محد يباني؟!!
> 
> عناااااااااادن فيج مابخبرج عن الاكشنات اللي صارت


بسم الله لا والله مب قصدي :Smile: 

بس ما كنت أعــــرف..!!!

ولله يرزقج ويعطيج كل شي فبالج؟ ولا مجسحة ولا عيوز ع قولتج خخخخخخخخ

والله كريم :Smile:

----------


## s n f o r a

::::



ترقبوا الموضوع الجمالي القادم.. مخصص للمالجات أكثر شي والمعرسات وحتى للبنوتات^^ 


يلا عاد أبا أشــــــوووف شو هالموضوع خخخخخ متحرقصه

----------


## أم حمد 1

اب اب اب 


حركاااااااااااات

----------


## [email protected]

> ::::
> 
> 
> 
> ترقبوا الموضوع الجمالي القادم.. مخصص للمالجات أكثر شي والمعرسات وحتى للبنوتات^^ 
> 
> 
> يلا عاد أبا أشــــــوووف شو هالموضوع خخخخخ متحرقصه



خخخخخخخخ وابوويه عالفظوووووووووووللآ كركركر..

خلاص ولايهمج بحطه عما قريب^^

----------


## ريم__العين

مرزوووووووووووقيه حبيبتي والله .......... ماتهونين عليه خلاص قررت اعترفلج بكل شي ..... 


اول يوم دقلي فيه بعلي العزيز ...















بعده ما اتصل ...... لانه اصلا ماشرف للحين ........

قصيت عليج لاني اعرف انج فضوليه  :12 (55):

----------


## المنقوشة

ألو 
ألو منو 

أنا ريلج

هلا 

أهلين 
مبروك عليج أنا _وايد كان شايف نفسه_

الله يبارك فيك

وبعدين قلت له أنا برقد 
تصبحين ع خير 
وإنت من أهل الخيييييير

----------


## سلواه

موضوع حلوو (ملقوفه)

يوم بصير نصيب بخبرك خخخخخ


برفع لج الموضوع :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> مرزوووووووووووقيه حبيبتي والله .......... ماتهونين عليه خلاص قررت اعترفلج بكل شي ..... 
> 
> 
> اول يوم دقلي فيه بعلي العزيز ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههه شكلج اكتشفتي اني فظولية.. من موضوه دهمانيو صح ^.*

عالعمووم كنت حاسة ويييييييو ^^

والله يرزقج إن شاء الله عمو^^

----------


## [email protected]

> ألو 
> ألو منو 
> 
> أنا ريلج
> 
> هلا 
> 
> أهلين 
> مبروك عليج أنا _وايد كان شايف نفسه_
> ...


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ بل أسرع مكالمة محلية في موسوعة جينس ^^
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ << أمزح..!!

لا والله صدج.. معقوولة ماطولتوو^^

غريبة؟ بالعادة اللي اسمعه.. دوم الي توهم مالجين ما يصدقووون خخخخخخخخخ وخاصة الرياييل ^^

عالعمووم موفقة حبيبتي..

----------


## عفـاري

وااااااااو شو هالموضوع الطرررررررررررررررررر
غربلااات عدوج يالمرزوقيه من متى وانا فاجه حلجي واقرا الموضوع وهاده كتبي ورايه امتحانات هاع سويت طاااف 


الموووووهيم 
انااااااااااا لين احين ماملجت عقب كمن شهر بيي اخبرج عني انا وبعلي العزيز اذا حصلت الموضوع هااااااع 


شكريااااا ع الموضوع

----------


## [email protected]

> وااااااااو شو هالموضوع الطرررررررررررررررررر
> غربلااات عدوج يالمرزوقيه من متى وانا فاجه حلجي واقرا الموضوع وهاده كتبي ورايه امتحانات هاع سويت طاااف 
> 
> 
> الموووووهيم 
> انااااااااااا لين احين ماملجت عقب كمن شهر بيي اخبرج عني انا وبعلي العزيز اذا حصلت الموضوع هااااااع 
> 
> 
> شكريااااا ع الموضوع


فديييييييييييتج والله أحسج وايد اتحمستي يوم قريتي الموضوع ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

واوكيييج ولا يهمج بنترياج اتغردين ويانا في الموضوع وتكتبين لنا شو استوا..!!

شكله شي مني مناك صح صح ^.*؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه<< رزة..!!

عالعموووووووووم الله يوفقج يا عفاريووو ^^ ويرزقج بواحد شراتج فنتك^^

تيك كيــر :Smile:

----------


## عفـاري

شكله شي مني مناك صح صح ^.*؟؟

شو قصدج.؟؟ هعهع


والله يرزقج ويرزق شلة الملقوفات هع

----------


## Q.montymayor

ويدي ؟؟؟!!! والله سالفج عجيبه وتضحك ,بس انتي مب أخس عني ..هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## [email protected]

> شكله شي مني مناك صح صح ^.*؟؟
> 
> شو قصدج.؟؟ هعهع
> 
> 
> والله يرزقج ويرزق شلة الملقوفات هع



خخخخخخ ..لا بس قصدت يمكن شي..

تراج تقولين.. بعد كمن شهر بيي بخبركم لوووووووووووول..

سوري عالتطفل..^^

تقبلي سلا@ــي...

----------


## عفـاري

خخخخخ لاعادي تراني الا شراتج مطفله هاع 

هي فديتج شي مني مناك عقب كمن شهر بس ادعي اني افتك من هالمدرسه خخخخخخ

----------


## نــوااااره

أحم أحم انا ييت

بعلي من النوع إللي يستحي يعني ماأتصل لين خذ أذن من أخوي العود

وكان صباح العيد ...... بعد مب هو إللي متصل .. قال حق أخته 

باركلي بالعيد وقال كلمتين وبند........

ولين ألحين أذكره بها الموقف..

----------


## ::+فديتك اناا+::

انا ما كلمته طووووووول الملجه

لاني ما عندي الجرأة اسوي هالشي

وعقب العرس قال ليش ما اتصلتي وجيه قلت له استحي

قال هيه جيه ابا الرد 

تدرون شو الاحلى انج ما ترمسين ريلج لبعد العرس

احلى شي صراااااااااااحه

وتسلمين الغلا على الموضووووع

----------


## روح فيصل

هههههههههههه اصراحه حلو الموضوع انا اول مكالما كان يشكيلي همه وبعدين بدا بل حب والغرام وان بس الحين حس بذاته

----------


## ريم__العين

> هههههههههههههه شكلج اكتشفتي اني فظولية.. من موضوه دهمانيو صح ^.*
> 
> 
> عالعمووم كنت حاسة ويييييييو ^^ 
> 
> والله يرزقج إن شاء الله عمو^^


 
صح فديتج ..... امممممممممممممممممم ...... بماااا انج فضوووووووووليه اكيييييد بيذبحج الفضووول اكثر لو قلتلج اني عرفت سر دهمانيوووه  :12 (13):  


ملاحظة : 



> اكتشفتي اني فظولية.. من موضوه دهمانيو صح ^.*




مدقق لغوي رقم 3 هع .. ماشي فايده لازم انسفرج :12 (74):

----------


## [email protected]

> صح فديتج ..... امممممممممممممممممم ...... بماااا انج فضوووووووووليه اكيييييد بيذبحج الفضووول اكثر لو قلتلج اني عرفت سر دهمانيوووه  
> 
> 
> ملاحظة : 
> 
> 
> مدقق لغوي رقم 3 هع .. ماشي فايده لازم انسفرج


هههههههههههههههههههه يا راااااااااااااسج.!!!

شو هالمدقق اللغوي.. يكفي حزن وغايوو هههههههههههههه

أصلن والله من كثر ما اسوي Typing بسرعة اكل حرووف.. ماتجوفين اغلب ردوري تعديل وتعديل هههههههه كله بسبة هالشي ^.*

----------


## ريم__العين

ههههههههههههههههه ... كلنا ناكل الحروف بس انتي تاكليهن بشكل مب طبيعي ..... قلنا نبا نمتن بس مب لدرجة اكل الحروف  :12 (80): 

اما كلمة المجلة هاي عجيييييييييييييييبه استانست عليها هع

----------


## روح أبوظبي

أنا توني مالجة 
استحي لوووووووووول
بس أول ماملجنا خذ رقمي من أهله واتصل تم قلبي يدق هههههه ويوم رديت عليه قالي مبروك عليج (......) حط اسمه ونا تميت صاخة مستحية عاد يااااااااااااي احساس حلووووووووووو

----------


## Hno0odah

اول يوم الملجه من الصبح يرمسني لأن بالاساس انا كنت ارمسه في فتره الخطوبه 
بس اول يوم رمسته في فترة الخطوبه كنت جديه وايد وما احاول اضحك وارد على اللي يقوله وبس 
بعدين اطورت العزبه صرت شوي شوي اسولف 
وبعدين قمت انا ابربر على قولتكم وهو يسمعني 
والحين انا وهو نرمس يعني شوي الدور عنده وشوي الدور عندي وهيك يعني 

حتى لليوم يقولي انا كنت خايف انج اتكونين وايد جديه من لهجة كلامج اول مره رمستج فيها بس طلعتي شيء ثاني 

فديت روحه وربي يخليه لي انشاء الله ادعولي بنات ان الله يوفقني معاه

----------


## يحلفـولــي

<<<<<<<<<<< تـــجمع ملاقيفــــــووو ......






خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ



اما ام المسنجر هذي خطبه الكترونيه خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## [email protected]

أب أب أب^^

----------


## مسك دبي

اب اب اب خخخخخخخ

----------


## [email protected]

up up up ^^

----------


## سيدة الأساطير

فديته أول اتصال كان بعد ما طلعنا من المحكمه وتم يفرض علي أوامره ويطلب مني أستقيل لأنه معاااي في الدوام وكان مديري :-( يعني دخلنا القفص وبدينا نصدر أوامر خخخخ فديته والله عسل على قلبي

----------


## ريم__العين

^^up up up

----------


## بنوته كفالي

الله يجمعني بللي في بالي .. يارب يتم كل شي ع خير و بأسرع وقت  :Smile: 

قولو امين

----------


## Miss_Emy

بقولكم سالفتي بس لحد يسوي مثلي بيطفر الريل 

اليوم الثاني من الملجة اتصل الصبح 

دق مرة ومرتين وثلاث وانا كنت اتسبح
طلعت من الحمام سمعته يرن شليت وبالعادة انا عادي ارد على الارقام الغريبة سبحان الله يمكن حد اعرفه  :Smile: 

قلت: الو السلام عليكم
قال: وعليكم السلام 
قال :اشحالج؟؟ وهو قافط 
قلت : اااااا و على طول اغلقت التلفون 

اتصل مرة ثانية ما رديت ........... طبعا اعرف انه اهو بس استحي 

طرش لي مسج كتب فيه ردي انا فلان الفلاني ريلج 

واتصل مرة ثانية انا من الخوف والمستحى اغلقت الموبايل 

اتصل على رقم امي و سلم عليها وطلبني ... 

عااد من الصبح .........كنت احس انه امتحان الفاينل 

رديت قلت هلا ... قالي هلا فيج .اشحالج ليش مارديتي علي .... تميت ساكته 
قالي المهم اشحالج ..قلت بخير الحمدلله .... قال الحمدلله سمعت صوتج ...عاد انا استحت وعلى طول بندت عنه...
تم يدق وانا اعطي مشغول  :Smile: 

دق على اخوي الصغير ...سمعت اخوي يناديني عرفت انه متصل فيه ...قفلت باب حجرتي واسوي روحي راقدة

اخوي قال له انها نايمة ما ترد ...جان يقوله توني كلمتها كيف راقدة



المسكين تم اسبوع يحاول ويتصل وانا اتهرب .... الريال شك اني مجبورة او شيء علم اهله علي

واهله علمو اهلي ...

وعقب الكل هزبني  :Frown:

----------


## [email protected]

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أب أب أب^^

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

عجييييييبه المواقف والله ان بعضها تهلك من القفطه

----------


## [email protected]

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بانتظار الباجيات^^

----------


## احتاجك..

اول مرة اتصل على تيلفون امايا ثاني يوم الملجة

وكنت وايد مستحية خاصة ان خواني الكبار كانو يالسين

المهم اللي صار اني

























































ما رضيت ارد عليه او اكلمه
وامايا تفشلت لانه اتصل على تيلقونها(ما كان عنده رقمي)

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## X_katom_X

انا بعد ما ابغي ارمسه لو ملجت جذه ابغي اكتشفه عقب العرس

اعرف كل شئ عنه عقب العرس

مب اتقولن كيف وشقايل ولازم اتعرفين شو يحب وشو ما يحب

بس ما اعرف حلوه عادات الاوليين

والله كريم


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه احلى موضوع لج يا المرزوقيه 

ددوم ايلس اقرا المواضيع والردود


^____________^

----------


## بنت القمر.

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## [email protected]

up up^^

----------


## [email protected]

أب أب أب ^^

----------


## الصهبا

ايام الملجة حلووووة والحين بعد الحمدالله ..
اذكر بعد ما خلصت الحفلة اتصلت اخته اتكلمني وتبارك لي وقالت ريلج يبا يكلمج ..رديت لااااااا ماابا استحي وتمت 
تقنعني لين ما كلمته وكلمني وباركلي وسال عن احوالي وانا سااااكته ومستحيه يادوووب يطلع حسي هي وبعدين سكر..
ومن باجر بدت الاتصالات الي ما تخلص وانتم سهرانين لين الفير

----------


## قلب سعيد

> بقولكم سالفتي بس لحد يسوي مثلي بيطفر الريل 
> 
> اليوم الثاني من الملجة اتصل الصبح 
> 
> دق مرة ومرتين وثلاث وانا كنت اتسبح
> طلعت من الحمام سمعته يرن شليت وبالعادة انا عادي ارد على الارقام الغريبة سبحان الله يمكن حد اعرفه 
> 
> قلت: الو السلام عليكم
> قال: وعليكم السلام 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دواج يوم هزبووووووووووج عيل هاي سواه تسوينها بريلج

بسويها ان شاء الله لو الله كتب لي بعد شهر هههههه

بجلع عينه من البدايه هع

----------


## *عواش*

وحده من ملقوفات خخخخ

----------


## عشان الحب

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآىه والله تعبت أووووووووووف...من الصفحه الاولى ..لللليييييين 53 تعبت..<<<حد جابرنج..

الموضوع حلووووو يستاهل...<<<براااافوووووو مرزوقيه أحبج حدددددي


والله سوالفكن أضحك هههههههههه
الحين ارتحت بعد مارديت بروح ارقد<<<أسمحولها مواصله الحين الساعه الثامنه والنصف صباحا"


الله يوفقن يارب ويرزق كل وحده ريل حلو وسيم معضل طيب كريم <<<ع كيفي هو
سييييييييييييي يااااااااااااا

----------


## قلب سعيد

اب 

اب

اب


فديت صووووووووووووووووته فديته شفته عشقته هويته 

ليت يدري ليته غلاه شكبر قدره >>>>>>>> خخخخخخخخخخخخ وين تبين !شو يخصه بالسالفه

يالله 

فوق

----------


## قلب سعيد

اوف لاتنزلونه تحت

رفعو الموضوع 

رفع الله كشكتكم الغبرا خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## المبرقـعـه

قعدت ادووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور بالتيلفون.. هههه

----------


## ~ العــاش~

هههههههههه من ركبت البطاقه في التلفون دق 

سويت اكبر طااااااااااف ما كنت اروم ارد عليه ما اعرف ليش 

تم يطرش مسجات وانا ارد عليه اخر شي دق كسر خاطري رديت عليه هههه

----------


## Miss Cat

ملقوفة رقم مليارين طعش  :Big Grin:

----------


## نود الشمال

ههههههههههه موضوعج حلو الغاليه 

ممممم بصراحه طول ماهو عندي مارمست وكل شوي يقولي رفعي راسج رقبتج بتعروج وانا طول هب طايعه ارمس في الليل اتصلبي بس سالته شحالك شخبارك وهو يرمس هههههههههههههههههه عقب فجاءه تخيلوا شو قتله ؟؟ هههههههههههههههه قولي نكته خخخخخخخخ اسميه نقع من الضحك يقولي ساكته من حفلة الملجه وانا اترياج ترمسين واحين تبين نكته خخخخخخخخ

----------


## سلامــــة

سررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


لوووووول

----------


## سلواه

اب اب

----------


## الأسيرة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربي يعطيكن العافيه على هالسوالف 


يالله كملن

----------


## [email protected]

اللي بعدوووووووووووووووووو :Smile:

----------


## حروف ومعاني

هلا مرزوقيه 

ماشاء الله عليج اسلوبج حلو وجذّاب ,, تراني مب من الحريم اللي اتنهدهن لان السعاده نحن اللي نخلقها (( لازم اتفلسف شويه ههههه )) وان شاء الله كل ايامنا سعاده وهنا اللهم آمين 

انزين أول مكالمه تعرفين الريال اول شي يحلي صوته ويخليه جذّاب علشان يسهل مهمته ,, اول شي تميت ساكته لين شك الريال اني موجوده على الخط وياه وبعدين سكرت في ويهه مسكين ماعرفت شو أقول ورد اتصل مره ثانيه وتم هو يتكلم ويسأل وانا اجاوب يعني باسلوبه ظهر الرمسه غصب وبس انتهت السالفه  :12 (43):

----------


## مس باتشي

بصراحه انا عن نفسي يقولكم أول ما ملجنا طبعا الحبيت بات فبيتنا يعني انا هو من الاهل ولد خال امي المهم كااان يسولف وانا كله صايره مستمعه جيده يعني ما اتكلم كله أقول هي صح وبعدين أنزين من هالكلام ههههههههه لاني كنت مستحيه حددددي وخاااايفه نفس الوقت

----------


## X_katom_X

Next


على قولة مسلسل الفريج


^____^

----------


## عاشقة شقى

بخبركم عقب 20 يوم ههههههههه 


والموضووووع رهيييييب ^_*

----------


## ×أم نواري×

امم .. انا دقلي عقب الملجة بيوم و قالي انا مساافر ( عنده دورة ) و ما عرفت ارمس .. لين المطاار و سكر .. و هوو في الطياارة استوا عيدميلاده .. جان اطرشله مسج كل عام و انته بخير .. لول 
.. نزلوواا تراانزيت لندن .. جان يتصلبي من هنااك طاااااير من الفرحة و عااد مااسكر ليين قالواا يالله بتطير الطيارة .. 

ايااااااااااااام حلووة والله

----------


## نشيطة

عاد انا بخبركم سالفتي 


اتصلبي عقب الحفله الساعه 1  :12 (43): 

شفت رقمين وشفت مسج واصلني من اربيعتي كاتبه ردي علي انا مهوي وهذا رقمي اليديد 
فقلت فخاطري مسكينه مهوي داقتلي خلني ادقلها ... فدقيت وكنت محتاره اي واحد رقمها فقلت خلني ادق واشوف 
ودقيت بس ماطلعت مهوي طلع واحد  :12 (78):  جان يقول سلام عليكم قلت عليكم السلام 
قال شخبارج وذكر اسمي قلت واحد ويعرف اسمي بعد اهني انا انصدمت جان اعصب وسالته انته امنو  :12 (89): 
جان يقول (اسمي) شوبلاج انا (فلان) وهو مستغرب يعني مسرع مانسيته توه ظاهر من عدنا خخخخخخخ منصدم مسكين .. اهني انا استوعبت الموضووووع فريت التيلفون على خالتيه وانا فاطسه من الظحك خخخخخخخخخ  :12 (64): 
. 
. 

.

.

.

.


.

طلع ريل خالتي بدال مايعطيه رقم خالتيه اللي هيه العروس عطاه رقمي لانه اسمي شرات اسمها  :Big Grin: 
وهو مخزن اسامينا في الموبايل بنفس الاسم ههههههههههههه بس المهم اني عشت الشعوووووووووووووور خخخخخخ 
وانظم لفريق الملقوووووفات للاسف خخخخخخخخخخخخ 
 :13 (51):

----------


## [email protected]

> عاد انا بخبركم سالفتي 
> 
> 
> اتصلبي عقب الحفله الساعه 1 
> 
> شفت رقمين وشفت مسج واصلني من اربيعتي كاتبه ردي علي انا مهوي وهذا رقمي اليديد 
> فقلت فخاطري مسكينه مهوي داقتلي خلني ادقلها ... فدقيت وكنت محتاره اي واحد رقمها فقلت خلني ادق واشوف 
> ودقيت بس ماطلعت مهوي طلع واحد  جان يقول سلام عليكم قلت عليكم السلام 
> قال شخبارج وذكر اسمي قلت واحد ويعرف اسمي بعد اهني انا انصدمت جان اعصب وسالته انته امنو 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااي..

حلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوة..

وع قولتج أهم شي عشتي الشعور خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

بس والله حلوة  :Smile:

----------


## حووور بوظبي

موضوعج حلو الغلا...بس المشكلة اني من الــــــــــــــمـــــــــــــــــلاقـــــــــــــ ـــــيف...الله يرزقنا يميع ان شاء الله

----------


## نشيطة

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااي..
> 
> حلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوة..
> 
> وع قولتج أهم شي عشتي الشعور خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> بس والله حلوة


انتي الاحلى  :13 (56): 
اتصدقين ساعات احس بالندم تدرين ليش لاني لو كنت مكمله الدور احسن خخخخخخخخ وثاني يوم كنت بخبر خالتيه هههههههه 

 :12 (79):

----------


## ×أم نواري×

> انتي الاحلى 
> اتصدقين ساعات احس بالندم تدرين ليش لاني لو كنت مكمله الدور احسن خخخخخخخخ وثاني يوم كنت بخبر خالتيه هههههههه



ههههههههههههه .. خلاص رااحت عليج ..

----------


## عروس حلوه

شعوووووووووور غريب محد ما يحس فيه الا اللي يعيش الموقف نفسه 
كان مهذب و بس بعد ما اقدر اقولكم كل شي ^_^ استحي *_^

----------


## [email protected]

أب أب أب  :Smile:

----------


## ريمانــ...

*هالموضوعــ حلو بعد .... الله يرزقناااااا

الله يعطيج العافية*

----------


## عمري زايد

طبعا اول مكالمه كانت اني قلت الو بس وعقباها هو تكلم وانا اتصرط خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

كمـــــــــــــــــــــلوا
Next

----------


## نبض أحمد

احم احم نبووض وصلت ..

<<< وخير انشاءالله !  :12 (70): 
خخخخخخخخخ 

انزين بخبركن عني ..

انا يوم كنت وياه
قعدنا وااايد ويا بعض .. وسولفنا شوي ..
وطبعا كنت مستحيه وجيه ..
وعقب سرت البيت .. وانا فالسياره الحبيب اتصل ..
وانا قاعده ورا وكلهن فوووقي ..  :12 (76):  
خواتي وخالاتي وجيه .. وحشره ويولا فالسياره ويرمسون عن الملجه وما اعرف شو ..
وانا وياهن ازاااعق واظحك ..  :12 (80): 
واول ما اتصل قلت لهن اسكتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوا اتصل ..
 :13 (36): 


وطبعا عدلت الصوت ..
انا روحي ذبت خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

اونه انا بكل رقه ونعومه .. الــ ــ ووو  :13 (41): 

والا اسمع خالاتي كلهن يظحكون .. اونه شو هالدلع بعد ..
توج طاااره البقعه 
 :12 (37): 

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

عاد اهنيه انا قفطت ..

وهو ساكت بس من سمعهن ماااات من الظحك ..
وقالي فديييييت اللي طااره البقعه ..

جان بطني يعورني ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

وبس الباجي مشفّر .. لووول ..

----------


## زخرفة

والله ذكرتينا بالأيام الحلوه
كان يتصل بي ويوم ما رديت طرشلي مسج إنه هو استحيت أرد عليه وتميت أتواصل وياه بالمسجات ثلاث أيام لين دقلي من رقم ثاني وجان أرد وتفاجأت قتله شوي وبرد اتصلبك وتم قلبي ادق وما اتصلت وعقب هزبني بالمسج وجان أكلمه

----------


## كول بيبي

هههههههههه


حليلكم ذكريات حلوه ^^

----------


## الأسيرة

اب اب اب اب

----------


## [email protected]

أب أب أب أب  :Smile:

----------


## نبض الاسلام

*الله يجمعني بللي في بالي .. يارب يتم كل شي ع خير  

قولوا آمـــــــــــــــــــــــين

^_^*

----------


## حبگ سبانيے

> *الله يجمعني بللي في بالي .. يارب يتم كل شي ع خير  
> 
> قولوا آمـــــــــــــــــــــــين
> 
> ^_^*


أمين 

^_____^

ويرزق كل عزوبيه باذن الباري

----------


## [email protected]

أب أب أب..

^
^

^

والبنت اللي فووووووووووق..

نباااج بعد 12 يوم اتيين تكتبين شو استوا اوكيج؟ 

خخخخخخخخخخخخ

جاو  :Smile:

----------


## غاية الضوء

اب 

..

اب 

..

----------


## حبگ سبانيے

لا خلاص 

اتقللت المده




> تخبــــــــــرنا كيف كان شعوووورها أول ما دقلها بعلها العزيــــــــــز..
> 
> يعني يوم خلصت حفلة الملجة وجي..
> 
> كيف كان شعووورهااااااا أول ما دقلها.. وشو سوت ههههههههههههههههههههه<< بتطلع الفظايح الحينه هع


ماعتقد عندي احساس

بس بحاول اتحسس خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

وان شاء الله اشوفج يايه تكتبين شعورج بس...!

:

:

:
>> هذا ويهي لو كتبت هههههه كيفي مواطنه !

بترياج لين تعرسين وخلاف بنكتب سوا > ِشفتي غلاج شو يسوي !

فووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## !! بدوية !!

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله سوالفكم حلوة  :Smile: 
عني في الملجة كنت مستحية موووت وماروم اطالع في ويهه كأن خرايط رمل مربوطة في جفوني ماروم ارفعها موووول  :Smile: 
وكنت كأني محمومة من المستحا .... وكان وقت التصوير يرص على صبعي الصغير قوووو مادري ليش ... وعقب الملجة اتصل على موبايل اختي وطلبني ويوم رديت سألني عورج صبعج ؟؟!!! انا هنيه دوريني ... قلت له هيييييييه !!! قال عشان تطالعيني !!!!!!!
وسألني كنتي محمومة؟ .... قلت له لاا بس مستحيه ......
عاد وتم يرمس لين الفجر ..!!!.. 
مممممممممممممممممممممممممممم وبس !!! وعلى فكرة ماكنت اقدر اطالعه لين عقب العرس بفترة بعد  :Smile: 

والله يعطي الملاقيف الحلوات ازواج يعينونهم على الطاعة يارب  :Smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> لا خلاص 
> 
> اتقللت المده
> 
> 
> 
> ماعتقد عندي احساس
> 
> بس بحاول اتحسس خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> ...


هههههههههههههههه لا لا لا .. اذا تبيني إكتب ( إن شاء الله ) 

.. لازم إنتي تكتبين؟ مايخصني..

وحدة بوووووووووووحدة.. عيا شلون عيل<< ع قولتج خخخخخخخخخ

وهالله هالله ع زيارينج خخخخخخخخ ^.*

جاو  :Smile:

----------


## شيخة العربان

بصراحه اول مره كلمني فيها بعد الحفله اتصل بالليل الساعه 2
تم يتكلم ويتكلم (وانا كلي آذان صاغيه) ولا كلمه بس هيه و اممم والخ....... خخخخخخخخخ
حسيت اني رفعت ضغطه من السكوت خخخخخخخخخخ

بس يحليله هو قدر موقفي وعارف اني مستحيه ...

وبس ..

----------


## x REEM x

*سوالفكم حلوهــ ،،،،،*

----------


## um a7mad1

والله اتضحك سوالفكم
عااد انا اول مره كانت لماكنا مخطوبين خلاص و قريب الملجه اخته كانت ترمسني و هو فجاة شل منها التلفون و قالي الو عاااااااااااااد اول ما قاللي الوووو
اقووولج فرييييييت التلفووووون فصووووووووووب وانا فصووووب تم ناقع من الضحك علي اوني استيحي مرررررره وحالتي حاله والحين ويهي لوووح اضارب معاه مررااا واحد من الشباب والله وين المستحى والرقه ذيك الايام والدفاشه احييين

----------


## * أم أحمد

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شو ها السوالف

----------


## نسايم_بوظبي

up up

----------


## سر حبي

الصراحه الموضوع واايد حلو 

وطبعا انا وحده من الملاقيف 

مااعرف ليش احب اقرى هالمواضيع الي تلفت الانتباههههههههههههه 

ربي يهنيكم ان شاء الله

----------


## domy.7zena

لووووووووووووول فديتني ملقوفه هههههههههههه up up up

----------


## Đl3 ẫlЯσ7

لوووووووول بعد انا ملقووووفه ^.^

up

up

up

----------


## [email protected]

أب أب ...

----------


## رقوووي..

الله يجمعني بللي في بالي .. يارب يتم كل شي ع خير و بأسرع وقت 

قولوا امين

----------


## W.I.T.C.H

انا كنت جريئه مخترشه لاني كنت ياهله كان عمريه 15 خبله عقب عرفناه المستحه يوم تجابلنا فبيت الزوجه خخخخخخخخخ وبعدين كنت ما رمسه واايد ممنوع فيها قطع رقاب

----------


## mmks75

:Sob7an:

----------


## رقوووي..

الله يجمعني مع الي ف بالي عاجل غير آجل ويتمم امورنا ع خير يا رب ...

ادعولي ..

وبعدين بخبركم كل شي من طأ طأ لين السلام عليكم ..

----------


## ام دودي

وحلييله مادق الا عقب ماطرشتله مسج كتبت ... السلااام علييك ...اخوويه رقمك للبيع.... وهو يتصل وانا ماارد مايعرف اني انا اللي مطرشه وحليله بعده مايعرف رقمي وارد اطرشله نفس المسج وهو يتصل اخر شي حولت التلفوون على امي وهو اتصل ... وجااااااان اترد امي عليه وهو يقولها انتي مطرشتلي مسج ...وعلى طوول جان اتقوول امي... فلان... ماشاء الله عليها كيف عرفته!!! وجان يعرف ريلي ان هااي حرمته المصوون اللي مسويه كل هالحركاات وقال حق امي عطيني فلانه وامي اتزاجر عليه اونه تعالي ريلج يبااج وانا اقوولها انتي كيف اتشجعيني عالفسااد ..اونه عااد والله من الداخل متحرقصه ابا اتكلم بس وحليلي استحي... فريت التلفوون على اختي ... اللي هي حرمة اخووه... جان اتقووله اختي اونه حرمتك تستحي اتقوول لاتتصل ماتبا اتكلمك... جان يعطوني اتلفوون وعقب نص ساعه وحليله خااس عالخط قلت الوووو... مب اي ألووو مادري يمكن ماسمعها بعد من كثر ماكنت زاايغة وسكرت عنه تقريبا الساعه 2 الفير من الساعه 8 ليييييييييين 2 وحليله هو اللي يتكلم وانا اللي تمييت اسمعه لييين 10 وعقب انا اللي تمييت ارمس ومنو يرووم يسكتني يوووم ارمس زين مني سكرررت .....

وتووووووته توووووووته خلصت الحتووووووته

----------


## عواشي11

اول مرة دق لي بعد الملجة في اليوم الثاني على العشاء لانه من النوع اللي يستحي وانا طبعا وكان اصلا رقمه عندي أخذته من أخته وهو اخذ رقمي من أخته وكان يقولي ليش ما عطيتيني رقمج وليش عطيتي اختي اول من البداية غيور من خواته للحين  :44 (20):  :12 (61): وطولنا بالتلفون تقريبا ساعة واكثر والتعليقات طبعا من الاهل :12 (61):  :12 (61):  :13 (21):  :44 (26): ...... فديت ريلي والله والله يخليه حقي ولبنته ويرزقنا بالذرية الصالحة  :MashaAllah:  :AlhamduleAllah: ................

----------


## أم حمـد .

اول ما ملجنـا وعقب ماطلع بس طرش لي مسج .. يعني سولفنا بالمسجات
بس ثاني يوم الصبح كانت عمتي مسوتلي مقلب فانا اتصلت ابا اعرف منو هاي ..  :Big Grin: 
وبس عقب هو كلمني .. عن احساسي لحظتها كنت قافطة .. 
حتى انه يقولي ها حليتي .. اوانا اقول ف خاطري شو يخرف هالانسان .. 
آخر شي كان قصده حليتي ربعج في الدوام لانج ملجتي  :Big Grin: 
لاني كنت ماخذتلهم سلة حلاوة من شوكولا > مب مصدقة ملجت خخخخخخخ 
وبس .. ^^ عقب موت فهمت هو شو يقصد .. تحريته يقصد حليتي الواجب يعني :P

----------


## شموخ_85

> وبس .. ^^ عقب موت فهمت هو شو يقصد .. تحريته يقصد حليتي الواجب يعني :P


ههههههههههههه متلبكة من الخاطر
الله يسعدكم يمييع

شمووخ

----------


## ضحكة_بكا

يا ويلي على هاليووم 
ليته يرد
سولفنا ليين الصبح .. و أنا اوني عاد كل شوي اساله ما بترقد 
طبعا يقول لا وين ايني االرقاد
و الحيين مالت علي <<< عشر دقايق حدنااا 
لووول بس و لله فدييته لو اسولف وياه يوم كامل ما امل
أحب اهذرب لووول

----------


## سوسو الانيقة

فديت خشمة اول مكالمه كانت بعد ما ملج علينا المليج وقبل ما يدخل يشوفني 
قالي مروك عليج انا ومبروك عليا انتي يالله جهزي عمرج واصابعج ياي البسج الخاتم واعض اصابعج 
وانا ساكته اونه مستحية الحرمة

----------


## السوناتا

متابعه 

من الملاقيف طبعا 

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## يفداك قلبي

يارب تمم خطوبتي ع خير .. وفرح قلبي .. 

 :Frown:

----------


## نشيطة

اب اب

----------


## أسامي88

هيهاااااااااااااااااااااااء

متى اييي هاليووم يا نااااااااااااس يااااااااااااعلم 

21 سنه من العنوووووووووووسه 
خست في بيت ابوي 
هههههههههههه

----------


## شيخـــــه ..!

البؤبـؤ مـالي صـار قلـب >> تـأثرت وايـد هع 

اللـه يـرزق الملقـوفات بالزوج الصـالح و يوفـق المعرسـات يــاربي ,,

----------


## برقع وردي

ماشاء الله الموضوع داش ع السنه الثانيه له 
وبعدها مرزوقيه وعفاري وسلامه وغيرهم وغيرهم للحين ماخبرونا شو سوووا 
يله نترياكم ونتريا الباجيات _________^
فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووق

----------


## roqaya99

الصراحه أول ما قالولي فلان بن فلان تقدم لج يخطبج
على طول طلبت رقمه واتصلت فيه
فقير زاغت عليه الدنيا
ألو السلام عليكم
وعليكم السلام
فلان شخبارك معاك فلانه
طبعا انصدم تم ساكت
بعدين قال :أهلين من وين تتصلين
من البيت
أهلج يدرون
بعد ما أسكر عنك بيدرون
حليله تم ساكت ما عرف شو يقول
المهم قلت له
انت تقدمت لي وانا ما عرف عنك شيء فكيف تبغيني أوافق عليك دون ما اعرفك ولا تعرفني
المهم تفاهمنا على اشياء وايد بشكل جدي طبعا بدون خجل أوقلة أدب

----------


## YOYO_UAE

اب اب =)

ربي ييسري أمري وأعرس بس عاد ملييت لوول من العصر وانا اقرا 62 صفحه لوول

----------


## خطيرة الملامح

للرفع

----------


## a7b dm3ty

انا ريلي دقلي ثاني يوم من الملجه

و موبايلي كان فالغرفه و يوم سرت اجيك عليه .. الا الحبيب داق 3 مرات >> حليله والله

طبعا ما عرفت انه هو لاني ماعرف رقمه >> عادي من الحيا ما سألت عن رقمه

بس ريلي شك ان الرقم غلط .. لانه ما طلب مني الرقم .. طلبه من خواته

و تم يسأل خواته الرقم اللي عطيتوني اياه صح و لا تسوون فيني مقلب

المهم ثالث يوم رمستني اخته و قالت لي ردي عليه حليله يتحرى الرقم غلط

المهم اخر شي رديت عليه و بعلي من النوع اللي واايد يستحي و انا حدث و لا حرج

بس اول مكالمه كانت تقريبا ربع ساعه بس طبعا هو يرمس و انا صااخه و لا كلمه

يعني خير الكلام ما قل و دل >> لووول

بس هاليوم كااان احلى يوم فحياتي ... فديته و الله.. الله يحفظه لي من كل شر

----------


## كلي فداه

ذكرتيني بما مضى ههههههههههههههههه

اول شي انا ملجت قبل الحفلة ب 4 ايام فاول ما رمست ريلي كان ويه بويه عقب عطيته رقمي

طبعا هو كان ملقوف ( فديته والله) اول ما ملجنا الصبح الا العصر يا بيتنا هو وخواته وانا كنت توني ناشة من الرقاد والويه منفخ هههههههههههههههههههههههه

قعدنا مع اهلي واهلة عقب اخته العودة قالتله روح ايلس يمها وهو ما صدق لصق سوبر قلو ( سلم علي وعلى طول ابي رقمج) قتله تريا بسال امي هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ويوم ظهر من بيتنا ع طول طرشلي مسج قال ليش ما خذتي رقمي

وعقب ما وصل خواته دقلي 5 مرات عقب رديت عليه

وكل كلامة كان وصف لشكلي كاني ما اعرف كيف شكلي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

وانا ارمسه كنت ابدل كندورتي ولا ينطر كمي ههههههههههههههه بندت على ويها

وبس

----------


## زعابية غاوية

أنا عني غييييير كنت شارطه اني ما أكلمه وحزتها كنت فالجامعه بعدني وكان يبي يسوي الجواز والجنسيه ودق لأمي قالي قوليلها أطرش شهادتها الجامعيه عسب ماتنكتب ربت بيت..
وكل شوي أمي تتصل الموضوع طويييييل طبعاً قالي أنا بتصل لها ويدق وااااايد ومايرد أخر شي كان معصب ورديت عليه قالي تبين تنكتبين ربة بيت ولا طالبة؟؟

جان أسكت قتله أكيد طالبه قال عيل طرشي شهادتج وسكر
ومن عقبها بدينا نرمس بعض عااادي..خخخخخخ

----------


## رآعية منطوق

موإأقـــفكم فــن ,, -->متآبعه الردود خلف الكوإألـــيس 

-->بعدنيه صغيروونـه , , :Smile:

----------


## ahaat_2015

انا عطيت التلفون اخوي وبعدين سولفت معاه استجواب كان يعني يسأل وانا اجاوبه وبس هو يطلع الرمسه مني بالغصب

----------


## أم فلاح1

للرفع


لول

----------


## غــلا بوظبي

قريت من اول صفحه لين 63 خخخخ

آآآآآآآآآآآآب ^^

----------


## hooria2008

ووووايد استانست بالموضوع الحلووو 

ومن اللقافة قريته من اول صفحة لين آخر صفحة ههههه

للــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرفــــــــــــ ع

----------


## lona81

اممممممممممممممممممم اتصدقين مااتذكر

----------


## عيوون احمد

امممم انا بعد العقد حق الرجال ثاني يوم جاب رقمي 
وتم يوم كامل يراسلني خخخ يتعرف 

واليوم الي بعده في الليل قالي ممكن ادق اسمع صوتج قلتله اوكي ويوم دق مارديت بعدين قلت فشله ورديت انا اتصلت وتم يسولف شو الاخبار شو الاخبار بعدين قلتله انت مو قلت بكلمج دقايق قال ايه قلت خلصت الدقايق قال اوكي بااي وقفل ويوم الحفلة حق الحريم دق وانا في الصالون الصراحة مكياجي كان خربان وكنت طفشانة بس يوم دق نسيت الدنيا ^_^

وبعد الحفلة دق وتمينا نسولف للفجر بس مافي شي مهم مرة كنا نقوله

----------


## شموس_14

الله يسعدكم

----------


## عـروسه

ناايس الموضوع

----------


## x Yasmin x

> [FONT="Comic Sans MS"]البؤبـؤ مـالي صـار قلـب >> تـأثرت وايـد هع 
> 
> FONT]


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


الله يرزق الجميع

----------


## فـkـديت

السـلآم عليكم ورحمة اللـه وبركآته 


^^ حبيت الموضوع .. 

موآقفكم شي ^^

انا اممم .. دقي لي ثآني يوم .. اول مآشفت الرقم فز قلبي .. بس مآرديت شكيت قلت لآ مب هو .. 
اشوي ولآ اخته امطرشه مسج وفيه رقمه ع اسآس اني ارد ..

اتصل ثآني مره .. تميت مآسكه الفون واهوه يرن وايديني امعرقه خخخخ 
رديت عليه .. طبعـآ اهوه يسولف وانا كنت مستمعه .. يسآلني وارد عليه .. 
تخيلوآ انا ثآني يوم كآن عندي دوآم .. والوقت تآخر والحبيب مب طآيع يسكر .. تمينآ لين السآعه 5 الفير .. واحيد رحت الكليه وانا امغمضه عيوني خخخخ 

االلـه يخليه لي يآآرب 

وربي يوفج الجميع ^^

----------


## برقع وردي

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
بعد مابفج لين يامرزوقيه اتردييييييييييييييييييييييين __________________^

----------


## دلع العيم

> خااااااااص للملقوفات وبذااااااات لج يا المرزوقيه و احم احم انا معاااااااااكم بكل فخر
> 
> ادعن بها الدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااء لعل وعسى يوصل فارس الاحلام
> 
> ياااااااااااارب سنة 2008 يت ونحن في بيوت اهلنا يارب ما تي 2009 الا ونحن في بيوت ازواجنا
> 
> يااارب اجعلها سنة كبيسه على إلي مب راضي يخطبنا واكسر عين الي يكسر خااااااطرنا يارب إحنا البنات عبيدك بنو 
> 
> عبيدك أكرمنا بسد حلج كل من يسألنا متى بتنخطبووووووووووووون اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآمييييييين


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههه
حلوووة
متابعة الموضوع اب اب اب

----------


## محتاجة دعوة

انا بعد صار لي يومين اقرا المواضيع

ههههه
ونترياا المرزوقيه ^_^

----------


## عيناوية طر

اللله يرزق كل البنات..

ممممممممم اول شي كانت بينا مسجات خخخ وانا المستقطعة اللي بادرت ودقيت .. مارد جان ابوز عقب طرش مسج قالي انا ف المحكمه اسوي خلاصة القيد .. وشي كلام ابا اقوله لج .. لووول تروعت .. ماشي طاح فيني مدح ع يوم الملجة .. وهييك

----------


## شجون_الإمارات

يجنن الموضوع 
بصراحه يوم الملجه قبل ما يطلع من بيتنا وكان بيسلم على امي ويروح جان يقولها تراني خذيت رقمها 
جان اقفط ...
اتصل اول ما طلع وركب السيارة اشوف رقمه يلمع في تلفوني لان يوم الملجه شل مبايلي وخزن رقمه 
وتميت ارمس وياه لين الصبح كانت ايام حلوة المشكله اليوم الي عقبه كان عندي جامعه وامتحان سرت انا فيني رقااااااد من الخاطر

----------


## المزيونه ظبيه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايام خوالي



اول ما اتصل رديت عليه وقلتله باجر كلمني انا تعبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااانه >>لاني كنت خيفانه رديت عليه بهالرد
وحليله رد علي حتى انا بس حبيت امسي عليج 

خخخخخ

خخخخ

خخخ

خخ

خ

----------


## فلونة

عاد أنا تخيلوا لين يومكم حافظة الساعة اللي اتصل فيها ريلي

اتصل بي الساعة 2 و14 دقيقة.. هههههههههههههههه

أنا من النوع اللي واااااااااايد أهذر...

بس كنت سااااااااااااكتة وما أتكلم..

كله.. هيه.. لأ..

وكان عاطني تلفون أخته عشان يرمسني... لأنه ما كان عندي تلفون..

وتم يسولف ويرمس..

ونا ما أعرف شو أقول.. بس ساكتة...

تم ألين الساعة 4 الفير...

ولا قال لي روحي رقدي وراج جامعة.. هههههههههههههه

بس ما خلا موضوع إلا ورمس فيه في هالساعتين...

أنا بس كنت خايفة يسمع دقات قلبي.. هههههههههههه

----------


## برقع وردي

عيناويه والله انج قوييييه تعجبينيييييي_________^

----------


## عيمانيه

متابعه

----------


## برقع وردي

فوووووووووووووووووق________________^

----------


## عاشقة حبيبي

أنا أول يوم يوم كلته كانت الساعه 3 الفير ...

وكنت قافطة أول مرة اتصل ما رديت عليه ...

بس يوم ثاني مرة اتصل رديت عليه ...

وكنت مزجمه وهو يالس يقفطني يقولي أنتي ليش ترمسين من خشمج ...

وعقب قالي من حقج خشم هالطووول ...

ويسلمو ع الموضوع النايس ...

----------


## الحياة غير

اووه اوووه شو هالموضوع يطلع الفضايح لوووووول 

انا اول ما دقلي كنت توني بمسح الميك اب .. كان وايد عايبني ومستخسرة امسحه .. ساعة يالسة اتامل ويهي ومعجبة بروحي لوووول 
المهم ما رديت عليه .. اتصل مرتين وبعد ما رديت عاد يوم اتصل رابع مرة استحيت ع دمي ورديت ^_^
وكيف خذا رقمي انا عطيته اياه يوم يلسنا بروحنا بعد الحلفة

----------


## عروسة حبيبي

هههههههههههههههه تسلمين الغالا عالموضوع صراحه روعه خخخخخخخ انا بعدني اذكر لني صارلي معرسه شهر بث ^_^ المهم اول مادقلي خويتكم صاااخه صم بكم عمي ههههههههههه ماشي حس وهو فديته يرمس ويرمس ويقول احلامه خخخخ بس علشان ارمس وعقب عادي تعودت هههههههههه واحين يذكرني يقولي وينج يوم ملجنا لاحس ولاصوت ^_*

----------


## مريم 555

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههه

الله ع الملقوفات و ان شاء ربيي يرزقكم بالزوج الصالح ,, 


اممممم 


بعد حفلة الملجه تم يتصلبي الين ثالث يوم بعد الملجه و انا ما ارد عليه ,, 


الين خلاني ف االمر الواقع و ياني البيت ,, طبعا امايه قالتلي ريلج اهني .. طبعا جان افج اعيوني و حلجيه و جان اقلها ع كيفه هذا ,, من الله جايفني قبل يومين شو اللي يابه بعععد ,,, انا قلت هاي الرمسه لاني واايد كنت خايفه و مرتبكه كيف يعني ارمس شاب .. و بعد ما زارني و جفته هزبني و قالي خشمج ليش رافعته واايد و لا تتغلين عليه طبعا ما رديت عليه ,, 


و تم اهو يسولف مع امايه و انا فقط مستمعه ,, و قبل لايــظهر قالي بتصلبج بعد 5 دقايق و اتمنى انج اتردين ,,, طبعا كسر خاطريه ,

و رحت غرفتيه و اتصلبي و رمسته تقريبا ساعه ,, لانه كنت عازمه ربايعي عالعشا و كنت ابي اجهز نفسي و قلت له اسمحلي اشوي مشغوله و ابي اغير هدومي لانه ربايعي بيووني جان يقلي بعد اوكيك بس طرشيلي صورتج اهني اوني ما سمعت جان اقله شنو شنو و اهوطبعا عرف اني استهبل جان يقلي سمعتي اللي قلته لج و انا اتريا ,, 


و هيك*

----------


## DIOR ONLY

UP UP ^__^

----------


## برقع وردي

خخخخخخخخخخ مريم 555 شكلج رفعتي ضغطه من اولها عيل شو تسوين وياه الحين ؟؟؟؟؟
فووووووووووووق_____^

----------


## رقيقة

والله انا احيد اني كنت ابا اتفلسف عليه واسوي عمري وحدة عاقلة وناضجة 
يوم اتصل كنت ساكتة وصاخة وهو يرمس ويسأل 
ويوم هو خلص ويا دوري وييت بتفلسف 
قلت له انت شو طموحك في الحياه <<<<<<<<< ياعيني ياام الطموح ..اونه البنت عاقلة خخخخ

جان يرد علي وايقولي .........عاد شوفو القفطة 
كان جوابه <<<< اي طموح ..؟؟؟؟؟ انا ماعندي طموح ههههههههه

وانا طبعا قلت فخاطري هذي نهاية فلسفتي هههههههه

----------


## الحب الاول

عقبااااااااااااااالنا يارب

----------


## فارضه احترامي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه سوالفكم انا من اسبوع وانا اروح وارد ع الموضووع


ربي يرزقناا,,

بس حلوه منج يارقيقه اونه نهاية طموحي ههههههههههههههه

ربي يرزقني الي ف بالي =)

----------


## برقع وردي

فووووووووووووووووووق_______^

----------


## شيخه بمعانيها

اتريآآ مرزوقيه رآعية الموووضووع 



الاخت عرست وحااامل وبتربي جريب ولا خبرتنآآآ عن اول يوم !!!




للـرفــــــع

----------


## يارب نور دربي

ههههههههه اسميني عفنت وانا مرتزه اقرى الموضوع .. الله يعني المتزوجات .. ويرزقنا :$


ههههههه شيخه طرشيلها رساله مرزوقيه ^__^

----------


## برقع وردي

هيه والله انا اتريا الحين مرزوقيه اترد علينا والله لبستنا 
بس ماعليه بتم ارفعلها الموضوع لين ترد علينا ماعليكم انا لهاااااااااااااا__________^

----------


## سوني اريكسون

نبآ سوآآآلف زيآده 
حبيت آلموضووع .

----------


## [email protected]

هههههههههههههههههههههه

بل ماكنت اتوقع الموضوع يوصل 68 بيج.. ماشاااااء الله تف تف تف..

وأنا أكيييييييد بكتب شو استوا أول يووووم مع إني ما ذكر كل شي بالتفصيل..

عاد ما احلاني وانا اللي كاتبة الموضوع واخر شي اشرد وما اكتبلكم خخخخخخ

والله يوم قريت الموضوع اتذكرت حزن يا ويههاااا وايااااام العزوووووووبية.. وسوالفنا..

اخ قلبتو المواجع خخخخخخخ اشتقتلها حزنوووووووووو - حبك سباني-..

وعقبال العزابيات إن شاء الله 

:/

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

انا وحده من ملاقيف هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يت اقرا المواضيع وسواالف هع هع

----------


## أم-أحمد$

هلا خواتي ... عيبني وايد الموضوع ههههههههه

انا الله يسلمكم بعد ما طلع من بيتنا بعد ما ملجواالرياييل اتصل تقريبا الساعة 12 .. رديت عليه بس اضحك لأني لما انحرج اضحك ههههههههه ..شوي وقلتله ممكن اكلمك بعد شوي قال هيه أكيد عندج حد ... بس انا ما كان عندي حد بس كنت ابا اتعشى مب متعشيا وطلعت وسا اختي ويبنالنا عشا و رديت اتصل الساعه 2 !!! قالي هذا يعني شوية ههههههههههههههههههههههههه... حلييييييييييييييله ريلي ... لو هالكلام صاير الحين جان هزأني تهزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييئ

----------


## ام حمدان26

ههههههههههههههه
ماشاءالله الموضوع طويل
انا مارمسته قبل العرس 
مخوخ بدوان قح بعيد عنكم خخ

----------


## قلب ذياب

كان يسألني عن اللي كاونا في الملجه هههههههههههه منو ها ومنو هاي 
ماشي سوالف تعرفون بعد وانا ارد عليه بصوت خفيييييف ما ينسمع بعدين هو يسولف ويسولف وانا صاااخه لين ما اتعودت عليه عسى ربي يحفظه من كل شر ان شاء الله ويبعد عنه وعنكم السوء ويرزقنا المغفرة والجنه

----------


## فتون_الإمارات

الله ونااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااسه ذكرتوني بأيام ... أنا حضرت ريلي علني افداه كان ساير الداوم واتصل على امه وقالها اتصلي على ام الحرمة وخبريها اني ابغي ارمس حرمتي شوفو كيف الادب خخخ المهم شوي اسمع التيلفون يصيح واميه تزقرني فتون تعالي ردي ها ريلج جان يفز قلبي قتلها ردي انتي جان تقول هو يبغي يرمسج انتي ردي قتلها والله ما رد انتي ردي جان تموت من الضحك وردت عليه سولفت وياه جان يقولها خالوه لوسمحتي ابغي ارمس فتون جان اتقولي خذي التيلفون وسيري داخل رمسيه جان يغدي ويهي طماطه اول مره استحي من امي جيه خلاف سرت داخل الغرفه متردده احط السماعة على اذني ولا لا خخخخخ حطيتها وتميت صاخه جان يقول الوه ... الوه...السلام عليكم تميت شوي جان أقوله عليكم السلام يسألني وارد على قد السؤال ... وفي خاطرية اقول يارب يسكر يارب يسكر شو اقوله ما اعرف يا رب يسكر خخخخخخخخخ عقب ماعرسنا خبرته عن اول يوم رمسته فيه شو كنت اقول في خاطرية جان يموت من الضحك احينه لو تمر ساعة ما يرمسني أمووووووووووت خخخخخخخخ

----------


## h2h

ههههههههههههههه 

كنت خااااايفه واتناااااااافض 

اقول حق اختي اوييييييييه اوييييييييه شقول اخاف

ههههههههههههه فديته والله

وكنت مستحيه

----------


## memo22

> الصراحه أول ما قالولي فلان بن فلان تقدم لج يخطبج
> على طول طلبت رقمه واتصلت فيه
> فقير زاغت عليه الدنيا
> ألو السلام عليكم
> وعليكم السلام
> فلان شخبارك معاك فلانه
> طبعا انصدم تم ساكت
> بعدين قال :أهلين من وين تتصلين
> من البيت
> ...


افكر كيف سويتيها ،،،، شكلج انسانه جريئه ما شاء الله عليج

اعرف وحده سوتها الي كان خاطبنها هون فكر فيها بطرييقه غلط

----------


## LOVELY.H

فديت الملاقيف والله الي محليين الموضوع بلقافتهم واولهم طبعا صاحبة الموضوع الملقوفه الكبيره  :Smile: 

اول شي كلمني ثاني يوم الملكه 

وطبعا انا كنت سهرانه طول الليل ونايمه طول النهار 

وهو وحليله يتصل ويقولون له انا نايمه 

لي الظهر كلمته وهو يقول تعبت وانا اتصل ويقولون لي نايمه 

وللملقوفه الي سالت كيف ناخذ ارقام بعض 

انا بالنسبه لي اهو خذ رقم البيت طبعا لأن ماكان عندي جوال في يوم الملكه 

وانا من الحيا ماخذت رقمه ولا سالته ولا شي 

ويوم كلمني ثاني يوم الملكه عطاني رقمه 

ورقم امه فديته والعايله الكريمه كلها هههههههه  :Smile:  

وبس وان شاء الله الله يرزق كل الملاقيف العسولات خفايف الدم ازواج شراتهم

----------


## برقع وردي

اخيرا يامرزوقيه رديتي لابعد ردج مثل الشرده الغير مبااااااااشره ________^

----------


## اغلى ناسي m

ملقــــــــوفة  :Smile:

----------


## شيخه بمعانيها

مرزوقيوووووهـ :@ 


ردت رد وشردت !!

تعآآآآآآآآآلي هني ----> معصبه الاخت .. 


اسدحي ردج يآللهـ ... ماتريا تراني !!


عندج 24 ساعه ولا بيييييييييج بوظبي وبرتكب فيج جريمهـ ----------------> احلفي انتي بس خخخخ

----------


## [email protected]

هههههههههههههه

احم احم انا اللي احيده انه بعد الملجة سرت فوق وتمينا نسولف نحن البنات عن الملجة والمواقف وفجأة يرن تيلفوني رقم غريب.. فمارديت..

عقب اخته شافت الرقم قالتلي ردي يا ويهج ها ريلج خخخخخخخ قلتلها مابا استحي.. جان اتشل التيلفوون وترد وتحط السماعة عند اذني خخخخخخخخ واتشل عمرها هي والشلة ويطلعون من الحجرة خخخخخخخخخخ وانا زايغة وفيني ظحكة قوية بنفس الوقت..

جان اسمع صوته وهو يقولي الو الو.. وانا اكبر طااااااااف.. كفاية يوم الملجة عقدوني كلهم يقولون لي ليج مسوتله طااف جنج مغصوبة خخخخخ

احم احم.. يوم جفت عمري مصختها.. عقب رديت قلت الو وسكت مرة ثانية.. يقولي زين يوم رديتي.. كفاية في الملجة مسوتلي طااف بعد الحينه عالتيلفون.. ارمسي انزين خخخخ وقالي اشحالج ومن هالسوالف؟ وانا يادوب ارد عليه.. عقب تم يسولف عن الملجة وشو استوا والمواقف اللي استوت.. وعقب يتم يتحرطم ليج الوالد ماخلاه ييلس يسولف معاي بعد الملجة؟ خخخخخخخ<< انا بعد انقهرررررت بس عقب رضيت بالأمر الواقع  :Smile: 

بس.. وعقب رقدت تقريباً عالفير..

بس والله احلى يوم في الحياة.. يوم يا بيتنااااااااااا... والله مادري كيف اوصف ذاك اليوم"؟ انا وهو كنا نرتجف؟ اول مرة نجوف بعض فيس تو فيس من يوم كنا يهااااااال .. حتى هو من كثر انه مب مصدق.. يحط ايده ع راسه ويفرك يبهته.. نفس جي واحد مرتبك.. وعقب يظحك من دووون سبب  :Smile: 

هييييييييهااااااااا .. أياااام والله.. وأحلى الأيام أيام الملجة.. صح العرس حلو.. بس مب كثر الملجة.. فالملجة كل شي غير.. كل شي يديد.. وعاد تطلع حركات المستحى وكل واحد يتعرف عالثاني.. اما العرس احسه روتيني شوي وكل واحد يكون متعود عالثاني  :Smile: 

وبااااس هاي القصة يا شيخة بمعانييييييهاااا.. ظحكتيني انتي وردج؟ تذكريني بعمري يوم كنت ملقوووفة.. امووت إلا أعرف سوالف المعرسااات خخخخخخ.. لازم أبرّد الدووودة خخخخخخ

والله يرزق الكل يارب :Smile:

----------


## نبضي استغفاري

ربي يسعدج ويهنيج يارب ويرزقج الذريه الصالح

----------


## برقع وردي

اففففففففف اخيرا يامرزوقيه 
يله الحين نروم ندعيلج الله يسهلج الولاده ويرزقج الذريه الصالحه ان شاء الله _______^

----------


## ❥~S

الملقوفـ ه‘ رقم 

1846583645375463453178438

سلامن عليكمَ 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههـ،

بس داشـ ه‘ أقرآ 
وحسيت عمريـ ه‘ ملقوفـ ه‘ مثلهنَ هآآآعً

،‘

----------


## دمعة غـلا

هههههههههههههههه والله سوالفكم عجيبه ...


ملقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووفه مع مرتبة شرف

----------


## شيخه بمعانيها

هههههههههههه صح احس ايام حلوهـ --> احلفي انتي بس خخخ 

ربي يهنيج حيآآتي ويرزقج بنوته تسمينهآ ع اسمي --> كيفي :P 



افففففف متى بعرس 
ابا احس بهالاحساس >< هههههههههههههه

----------


## راعية المرسدس

مرحبااا ههههه موضووع حلوو



اوول ما روحت بيتنا سرت الصاله ويلست ويا هلي وسوالف وجيه
ورجعت الغرفه داق لي هههه مادقيت له ورد دق قالي تحبيني ههههههههه

وانا بعدني مالجه وجريب بملج


ادعولي بنات


والله يوفقكن

----------


## أم سلطان 345

الصراحه كان شي غريب 

بعد الملجه يلسنا فالميلس بروحنا والله يا اخواتي من كثر ما كنت مستحيه طلعت مني حركات لا إراديه هههههههههههه والله كل ما اتذكر هاي الليله اموت من الضحك ، قبل ما اسير له يت اختي وقالت لي سيري تعشي عند ريلج قلت لها اسير جذي قالت لي هي خلاص هو ريلج قلت لها لا استحي بلبس عباه وشيله وبسير وعصبت عليه اختي تقولي شو عباه وشيله مينونه انتي تبين اتشردين الريال هههههههه المهم سرت له بالعباه والشيله ويالسه مستحيه وما ارمس يرمسني وانا ساكته جان يمد ايده قالي تعالي يلسي عندي عاد انا ما مديت ايدي وقمت وسرت ايلس عنده ومادري شو استوى فيني وبغيت اطيح وجان احط ايديه على ريوله وتشلحت ريولي كلها ظهرت مادري ليش لابسه العبايه والله اني تمنيت الارض تنشق وتبلعني ذيج الحزه ويلس عندي ويقولي تعورتي حبيبتي وانا اهز راسي وبعد ها كله يلسنا نتعشا ويالس يسولف ويايه ويأكلني وأنا أأكله ومد ايده عسب ياخذ القلاص والقلاص عدالي يعني صور ركبي وبالغلط ضربني ضربه قويه على ركبي جان اقول آآآآخ ولوى عليه وقالي مادري شو سالفة هاي الحركات اللأإراديه الليله ومن عقب العشا سرى ودق لي وطول الدرب وهو يرمسني ونحن ميتين من الضحك على هاي المواقف الغريبه.

----------


## أم أسماء

يا الله... الحين لااازم اعصر مخي عسب اتذكر... ذكريات جدييييمممة عمرها 14 سنة....
اتصلبي عالبيت....ماشي موبايل هايييج الأيام....
أنا رديت ومحد خبرني إنه بيتصل... وما اعرف منو المتصل...تحسبت واحد سخيف متصل
أنا: ألو؟؟؟
هو: آآآهااا شخبااارج
أنا: ألوو؟؟؟
هو:قلنا شخباراااااج؟؟؟
أنا: شو قلة الأدب هاي؟؟!!!
هو: لا قلة أدب ولا شي متوله عاحرمتي...شكلج كان حلو البارحة
أنا: أأأأ... أأأأ....أأأأ إنت فلان؟؟؟؟
هو: هييييه
أنا: طااااخ بندت في ويهه...
وتم ثلاثة أيام يتصل ويطلبني وما جاوبه

----------


## البورش الوردي

فديتننيييييييييييييي كنت وااااااايد مستحية و مالي صوت مره النعووووومة و الدلع. بس بعد مرور 4 سنوات ما شاء الله العمر كله يا رب مع بعض. الصوت وحش هاهاهاهاهاها الدلع طار و الدفاشة و الصريخ الله يعينك يا زوجي الغالي.

----------


## شوق الكتبي

ملقوفه..................

----------


## ابتسامة قمر

ههههههه سوالفكم حلوة 

يلا كملوو

----------


## مجروحة M

انا عاد سالفتي سالفة 
عقب ما ملجت دخل علينا المعرس وهو مستحي وانا ميتة من المستحى يلس شوي ومن كثر ما اخواته كانوا يحرجونه شل بعمره و ظهر من المستحى حتى روح من غير لا يتعشى وياي اضايقت وااايد

و اتريته يتصل يقول شي يعتذر ولا عالبال 

ثاني يوم اتريا يتصل ابى اظهر اتزهب حق الحفلة ماشي الحبيب بعده ولا عالبال
المهم طرشتله مسج اني بطلع 

رد طرشلي صباح الورد واهنيه عاد عاتبته وتمينا نسولف كله بالمسجات يومين على هالحالة 
عقب يومين عرفت انه مريض تمينا بعد نسولف بالمسجات بس عقب اختي قالتلي دقيله اطمني عليه لانه اكيد مستحي يتصل عقب حنة و رنة اتصلت حتى استغرب وسالته ليش ما تتصل قالي مادري قلت يمكن ما تبيني اتصل اونه يعني استحي و من اهناك هواللي مستحي

----------


## عروس العيم

صراحة روووووووعة 
كلامكم وايد حلو وذكرياتكم احلى 
الله يرزقني وجميع الملقوفات بالزوج الصالح

----------


## Asooma

طبعا عقب الملجه يلست وياه اشوي وعقب خذا رقمي

وطرشلي مسج قالي من تفضين خبريني قلت له اوك

خليته يتريا جريب الساعه ونص خخخ

وعقب يوم دقلي كنت خااايفه ارد بس الحمدلله تمينا انسولف وعادي يعني

الله يخليه لي ^_^

----------


## luluq8

اول مره دق مارديت عليه!! وايد استحيييييييت

بس كان بالخطبه

بالملجه عادي كنت متعوده عليه قالي مبروك عليج انا.... و انا كنت مشتطه حق حفله الملجه لانها نفس اليوم بليل

----------


## حماديه

ممممم انا اول شي كان بينا مسجات من الظهر لين بليل وطفر الريال قال ممكن اتصل ما رديت عليه واتصل ورديت طبعا ساكته وهو يسأل وانا اجاوب ما طولت 10 دقايق وسكرت وعقب خلاص بس اكثر شي مسجات حتى يسميني ام المسجات..لووووووووووول

----------


## bnooota

ههههههه حلوة سواالف اول اياام الملجة

انا عااد غيير - دوومي اسوي رووحي كوول وعادي و مناكي الأخت ميتة زييغة

كان ياالس حذالي ياكل كييك و عقب تم يسألني كم رقم تليفونج؟
قلت له عند عمووه
قال زيين كم الرقم
قلت إسأل خوااتك أكييد عندهم
قاال ادري بس ابا الرقم
جاان اقووول
عادي عمو بتعطييك

إهني الرياال جل بعمره و طلع 
قلت خلاص روّح و اجووف أمه و خواته يربعوون ورااه
شوي و لا حضرته ياييني و ياايب موبايله معااه
عطاني إيااه و قال إكتبي الرقم

ههههههه مصمم الأخ يبي يتصل
جان اتصل من مبايله لمبايلي (ما خزنته له يعني) عشاان يووم يتصل أعرفه
هو وحلييله اتحرا إني خزنته له
المهم روحوا الجماعة و بعد مدة (كم سااعة) إلا رقم يتصلي
طلع الحبيب - 
السلام عليكم
عليكم السلام هلا
إشحالج
الحمد لله بخير
شو الأخبار 
تمام
الحمد لله - الله يساامحج طلبت منج اتخزنين الرقم - تعرفيين كان بيضييع (لأنه متصل لهنوود واايديين و عمال و طلبات و جي و حضرتي يعني إحم إحم رقمي و رقمهم واحد - مفلع يعني خخخخ)
فما عرف اي رقم
المهم و كانت هاي البدااية

خخخخخخخ شو راايكم

----------


## آه آلعنآه

هيهيههيههيههيهيهع 

ملقوؤوؤووؤفهـ

----------


## برقع وردي

رووووووووووعه ________^

----------


## عروس العيم

الصراحة الموضوع مبين عليه وايد قديم 
بس الصراحة واااايد حلو وفيه ذكريات حلوة 
وانا حابة ارفع الموضوع للبنات اللي ما كتبوا ذكرياتهم للحين نبي نشاركهم ذكرياتهم وفرحتهم  :Smile:

----------


## بنت دبي444

ههههههه موضوع حلو وأشوف ما شالله الردود وايد حلووووة

أنا حالي حال وايد من البنات كنت ع السايلنت ساكته وبس مستمعه ويا ريت يوم واحد او مكالمه لاااااااااااااااا اسبوع كامل وأنا على هالحال، لين ما بديت أتعود عليه بس والله حليله تعب نفسيا فديته لدرجة انه مرة عصب وقالي إذا أنا لهالدرجة ممل ما بتصل وتميت أصيح، وعقب حس إنه غلطان وياني اراضيني هههههه

بس الحين مرات ما اسكت من كثر السوالف ودوم يذكرني تتذكرين أيام الصمت، وأقوله شو اتولهت مستعده أعيد الشريط ههههههه بس والله أيام حلوة الله يخلينا لبعض ويسر أمرنا إن شالله ويجمعنا على خير

----------


## بنت النوووور

روعه سوالفكم عقبالنا ان شاء الله

----------


## برقع وردي

يالله وينكم سكتووووووووووو 
يله فووووووووووق ____^

----------


## ميـــااري

:Big Grin:  
كشخه سواليفكن

----------


## ايمـــي

آهئ آهئ آهئ 

والله تخيلووو اقرى من اول لين 73

واسميني نقعت زحك عليكوو ههههه

بس وناااااااسه......

^_^ فديتــني بنوته هع

----------


## سوبر جامعيه

> يالله وينكم سكتووووووووووو 
> يله فووووووووووق ____^


هههههه حليلج شاده حيلج ماشا الله....تعجبيني جيه دوم ارفعي الموضوع

----------


## اماراتيه موووت

وسع وسع وسع وسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسع

انا يالملقووووووفات

اتصل فيني بعد الملجه باسبوعين ودق على تلفون البيت وردت عليه مامي وسلم عليها 
وقالها ممكن اكلم مراتي؟؟ التلو حاضر سنيه وحده.............متاثرة بالمسلسلات المصريه
المهم يات امي قالت لي ريلج عالتلفون يباج
من الصدمه قلت لها :كيف عرف رقم بيتنا؟؟ ( استهبل)
قالت لي خلي عنج هالسوالف وكلمي الريال 
وانا مرتبشه ومستحيه من امي وموب عارفه شواقول
وبعد ربع ساعه اقتنعت وسرت اكلمه.........(.قصه)
المهم شليت التلفون قلت الو.....
قال اخييييييييييييييرا
تنازلتي وكلمتينا.....
المهم قالي شواخباررج؟؟.............الخ
وكانت الساعه 1 ونص الظهر قال لي شو اتسوين؟ 
قلت له اسوي غدا ؟؟قال ماشاء الله تطبخين؟
قلت ولا شو العب ؟(دفشه)
قال لي اكيد انتي مسويته يعني حلو 
قلت له لا بايخ ويلوع الجبد بعد
قال عادي حطي صبعج فيه وبيصير رووعه
وانا موب متعوده احد يقول لي كلام حلو عبالي يسبني
قلت ليش تباهم يتسممون ويموتون؟
قال لا عمري انا ما اقصد ...........
عاد هو قال عمري وانا ضيييييييييعت وذبت في كلامه
لين مادشت امي استوعبت وقلت له يالله باي باي وصكيت السماعه فويهه
الوالدةقالت لي شو كان يبى؟
وانا من الارتباك موب عارفه شو اقول؟ 
فقلت لها ها ماعنده سالفه مايبى شي بس يسولف 
وانا موب فاضيتله واذا اتصل مره ثانيه قوليله في الحمام ولا تذاكر ولا اي شي....انا موب فضيه لهاي السوالف
(اونه عااااد)
بعد خمس دقايق دق وقال انا ياي اليوم عندكم .......... وبنتج صكت السماعه فويهي 
الوالده قالت له حياك وبندت
قالت ترى ياي اليوم 
وطبعا اعلنت حاله الطوارى ...............الخ الخ الخ
بس لما شفته فيس تو فيس

غيييييييييييير تواصلنا بلغة العيون.........ااااااااااااه 

وابتدا مشواااااااااااااااااااااار الحب ...........

----------


## @دمعة قهر@

عاد انا اول مره يوم اتصل وسمعت صوته قمت ارتجف واختي فديتها كان قاعده صوبي شلت التكيه وحطت عالريولي من كثر ما كنت ارتجف اريولي عورتني واونها الاخت يايه اتساعدني كانت احلى احلى ايام الملجه وعقب الزواج كلام الحلو اختفى

----------


## شيخةراك

ماااااااااشاء الله هاذا كتاب هب موضوع
عورتني عيني وانا اقرا
خخخخخخ بس حلو وناسه

----------


## شيخةراك

ماشاء الله هاذا كتاب مب موضوع
بس رووووووووووعه

----------


## شيخةراك

من كثر مب مستانسه على الموضوع اتكرر الرد كم مره ورا بعض
خخخخخخ
يله زياد الخير خيرين عشان نرفع الموضوع بعد خخخخ

----------


## الريـم2009

انا اذكر اول مادق لي كنت مرتبكة وماكنت مستوعبه وكانت نهايه الملجة بعدي لابسة الفستان والميكب تارس ويهي
قال لي خلصتي امورج قلت له بعدي عقب قال يوم بتخلصين دقيلي انا كنت مرتبكة وما نتبهت شو قال لي بالضبظ سرت خذيت شاور ولبست وهو مسكين يترياني وانا رقدت وع اليوم الثاني اتصل قال ليش مادقيتي قلت انت ليش مادقيت 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا عبالي قال خلصي امورج وعقب ساعة بدق لج

عاد انا ترييته وهو يترياني خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ وبث

----------


## الريـم2009

> وسع وسع وسع وسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسع
> 
> انا يالملقووووووفات
> 
> اتصل فيني بعد الملجه باسبوعين ودق على تلفون البيت وردت عليه مامي وسلم عليها 
> وقالها ممكن اكلم مراتي؟؟ التلو حاضر سنيه وحده.............متاثرة بالمسلسلات المصريه
> المهم يات امي قالت لي ريلج عالتلفون يباج
> من الصدمه قلت لها :كيف عرف رقم بيتنا؟؟ ( استهبل)
> قالت لي خلي عنج هالسوالف وكلمي الريال 
> ...





هههههههههههههههههههههههههه صج دفااااااااااشه

والله انج حركات

----------


## حــورآني

هههههههههههههههه انا ما انسى هاليوووم


كنت معتفسة لان موبايلي انسرق بنفس يوووم الملجة
يعني الحبيييب ما قدر يرمسني

هع
بس عقب طرش موبايله و رقمه الثاني وي اخووووي العوود
عشان يروووم يرمسني


و لما سالته لييش سوييت جييه ؟ قاللي ما يستوي ابا ارمسج اناااا


و امممم ما بقول بالتفاصيل شوو استوا
بس اذكر اني تميت ارمسه من عقب الحفلة لييييين عقب صلاة الفير
و المشكلة بنت عمي كانت راقدة حذالي

و كانت تسمع سوالفنا فما كنت قادرة اسووولف واااايد

الشي اللي اذكره انه يوم كان يقوووووول كلمة حلووة
اقووله ويين تبااا ؟ توو الناس ع هالرمسة اتريااا شوووووي

و عقب اسبوع يرد يقووولي و اقووله تو الناس ما صار لنا اسبوع

و تمينا جييه فترة .. كل اسبوع نفس الرمسة
لين يوم العرس


قااللي ها ما يستوي اقول شي الحين بعد
ملجة و ملجنا و العرس و خلصناااه
لين متى تبيني اتريااا بعد

كاان يطنز علي و يقووولي اوونج يعني تراويني انج ثجييلة .. ههههههههههههههه
و يقوووولي سيري لا مب ع كيفج
بقول اللي ابااه

----------


## ميـــااري

up
up

kamlooo0o b3ad sho estwa wyakom 




 :Big Grin:

----------


## شيخه المرزوقي

في نفس يوم العقد وبعد ماروح من عدنا طرشلي مسج وما توقعت نتصل في بعض قبل لا يطوف سبوع عالأقل

بس هو أول يوم دقلي فيه كان ثاني يوم للعقد الساعه وحده الظهر وكنت في سااااابع شخره ههههه
كنت تعبانه صراححه الفتره لي سبقت مارتحت فيها وما صدقت تخلص الأمور وأنام مرتااحه

كنت أسمع صوت المبايل بس ما رديت عقب يوم شفت الإلحاح رديت بدون ما شوف الرقم وطبعآ بالصوت العذب هههههه

قال :
بعدج راقده 

قلت بعصبيه :
هيه منخمده .. يعني ماتسمع صوتي إني راقده شو تبا خلصني

هههه " تحريته أخويه "

تم يضحــــــــــــــــــك عقب قال :
خييييبه من أولها جي 

بديت أستوعب شوي شوي وما صحصحت إلا يومقال :
الدهمانه وياج ريلج .. هههه

عقب تنبهت وطالعت الإسم عدل وجاااان أشوف اسمه وأفز من سدحتي جنه حد قرصني وأفر لحافي عصوب والمخده عصوب وأيلس أرتب في نفسي تقولن يالس وياي وألا يشوفني ههههه

وحاولت أحسن صوتي أوني رقيقه خخخ

قلتله :
السموحه تحريتك أخويه فلان 

تم يضحــــك وأنا عالصوب الثاني مفتششششششششششششله منه 

عقب قالي :
شحالج من أمس

وأنا صااااااااااااخه مارديت 

رد يسولف ويسأل وأنا خبر خييييييييييير

قالي :
ليش مستحيه وإنتي مدامتي 

قلتله بكل رقه أوني عاد ههه :
لا بس بعدني مب متعوده

قال :
فديييييييييت لي مب متعود أنا 

ماعرفت شو أقوله ذيج الساعه استحييييييييييييييت

بس هو قال:
"على جي بحشرج اتصالات من اليوم وساير ليييييييين تتعودين"

واستمرت المكالمه جي هو يقول جمله ويسكت يتريا الرد وأختكن موووول مااااشي وإن رديت أرد عقب فتره وبعد كلمه وألا كلمتين

بس هو حليله ماستسلم وتم يسولف ويحاول يخليني آخذ وأعطي وياه يمكن ساعه وشوي

بس ألحين بديت شوي شوي أتحسن وآخذ عليه صح ما أبربر وااايد بس أحسن غن قبل 

يبالنا شوية وقت بعد تونا كم يوم بس من عقدنا وربي يسهل

سوالفكن حلوووووه ربي يسعدكن كللللكن 

متابعه للموضوع ..

----------


## رهفة الاحساس

انا ما بقووووول لكم سرررررررررررررررررر 


بس كانت أيام حلوووة الحمدلله

----------


## فطامي89

ملقووووووووووووووووووفه 
بس سوالفكم وايد حلوه

----------


## Mįşš●Ċlaśŝįč

> انا ما بقووووول لكم سرررررررررررررررررر 
> 
> 
> بس كانت أيام حلوووة الحمدلله


 :Wink: 

سيم سيم

----------


## ميانه بوظبي

فووووووووق 


للقضاء على الملل 



ملقوفه  :Big Grin:

----------


## فطااااامي

> فووووووووق 
> 
> 
> للقضاء على الملل 
> 
> 
> 
> ملقوفه


سيم سيم هههههههههههههههه

----------


## فطامي89

> فووووووووق 
> 
> 
> للقضاء على الملل 
> 
> 
> 
> ملقوفه



نفس الشي

----------


## شيخةراك

up up

----------


## رمساويه

ملقوفه موضووع حلووو


تخيلوو قريت الموضوع كامل هلكت >>> شوو وازنج هع

----------


## uae_aa

يلا بنات خبرونى ابمواقفكم ^_^

----------


## غلاااا زااايد

أذكر أول مره دقلي ...بالبداية طرشلي مسج اونه بدق لي بعد ربع ساعة ..بذيج الحزه بطني عورني وعلى طول على الحمام ..وهو ما كمل خمس دقايق وتصل وطبعا الحبيبة في الحمام وعلى طول دق على أخته قال لها ما ترد وترد تتصل أخته وتقلي وينج قلت لها كنت فالحمام وتخبرده ورد دق وكان فديته كله يضحك وانا ساكته ..لحد الآن يقلي انتي ليش ما رديتي علي كنتي في الحمام وانا اقول لا...بصراحة احسها فشلة

----------


## شيخه بمعانيها

> أذكر أول مره دقلي ...بالبداية طرشلي مسج اونه بدق لي بعد ربع ساعة ..بذيج الحزه بطني عورني وعلى طول على الحمام ..وهو ما كمل خمس دقايق وتصل وطبعا الحبيبة في الحمام وعلى طول دق على أخته قال لها ما ترد وترد تتصل أخته وتقلي وينج قلت لها كنت فالحمام وتخبرده ورد دق وكان فديته كله يضحك وانا ساكته ..لحد الآن يقلي انتي ليش ما رديتي علي كنتي في الحمام وانا اقول لا...بصراحة احسها فشلة


خخخخخخخخخخخ عاد اخته فضيحه ع طول تخبره انج بالحمآم >< ..

----------


## شيخه بمعانيها

*فووووووووووووق لعيووون الملقوووفآآآآت .. 


~> صاب الموضوع بروود .. ولا وحده نآويه تعرس هههههههههه 

متى بتعرسن هآآآ ! ~>> هي مايخصهآآآآ..آكبر ملقوووووووووفه*

----------


## Malgoofa

حيا الله الملاااااااااااااقيف .. احين دووري انا الملقووفة الاصلية !!
الله يسلمكم عقب الملجة اول مارديت البيت اتصل قالي ع طوووول ليش لبستي جعب طووييل وايد << لانه طلع اقصر مني ههههههه
ماعرفت شو ارد عليه وتم يرمس وانا فيني رقاااد ابا ارقد وهو ماشالله تحقيق جني في مقابلة ..

الموهيم امه يت و قالت يلاه صكوا و ارقدوا بسكم سولفتوا واايد !!

وانا @@ قلت من اولها خالو ): << بس استانست لاني برقد ههههههه

----------


## كعبية وافتخر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههه


سوالف طرررررررررررررررر

----------


## عروس العيم

من كثر ما الموضوع رووووووووووووووعة وذكرياتكم اتينن راح اقولكم 
فوووووووووووووق ^_^

----------


## اخت شما

ككككككككككككككك
بعلي العزيز اول ما اتصل سكيت التلفون في ويهه..خخخخخخ..صراحه ما عرفت شو اقول!!
فخترت اسهل طريقه وهي اين ابند التلفون عويهه مسكين والله ..فظيحه خخخخخخخ

----------


## بطة كيووت

مثل ما تعرفون انا وحده من شلة الملاقيف فديييت روحي خخخ 
الله يرزقنا الزوج الصالح و نخبركم بقصصنا

----------


## فطامي89

رفع ............

----------


## snow_day

عن نفسي 
ما كنت ادري انه ماخذ الرقم 
المهم كنت يالسه أقرأ قرآن يوم الجمعة عقب الصلاة والتيلفون يحترق من كثر ما يرن وانا اكبر طططططططططططططططااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااف لأني ما ارد على الأرقام الي ما اعرفها 
المهم خليت التيلفون في الحجرة ونزلت اتغدا ....وعقب ما تغديت ما ااسمع الا اختي العودة تزقرني 
تعالي ابغيخ...خير شو تبغين؟ 
انتي ليش ما تردين على ريلج؟ 
وانا بكل براءة تستهبلين اي ريل!
شو فقدتي الذاكرة ريلج وحليله حارق التيلفون وانتي ما تردين؟ 
قلتلها شو عرفني ان هو الي يتصل ما عندي الرقم ....قالت المهم ردي عليه هذا رقمه ...
المهم يوم اتصل ورد وحليله قبل ما يسلم أنتي بخير فيج شي ليش ماتردين؟
وانا على الصامت ......قالي تعبانه اي اوديج المستشفى.... لالالالا لالالالا لاتي 
قالي ليش ها الكثر لا وحده تكفي خلاص مابي بس انتي ليش مارديتي على من قبل؟ ما ارد على ارقام ما اعرفها
وتم وحليله يرمس ويسولف واناعلى الصامت وما ارد إلا بالقطارة
فديته

----------


## فطامي89

رفع.............

----------


## عروس العيم

موضوع يستااااااهل الرفع 
وينكم يا المعرسااااات 
^_^

----------


## فطامي89

رفع ................

----------


## الفدّ

> وسع وسع وسع وسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسع
> 
> انا يالملقووووووفات
> 
> اتصل فيني بعد الملجه باسبوعين ودق على تلفون البيت وردت عليه مامي وسلم عليها 
> وقالها ممكن اكلم مراتي؟؟ التلو حاضر سنيه وحده.............متاثرة بالمسلسلات المصريه
> المهم يات امي قالت لي ريلج عالتلفون يباج
> من الصدمه قلت لها :كيف عرف رقم بيتنا؟؟ ( استهبل)
> قالت لي خلي عنج هالسوالف وكلمي الريال 
> ...




هههههههههههه و الله انج دفشه من الخاطر . . 

تعجبيني و الله

----------


## jumana

رفع رفع رفع رفع رفع رفع

----------


## فطامي89

رفع عن خاطر الملقوفات

----------


## فطامي89

رفع عن خاطر الملاقيف

----------


## ام فهد وراشد

خخخخخخخخخخخ حلوة سوالفكن 

انا ايام ملجه ما كنت اسولف وياه ممنوع عندنا :12 (66): 

بس اتذكر يوم الملجة دخل علي يسلم ماسك ايدي <<<<<<< يسلم مب مصدق

وانا امط ايدي ما يبا يفج ايدي  :13 (36): 

وبعد الحفلة تميت مصدومه ورحت خبرت اخوي العود خخخخخخخخخخخ شوفوا  :13 (32):  الادب

واخبره عنه انه جي سوا خخخخخخخخخخ ويضحك عليه :13 (26): وخدودي جنه طماط

لاااااا الرومانسية بدات بعد العرس الحبيب يرمسني انا اكبر طااااااااااااف خخخخخخخخخخخ


يسالني ليش مستحية وانا شرات صيصان صو صو ما ينسمع حسي  :44 (31): 


لكن تعالواااا شوفوا لساني خخخخخخخخخخخ علي قولته طالع متر خخخخخخخخخخخ

قبل ما اسمع حسج واحينه لسانج طالع طول المتر  :44 (32): 

فديته والله واااااااااااي احبه :13 (30):

----------


## كلي حلآ

للرفع

----------


## عصرالموضة

اول يوم الملجه اونه طلب مني رقمي 
قلتله رقمي عندك .. لانه قبلها كان داقلي بالغلط فعرفت انه مخزن رقمي عنده لانها اخته عقب دقت تعتذر عالاتصال

المهم اول يوم ملجه بس شغال بالمسجات وثاني يوم المغرب دقلي وكان مبين عليه مرتبك ومستحي

بس ايام ملجتنا كنا وايد نتضارب .. كنت عنيده شوي وراسي يابس وهو يبا يثبت شخصيته

والحين عندي بنت وحامل .. وفديته هو مو بس ريلي هو كل شي بالنسبة لي

الزواج حلو وعقبال اللي ما عرسن

----------


## فراولة VIP

> لووول سوالفكم حلوة خخ.. انا عندي سؤال غريب للمعرسات خخخ كيف رقمج ورقمتيه : p
> ولا هو روحه ياب رقمج لووول؟ خاطري أعرف


خخخخخخخخ ملقووووفه .... انا عني اول مره كلمته فالصباحيه عقب ماعرسنا وماكان مسوي حسابه يعني ماخذلي تلفون  :Smile:  وانا كان عندي فون قبل لعرس المهم شل فوني وسواله مسكول ويوم راح عني دق بس ماكنت اعرف الرقم لكن كنت ادري انه هوه وقعدت ساعه لين مارديت كنت اخاف تطلع نبرة صوتيه مبحوحه المهم رديت اونه بكل رقه خخخخخخخخخ لوووووووووووول

----------


## ** أحبه موت**

هههههههههههه 



انا 
اشوي غير عنكم 



تبادلنا الايميلات اول شي !! 

كنه نرمس بعض بالمسن 

ونا كنت اكلمه مايك 

ما ارمس هاك الزود الا كحه او ضحكه او اقوله الو 

هو عاد هيزه 

ما يبي يكتب يبي يرمس انزين هههههههههه 


يقولي ودري الكيبوورد رمسيني 
ونا مستحيييييييه عالاخر 

يسمعني رمسه ونا خلااااااص متعذبه ههههه > اخر شي نذل شو سوا !!
جان يتصل فيني و حزتها ساعه امم متأخر قوولوا يمكن 3 بالليل 

فجأه نقزت !!


قلت له ابد ما فضحتني قالي حلالي و كيفي ههههههههههههه 

ما رديت عليه طبعا 

و يت الوالده صكت وايرلس !!!

و قعدت ربع ساعه احاول اصلح فيه 
ما طاع عقب رقدت 
و ما كان عندي رصيد اطرش له مسج يوم ال2 


قالي حسيت عمري مينون قاعد اكلمج ما تردين علي اثاري صكيتي المسن ههههههههههههههههههه 


فديته والله

----------


## سر حياتي

ايااااااااااام حلوه

----------


## أم هداوي

خخخخخخخخخخخ 
والله هلكت من الضحك عسوالفكم ....  :12 (72): 
عاد أنا غير ... 
أنا أول مكالمه كانت في الخطبه ...  :12 (64): 
وامي وأبوي ما يدرون .. لين الحين ... 
لو دروا هاك الوقت جان نحرووووني ...  :12 (82): 
مع انه ولد خالي ورابين ويا بعض .. 
بس منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووود ... 

المهم أول مكالمه كانت وااااايد حلوه بس كانت في ذكرى أليمه في الامارات .. 
يوم توفى الشيخ زايد الله يرحمه ويحسن إليه >>>> متفيج ريلي صح .. خخخ فديته ..  :13 (51): 
وطبعا هو ساير الدوام في بوظبي عنده طواري .. والحبيب ماخذ رقمي قبلها بكم يوم ... أقصد صارقنه من موبايل اخته وما حد يدري ... خخخخ 
اتصلي : أول شي مس كول ومارديت .. 
ثره الحبيب كان متردد ومستحي .. خخخخ وانا مادري ..
المهم عقبها بدقايق رد اتصل ... وانا مجهزه لساني عشان أرد عليه .. 
خخخخ خييييبه ... أتحراه واحد يبغي يلعب ... 
المهم قالي :
ألو ؟؟ قلت : ألو ... السلام عليكم ... وعليكم السلام ... 
قالي انتي فلانه ؟؟؟ وانا مصدوووومه أقول هذا وين عرف رقمي واسمي بعد .. 
قلتله هي .. انت منو ؟؟؟ وانا زاااايغه ... قالي أنا فلان ولد خالج ... 
مااعرف كيف أوصف احساسي هاك الوقت ..
كان حلو .. على خوف .. على منصدمه لاني مووول مب متوقعه .. على دخاخين تطلع من ويهي خخخ .. يعني جيه ..
قال أنا أبغي أتكلم وياج شوي ... قلتله انزين .. >> مب مصدقه هعهع ... 
وتم يسولف سوالف عاديه .. وانا جني ديايه .. أرد عليه ام ام ام ... 
وقالي عن الشيخ زايد الله يرحمه .. وشوي وكنا بنصيح انا وهو ..  :12 (46): 
.. فدييييييييت الشيييخ زاااايد الله يرحمه فديت روحه  :12 (19):  .. وقالي انا ساير بوظبي ومن زماان أبغي أكلمج بس متردد ... وجيه يعني .. 
وهو يرمسني سرت صوب المنظره .. وإلا أشوف ويهي محمررررر من الحيا .. 
والله استغربت خخخخخ ... وكنت أحس بحراااااره تطلع من ويهي .. 
بس ما بقص عليكم .. كنت مستانسه خخخخ وشاقه الويه ...  :12 (79): 
المهم سوالف عاديه وبعدين بند ... 
وعقبها الحبيب تم يطرش مسجات  :12 (51):  .. والملجه بعدها ما كانت محدده ... 
وكان واااايد يتصل يبغي يرمسني .. وانا ميته من الزيغه ... أقوله ما أقدر أمي وابوي ما يدرون ..  :12 (32):  و وااااااااااايد كنت أرده .. عشان أخاف من أمي وأبوي .. 
لكن الحبيب >>>>> لا يأس مع الحياه خخخخ .. يبغي يرمسني .. 

وعقبها يت الملجه ... 
وأول مكالمه كانت من عقب ما خلصت الملجه بدقايق ... كان كل شوي يتصل مب مصدق .. خخخخخ 
وانا وخواتي وخواته كانوا بايتين عندنا .. كنا نشوف تصوير الملجه .. وامي في الملجه كانت تعصب علي يوم أرمس وياه وايد ...  :12 (67): 
خخخ ما درت عن الخطبه  :Cool:  هعهعهعهعهعهعهع ... فديتها أمي ... 
خخخ والله أيااااام وااااااااااايد حلوه .. ولا توصف .. 
والله يديم السعاده من بينا ياااارب .. 
الحين الحياه مد وجزر :12 (71):  .. لكن الله كريم ... 
والله يقربنا لبعض  :13 (5):  ويألف بين قلوبنا يارب ... 
وسوووووووووووري طولت عليكم ... 
خخخخ 





وشي أخير 
الله يرزق كل وحده يارب الزوج اللي تتمناه ... 
عاااااجلا غير آآآآآآجل .. يارب ... 
وادعوووووولي بتيسير الحااال .. وشفاء ريلي ... 
 :Frown:

----------


## الغوآ والزين

اول يوم اتصل فيني بوفطامي قبل ماارد عليه دقات قلبي كانت شرات دق المعلايه خخخخخخخ على قولتهم وبطني طاح في بطني وجاسني عوار فضيع في بطني من الخوف والاتباك واول مارديدت وقال الوووو حسيت ان خلاص بطني بينقع علي وسييييييده حمام الله يعزكم وصابني اسهال خخخخخخخخ لمدة اسبوع تميت على هالحال كلما ايتصل واسمعه صوته على طووول حمام حتى هو استغرب قالي شوفيج كلما اتصل اتقولين عقب بكلمك وكيف ياب رقمي صرقه من تلفون امه فديته ربي يحفظه السموحة وايد كركرت عليكم

----------


## hiba_003

ملقووفة رقم 2135475432521

----------


## حرمه يديده

طبعا اول مره كنت في السياره .. و بسير البيت خخخخخخخ ما اذكر الكلام بس بما معناه يوم بتوصلين اتصلي و سويت طاااف ^____^ خخخخخخخ .. 

كان يقولي شكلج مغصوبه علي من زووود ما كنتي لابستني .. >> دوم يقول اتصلي و انا طاااف خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## أحلى زهرة

uppppppppppp

----------


## عيون المهاااا

كنت وايد مستحيه خليته يرن وايد بعدين رديت وكان يسولف عادي ذكرتينا بايام بدايه العرس وناسه وسوالف ههههههههههههه

----------


## وردة الدار

انا كنت اتريا اتصاله بفاااااااااارغ الصبر ويوم اتصل يلست في حجره بروحي عشان آخذ راحتي في الكلام .... المهم تم هو يرمس ويرمس عن سفراته ورحلاته ويا ربعه وعن دراسته وانا كل الي سويته هو اني كنت مستمعه جيده وبس

----------


## ريماني الحلوة

خخخخخ حلوة سوالفكم 
احنا ما سوينا حفلة ملجة كبيرة بس هلي واهله. يوم اهله سارو البيت هو قعد اونه عنده كلمة راس .يا يلس حذالي وقالي كم رقمج ؟ خخخخخخ ( اونه يرقم ) قتله بسرعة من غير تفكير ما عندي تلفون ( وهناك عندي) هو ابتسم لانه عرف اني اقص عليه وعقب فترة قال اوكي انا باجر بييب لج رقم قتله لا عندي رقم . هو يحليله كله كان مبتسم وانا مبوزة بعدين عطيته رقمي , ويوم طلع من بيتنا ع طول اتصل ( مبين عليه اشتاقلي بسرعة خخخخ) بصراحة عيبني صوته ع الفون بس صدقوني ما فهمت عليه كله كنت اقول شو ؟ شو؟ ( لاني بصراحة ما افهم ع الصوت الخشن)

----------


## نقنوقة

اول يوم ملجنا ما اتصل ~ لين الحينه حاقده عليه ع هاي الحركة  :12 (18): 

اليوم الثاني ع العصر طرش مسج .،‘ وقال بأنه بيكلمنيه ع المسااا 

المهم يه المسااا .. وكنت بيت ختيه .. اتصل وانا اتعشى يمكن ع الساعة 11 الليل جي 

وتم يرمسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس لين 5 مادري 6 الفير 

والله جبدي لااااعت .. لاني مب من النوع إلي يحب التيلفون ...!

حتى أحيد أذوني انتفخت  :12 (85): 

وكان كله يرمس عن دراسته  :12 (99):  ...!

بعدين حس ع دمه وغير السالفة  :Big Grin: 

وهيك يعني  :12 (83):

----------


## عالية الغالية

اللهم ارزق بنات منتدى سيدات الامارات وبنات المسلمين الازواج الصالحين
اللهم امين

----------


## المقنعة

أب .. 

الله يوفجن يالمعرسات و المالجات .. 

عقبالي ايي اخبركن .. ^^

----------


## أم غروور

ذكرتيني والله بأيام أول خخخخ  :13 (36): 


الله يسلمج كنت أنا في السوق كنت رايحه آخذ فستاني مال الملجه لانه ملجتي كانت اليوم الثاني.. :44 (22): 

طبعا يوم الخميس ملجنا في المحكمه والحفله كانت يوم الجمعه يعني وراه بسرعه .. :44 (36): 

طبعا ماكلمت ريلي غير يوم الخميس الساعه عشر يوم كنت في السوق رن فوني خليته يرن مده عقب رديت لووووووول  :13 (51): 

وتخيلوا حفلة الملجه كان في اليوم الثاني يعني ماتعرفنا لبعض زين خخخخ  :44 (34): 

يعني نحن الأثنين كنا مستحيين من بعض حتي بالحفله لأنه بعدنا مامتعودين لبعض .. :44 (26):

----------


## mozani

up
up
up

----------


## المديه

ما شاء الله ها الموضوع من 2008 
بس حلو الصراحه
انا ريلي من عيالته كلمني بالخطبة ولا بعد بالخفا يعني بيني وبينه وبين اخته
المهم هو كلمني ثاني يوم الخطبه وفي الخطبه هو كان مسافر الكويت وكان على ايام حرب امريكا على العراق يعني ماحضر 
ولما اتصل انا كنت قاعده بالنادي الاجتماعي بسكن مقام ثلاثة كنا نطالع استار اكاديمي وها الكلام كان 2003
وطبعا عرفت الرقم لانه من الكويت ومارديت عليه الا بعد ماطلعت من النادي وطبعا البنات اللي كانوا هناك يعرفون اشقى المكان كان زحمه يعني قولوا على الاتصال الثاني رديت عليه
و كنت مستحية موت وبارك لي ويتخبرني عن اخباري ودراستي وشوي ماكملنا 5 دقايق قلت له خلاص بخليك الحين لاني مشغوله<<<<<< للتصريف لاغير 
وكان هو اللي يتصل وانا لا وما اعرف كيف ابوي حس وسألني اذا كان يتصل وانا طبعا ما اعرف اكذب قلت له هيه خخخ
وفديته ماقالي شي بس لما يا خطيبي يشوفني بالنظرة الشرعية طبعا كلم ابوه واخوه وقالهم ترا الريال يتصل بالبنت ومن ها الكلام يعني هزبه قدام اهله ههههههه
وبعد الملجه نقعد نسولف لين الفجر<<< ماتلاحضون انه معضم القصص انهم يقعدون على التلفون لين 4 الفير خخخخخ
وللحين فديته يذكرني بالمكاله الاولى 
يقولي يعني انا متصل بيج وانتي تقول لي انج مشغوله يعني شغلج اهم مني
ههههههههههه
ويذكرني بعد بابوي لما هزبه وقفطه جدام ابوه واخوه
هههههههههههههه
اسميني ضحكت عليه

----------


## BNT الامارات

اذكر اول ما سوالي تلفون سكرت في ويهه

خخخخخخ

----------


## hiba_003

إن شاء الله أخطب و اخبركم سالفتي ..دعواتكم
يارب ترزقني و ترزق بنات المنتدى بالزوج الصالح عاجلا غير آجل

----------


## شيخةراك

الموضوع حلو
كملوووووووووو
اب اب

----------


## mozani

يالله نبا سووالف كملن ههههههههههه اسميني مت ضحك

----------


## rayo0oma

جآري انتظآر آلبعل ,,

----------


## عليا القمر23

نـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــااايس ^^


ملقوفه رقم مليونين ههههههههههههه

----------


## أم غالي

حلوووووووووو ههههههههههههههه

----------


## عليا القمر23

فـــــــــــــــــــــوق^^

----------


## roo7i

ملقوووووووووووووفة خخ

----------


## ابتسامة قمر

فووق خخ

----------


## ~ العاش ~

خخ بتجراا وبقولكم سالفتي ،

الله يسلمكم اتصل بعد الملجه بـ 4 اياام اونه مستحي وغير جيه كان يبا ياخذ الاذن من ابويه عسب يرمسني لانه ما قاله 

يوم اتصل ردت عليه اميه جان تسلم عليه وسولفت وياه خخخ 

المهم عقب عطتني الفون عسب ارمسه تميت حوالي نص ساعه ارمسه عقب شوي ما ادري بالغلط سكرت في ويه 
رد اتصل قالي يمدحونه يسكرون بدون ما يقولون باي انا فقققققققققطت ما عرفت شو ارد تميت سااكته طوول الوقت اصلا كان هو كله يتكلم وانا ساكته تميت ابند في ويه حوالي اسبوع وهو وحليله عاذرني طبعا بالغلط لاني مرتبكه 

وهييك كل الموضوع ^^ 

لا تضحكوون عليه ^^

----------


## عليا القمر23

اب 

اب 

اب

----------


## **ام نهيان**

انا ريلي كان يتصل من اول يوم الملجه ومارديت عليه الابعد اسبووع باصرار من اخويه والا بيخبر ابويه عليه اني ما ارد ع الريال ههههههههه

واول يوم رمسني قايل للأخوية يوم بترد البيت خبرني وبكلمها,,!!
وانا رديت كان برنامجي المفضل طالع واريد اشوفه ويقولي اخويه دشي الحجره!! وانا اقوله يوم بيخلص البرنامج خبره عكيفك خخخخخ طبعا ماطاوعني اخويه وخبره واتصل في عز اندماجي بالبرنامج!!
وكنت مسجلتنه الحكومه,,اتصل ورن ورن وام نهيان تناقز فمكانها وخلص الاكسجين عليها من الروعه هههههه
ورديت عليه وانا اتلون احمر واخضر واصفر ومغمضه يوني بالقوو,,وكله ساكته احيدني مانطقت غير بخير الحمدالله !!والريال يعاتب ليش ما ارد عليه وانا بخير الحمدالله ههههههههههه

----------


## مجروحة النفس

للرفع

----------


## برقع وردي

> هههههه حليلج شاده حيلج ماشا الله....تعجبيني جيه دوم ارفعي الموضوع



خخخخ ... افا عليج انتي بس واحلا رفع لعنونج _______________^

----------


## Ro7 AlRo7

هع هع انا ريلي هو ولد عمي يعني نعرف بعض عادي

بس بعد اول يوم ع الفوون غير

ماذكر شو قال ولاذكر شو قلت هههه بس اهم شي ان كل شي عدا ع خير والحمدلله

----------


## عليا القمر23

^_________^



نايس

----------


## 4 فصول

الله صدق وناسه هالموضوع ذكرتوني بالايام الخوالي خخخخخخخخخ
احليله ريلي ما استحا الا يوم النظرة الشرعية (اعتقد اسمها جي لاني ناسيه)
المهم يوم الملجه كان خاطره نيلس بروحنا بس كانو اهله بيسيرون معه لان جدامهم درب مو من نفس المدينة وطلع زعلان احليله واستأذن انه يبلي فون عشان يرمسني اظن ثاني او ثالث يوم اتصلت امه حق اميه وقالتلها فلان يبي يكلم فلانه على فونج عادي قالتلها عادي قال عقب 5 دقايق بيتصل المهم يوم اتصل اميه قالتلي خذي الفون وطلعي الحوي كلمي وجان ادخل غرفة اخوي كان محد واكلمه الويه احمر طماطه وارتجف و اعرق جني ماخذة دوش سريع المهم اشحالج بخير شخبارج الحمد لله (هذا اللي اتذكره) وقالي انه عنده امتحان باجر ادعيلي خمس دقايق وسكرنا اميه تمت تضحك وتقولي بس جي ؟؟؟عقب كم يوم زارنا ويابلي فون عشان يرمسني واقولكم صرنا حياتنا كلها فون طول النهار يتصل او مسجات اذكر عقب كم يوم سرنا دبي وتم يتصل ويطرش مسجات حتى عمي قالي ياخي اذيتونا خلاص حطي فونج صامت فضحتينا خخخخخخخخخخخ ودايما واحليله يرمسني قبل لا يرقد واخوانه يرقدون في الغرفة احليلهم شباب كل يوم يسألو متى بتعرس خلاص فكنا يسير ينخش تحت اللحاف ويرمس عشان ما يسمعوه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ما بكمل خلاص استانسو يالملقوفات خخخخخو الله سوالفكم اتونس

----------


## رٍؤٍوٍح خلـي

امممم انا وريلي كنا نسوولف بالمسجات واحيد طرشي مسج قالي حد عندج قلت له لا وماتوقعت انه يتصل ..بس اتصلبي وانصدمت ومارديت عليه طرشلي مسج وقااال لي ردي علي مابطول .. رديت عليه مارمس سمعني اغنيه لعيضه لانه يعرف اني اتسمع لعيضه وااايد وقااالي اهداااا وبس تم يسولف وانا سااااكته عقب قال ليش مستحيه قلت له بنكمل سوالف ف المسجاات وسكرنااا وبسسس

----------


## هديل المشاعر

من الساعة 10 بالليل و انا اقرا

<<<< ملقوفة  :Smile:

----------


## banota.a7

يا حلات الملاقيف عقبالكم..

لي عوده ..

----------


## وسط قلبي

انا ملقوفه بس احسني اذنبت في حق حرمة خالي يوم الملجه هههههههههههههههههه
انا كنت بايته ف بيت يدوه وطبعا لاول مره ف التاريخ احصل تصريخ اني اسير مع خالي وابات عندي دوه وومن الفرحه خالي ناااااااسي حرمته
المهم يا يوم الملجه ولانه اول مره اسير بيتهم ويشوفوني خالي كل شوي يطرشلي مسج انتي مرتاحه عيبتج الملجه؟

حسيت انه انا العروس خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
وطبعا من سوالفكم الحلوه احين استوعبت انه لازم يوم الملجه ترمسون مع الريل
وانا يالسه سهرانه ف الصاله اتريا خالي ايي يسولف معاي هو قايلي يوم بتين بيتنا بنسولف وايد عاد انا فرحت
يت الساعه 3 ماطلع من الحجره ومرت نص ساعه ويت اربع الفير وانا يالسه ف الصاله بروحي
ومفوووووووله ع الاخر لني اول مره اسير بيتهم وصار هالموقف تعذبت خخخخخ

عقب جان اييني وانا مول محد يقرب صوبي حاول مني مناك عاد خالي حنون مسكين مب عارف شو يرضي بنت الاخت العنيده,,,ياب سلة الحلاوه اللي شالتنها بيتهم وقالي كلي وياي قلتله ماريد اكل شي

وتم مسكين يحاول فيني وهوه ميت يبا ينام ههههههههههههه ويابلي بندول حق الصداع وانا معصبه زعلانه
احسني هبله يوم قريت سوالفكم ماكنت اعرف انه ترمسون ليلة الملجه

عقب طرشلي مسج يوم رجعت بوظبي قال انا لبست حرمتي يوم الملجه وييت عندج يالدبه
احس حرمته بتكرهني هههههههههههههههههه انا اسفه خالي وحرمتك ماكنت اعرف هالسوالف

احين فهمت كل شي عقبال مااعرس بس مايستوي للريل نفس اللي صار لخالي المسكين
وازيدكم من الشعر بيت اول يوم رمس حرمته ف الخطوبه سالته من اعز انسان ف حياتك اختك صح.؟
قالها لاااااااااا بنت اختي اعز انسانه ف حياتي وماستغني عنها ودوم اكلمها وهي صغيره وحبوبه
قالها كل شي عني واونه بنستوي انا وياها اصدقاء ههههههههههههه حرام يمكن ماتبا الحرمه
يوم يا خبرني قالي حرمتي تسلم عليج وانا كلمتها عنج ،،جان اموت ضحك قلتله ايه خالي شو ترمس الحرمه عني توكم مخطوبين
خلك رومانسي انسى اني موجوده هههههههه قال لا عادي هي حبوبه واستانسنت يوم سمعت عنج

مرت الايام عقب الملجه وانا من النوع اللي يستحي وماحب اكلم حرمه بتعرس او معرسه عشان مايقولون هاي خربتها وهاي شاغلتنها وهالسوالف تعرفون
انصدمت انها مطرشتلي مسج وجان اموت قلت ياربي انا ابي اطلع من حياتهم يدخلوني وانا ما دري
تمت اطرشلي مسجات حليلها ووايد تتفداني وتقولي حبيبتي (من اول يوم كيف؟)
ف انا قلت اكيد عشان خالي بس انا مابي هالشي ابي حياتهم بروحهم بدون انا ماكون سبب بينهم
حسيت مع الايام خفت مسجاتها لني ماكنت اعبرها وانا من النوع اللي يفر تلفونه ف البيت ويوم اطلع بس اشله
خالي لومني قال انها تبا تتقرب منج وانتي مب معبره عيب عليج 
احين انا شو اسوي لازم اعبرها توهم مالجين مابي بعد يتضايق بسبتي

احين مرتاحه الحمدلله احس اني مب مخربه عليهم
تميت اصيح قلت لخالي اذاانا سبب بيخلي حرمتك تغار انسى اني موجوده
لني انسانه اعاني من حشرة الاهل وصرت مابي حد يتقرب مني وعقب يتكلم من ورا ظهري


وصح بعد موقف يوم الملجه طبعا دخلوهم داخل وتمو لين 1 وعبينا انا وخالاتي ف نفس الحجره قلت لخالوه انتي ييبي عباتي انا مابسير استحي
حرام كل شوي حد يخرب عليهم وبفتحون الباب وقالت خالوه الا انتي تسيرين خالج عادي مابيقولج شي
وعقب الدز دخلت وانا منزله راسي اوني ماشوفهم ههههههههههههههههههه ملقوفه تراني بس استحيت
وهو حرمته يطالعوني قلت يمه بشرد ههههههههه جان يبتسم لي خالي ويوم ييت اطلع قالتلي حرمته مابتسلمين عليه؟
وانا مستحيه جان اسلم عليها واشرد هههههههههههه
عقب قال خالي شو ها كل شوي يخربون علينا اههههههههه قللته والله انا اسفه ماكنت ابا ادخل قال انتي عادي ع اخر شي بس غيرج كل شوي يبون شي 
والله سوالف حلوه قال زين يوم دخلتي عشان حرمتي تبي تشوفج قلتله خبرك عتيج انا يالسه عندها ع الكوشه ههههههههههه
بس يلست وماعرفت شو اقولها قلتله طالعه حلوه ماشاء الله (غبيه قولي انتي منوه شدراها الحرمه فيج)



وبس هيك سوري وايد طولت عليكم

----------


## دلع مغرور

up
up
up

----------


## وسط قلبي

اف تعبت انا قاريه بداية الموضوع السنه اللي طافت واحين خلصته اف افتكييييت
حلو الشعور متى بنعرس ابي ارمسه ف التلفون ها اللي مجهول الهويه 

ع قولة خالي ريلج بضربه ضرب ههههههههه قلتله هيه ماتروم ياويلك ان قلتله شي (قويه)
احين مطفره بخالي ايام ملجته بس مب حاسه انه مستانس ماعرف ليش
كان ف البدايه فرحان ومستحي وحالته حاله وحتى فرحت له واحين من اسبوعين شي صار فيه
انا يهمني اساعده لكن ماقدر اساله اذا بينه وبين حرمته لنه عيب هالشي
قولولي شو الحل؟؟ انا اقرب وحده لخالي ومب قادره اسويله شي 
ماحسه مستانس نفس قبل وهو من النوع اللي مايقول شو فيه حتى حرمته مابيقولها
ابيهم يستانسون ويحسون بفرحة هالايام ومايتم متضايق وتعبان
اليوم يرمسني يقول انا مابي ارتاح ولا احب الراحه
ادعوله الله يفرج همه ويسعده ويفرح بهاللحظات اللي ماتتعوض

----------


## مرود كحالي

*هههه هييه ذكرتيني 
اول مااادقلي انا ماكنت اعرف انه خذ رقمي من اخته وكل شوي اييني رقم غريب فوق ال4 مراات 
وانا اعرف انه هو بس اوني ماارد ع ارقام غريبه خخخخخخخخخ
وعقب طرش لي فلانه انا ريلج ردي لووول

ورحت انخشيييت في بقعه عشان محد يسمعنيه خخخخ واوني ارمس بصوت وااااااااااااطي وناااعم مع انه مايخصني فالنعومه لووول

لكن الحين يوم اتعودت عليه يقولي ياافلانه اونه رجعي صووتج القديم مال اول يوووم ههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااااي

ربي يخليه ويحفظه لي ^^*

----------


## وسط قلبي

:12: 


> *هههه هييه ذكرتيني 
> اول مااادقلي انا ماكنت اعرف انه خذ رقمي من اخته وكل شوي اييني رقم غريب فوق ال4 مراات 
> وانا اعرف انه هو بس اوني ماارد ع ارقام غريبه خخخخخخخخخ
> وعقب طرش لي فلانه انا ريلج ردي لووول
> 
> ورحت انخشيييت في بقعه عشان محد يسمعنيه خخخخ واوني ارمس بصوت وااااااااااااطي وناااعم مع انه مايخصني فالنعومه لووول
> 
> لكن الحين يوم اتعودت عليه يقولي ياافلانه اونه رجعي صووتج القديم مال اول يوووم ههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااااي
> 
> ربي يخليه ويحفظه لي ^^*



وايد استوا صوتج ناعم  :12:  لانه انا ملقوفه مايخصني ف النعومه ههههههه
ليتني اختج يوم بشوفج انخشيتي بيي ازيغج واااااااااااح
الله يسعدكم يااااااارب ويوفقكم دنيا واخره :Smile:

----------


## وسط قلبي

عقب ملجة خالي عاد بديت استوعب شو يصير ف الملجه
ماكملنا شهر وملجت بنت عميه ربي يسعدها وبتعرس قريب الله يوفقها
المهم طحنا فيها تعليق نحنا كنا خمس بنات بس وايد ويا بعض وتمينا عندها ولعوزناها
يوم شفتها حسيت بصيح ماشاء الله عليه تهبل الله يحفظها 
وااااااااااايد كانت مستحيه ومن كثر ماكانت منزله راسها يوم يت تعطيه الكيك تقولاظن دخلت الخاشوقه في عيونه هههههههههههههه
ويوم دخلوا الحجره حلفت انها مارفعت راسها ولا شافته غير قبل مايطلع بشوي 
وبالباجر كنا ف بيتهم وقال انه بيدخل يسلم عليها فجأة وتونا مخلصين غدا
تخيلو حجرتها مابتقدر تطلع لها عشان تتعدل لنه بيكون ف طريجها
واركض انا احيد يايبه شنطة مكياج صغيره وهالسوالف وحاطتها ف حجرة خالوه
واطلع المسكره والقلوس واعطيها شيلتي لنه كنا يايين نتغدى عنهم
وكشخناها سرعه وطلعت 
ههههههههه احسني ركضت ركض اقولها تعااااااااالي البسي شيلتي سرعه

----------


## وسط قلبي

up up up up up up up up up up

----------


## كلي برآءه

كنت طالعه من البيت بدون ما اخبره
و بعد ما خبرته
لانه يوم يرمسني قال ما بيج تطلعين بدون ما تقولين لي ههههههه\\\


المهم كان ف=قبل 3 ساعات عدنا بالبيت
يآيب لي فون يديد ورقم يديد 

المهم طلعنآ للسوق 
واتصل 

تميت سآكته و هو يرمس 
ويسولف لي عن بريعصي بالحماام خخخخخخخخخخخ 
ولاآ شفآطه الحماام خربآنه هههههه
فرآشي مب مرتب 
ملابسي طآيحه تحت 
ههههههه
مآ ادري الاخ وين يتحرى عمره متصل 
يشكي حال وصآخته لي من اول يوم يعني افهمي يآ فلانه ورآج ريل فوضوي هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عشقي فيصل

يا قلبي يا هذاك اليوم اخذ رقمي من اختة وانا ما ادري ويوم دق علي مارديت لاني ما كنت اعرف ان رقمة وشوي ويرسل مسج انا فيصل قسم باللة من الربكة رميت الجوال وركض عند امي واقولها يمة فيصل دق علي ارد وتضحك وتقول اية عادي رجلك صار كلمية بس لا تطيحين الميانة على طول خخخخخخخخخخخخ الثقل صنعة واللة اني ثقيلة وبزيادة المهم يوم كلمني يساءلني اسئلة وانا طول الوقت وانا اقول يارب كانت هذي جملتي واسبوع بس صرنا اصدقاء خخخخخ

----------


## حنّــاني

يتني صيحة ماذكر موقف مايحضرني شي احين هههه

----------


## برقع وردي

الله ياسوالف .. فطامي اشوفج شاده الهمه وياي خخخخخ ______^
واحلا رفع

----------


## أتعبني غلاهـ

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

وآآيــد حلوة سوآلفكــن ..

من شلة الملقــوفآآآت هــع !

----------


## غلايH

للـــــــــــــــــــــــــرفع

----------


## راعيةh2

والله حلووة سوالفكم .. الله يوفقكم يارب ..

وعقبالناا نحن الملقووفااات .. 

ان شااء الله ماتخلص سنة 2010 الا كل الملقووفات مالجين عليهم  :Smile:

----------


## jumana

رفع



رفع

----------


## Just Pearl

والله حلووة سوالفكم .. الله يوفقكم يارب ..

وعقبالناا نحن الملقووفااات .. 

ان شااء الله ماتخلص سنة 2010 الا كل الملقووفات مالجين عليهم 

أمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب

----------


## روح الوفا

بعد هالمامه وبعد العرس كل شي يتغير خساره

----------


## *{شمۈخيےيڪسرڪ

( ملقوفه مبتدئة بريئة)....

بس سوالفكم طرطريشن...فطست ضحك...

----------


## ريمـ اني

أنا والله ماطعت أرد عليه..طرشتله مسج (أستحي أرد)

طرشلي ردي أنا أسوق ولا تبيني أدعم..

عقب سويت عمري طيبه وقتله لا بسم الله عليك ..خخخ
ورديت عليه ........

عقبال كل العزابيه يارب..ويرزق كل محرومه الذريه الصالحه يارب..

----------


## Maryam22

> لووول سوالفكم حلوة خخ.. انا عندي سؤال غريب للمعرسات خخخ كيف رقمج ورقمتيه : p
> ولا هو روحه ياب رقمج لووول؟ خاطري أعرف



هههه حلو سؤالج البريء خخخ

انا قاعدة معاه ويسولف وطول الوقت يسألني شحالج وانا ارد الحمدلله جنه ماشي رمسة ثانيه

عقب قالي كم رقمج بتصل فيج يوم برد البيت 
حسيت بغيت اصيح لااااااااااا كيف اعطيه رقمي لوول

قلت له رقمي .. قالي بتصل فيج عسب يظهر رقمي وخزنيه عندج

وهيك خلصت القصة لهالليلة.. 

وأول مكالمة اتصل فيني كان الجمعة الظهر.. قالي اشحالج قلت الحمدلله 
سألني متى نشيتي قلت له الساعه 11.. 

جان يقول ليش ماتصلتي اول ما نشيتي .. في خاطري قلت بلاه ها مستعيل ع رزقه استحي انزين هههههه

وليومكم مر 3 شهور ما اتصل فيه الا بالناااادر هو اللي يتصل

----------


## نم نم مي

اللهم إني أمسيت أشهدك، وأشهد حملة عرشك، وملائكتك، وجميع خلقك، أنك أنت الله، لا إله إلا أنت، وأن محمداًً عبدك ورسولك

----------


## برونزيه غاويه

ملقوفه رقم طعش طعش يعني مادري كم هع 

يوم بيشرف بعلي العزيز << يعني يوم بيدق باب بيتنا هع للحين مضيع البيت خخخخ 

بقولج شو بيصير هع

----------


## мišš βяšтееĵ

هههههههههه

من شفت هالموضوع نقعت ضحك ، ،

لاني مالجه من جريب ، ، واستوالي موقف انمـآ ايييه ههههه ، ،

يقوؤلكم ابوي من النوع المتشدد ، ، فمـآ طاع يخليه يرمسني ، ،

قـآم عمي ويصير ربيعه وعطاه رقمي وقاله لا تخبر حد خله من بينكم ، ،

جان يتصل ، ، وانا ابند فويهه يطرشلي مسجات يقولي انا ريلج ، ،

ارد عليه اقوله عن الخرررط ، ، بعد موؤوؤوؤت صدقت انه ريلي ، ،

شوي وكـآن بيكفخني <<~ ها من بدايتهـآ وليتني اعرفه من قبل كككك ،، 

وهيدي حكـآيتي ، ،

.
.

----------


## "روح راك"

ههههههههه ماشاءالله عليكن... سوالفكن حلللللوة ..عقبالنا ياربي...

ادعن لي .. .. يارب ماتخلص سنة 2010 والا كل ملقوفات المنتدى معرسات ..اللهم آمييين

----------


## أم راشد العين



----------


## be with me

اب اب

----------


## برقع وردي

وبعد احلا رفعععععععععععع ___________^

----------


## خولة الحمادي

هيه والله ايااام حللللوه ..


عاااد يوووم اتصل فييني عقب الملجه ..





.
.



.
.


















كـــــــــــــــت 






















.
.



.
.










خخخخ خلييه يوووصل بالاول بعديين يصيير خييير ..


دلييته البييت بس مووتره خرباااان هيهيهي > صدق انج سخيفه هع ..



اللهم ارزقني الزوج الصااالح ..

----------


## برقع وردي

واحلا رفع __^

----------


## فـز الخفـوق

المرزوقيييييييييييييييييه صراحه موضوعج عجججججججججججججيب . قريته من اول صفحه لين الاخيره خخخخخ 
ملقوفه 9844848484 
الموضوع جديم حده بس حلووو  :Frown:  مابيه ينغلق  :Frown:

----------


## بنوتة ميونيخ

وانا عالكوشه وهوو يرمسني وانا موووووووووووول من المستحى ماصديت صوبه ولا فهمت شو يقول وعقب يوم رحت حجرتي ياني فووق وعطاني ارقام تيلفوناته وقالي اترياج تتصليبي وانا سويتله طاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف وثاني يوم اتصلبي وانا من المستحى ماعرفت شاقوله قتله فديتهن خالاتي عازميني عالغدا في المطعم بمناسبة ملجتي وسكت ههههههههه الصراحه ايااام حلوووووه الله يديمهاااا دووووووووووووووم مب يووووووووووووم والحين راح المستحى خخخخ اعطيه تفاصيل يومي كااااامل عني

----------


## الدرر

اب اب اب اب

ماشاء الله موضوع حلو

وعقبالنا نحن الملاقيييف

----------


## أم اللومي

اما أنتو انتيكه

.

.

أنا عادي اول مره رمسته ودق سوالف جني اعرفه منزمان وهو ميت ضحك اونه رمسي رمسي المهم طحت فيه تعليقات الخ
وعلقته

عقب تم يتصل 3 ايام لبسته مول مارد تخبل 99 مكالمه بليوم 
يوم رديت عليه اليوم ال4 اسمع فتنه من قمة راسه اونه بموت بعرس بسرعه لين ماتردين قلتله امتحانات ماقدر اكلمك , قال يعني
تبيني اصدق ا نج تذاكرين , قلتله هي هي ومن هناك مافتحت لكتاب

يا محلاة سهر الليالي ايام الملجه , مسوتله فلم هندي اونه يرمس هنتين وحده طيبه و وحده شريره 
شو كان يستانس مايصدق ع الطلب الطيبه ولا الشريره كل دقيقه انتي منو اي وحده

اما الحين يا حسرة قلبي 
صج ايام الملجه غير

----------


## امـ شموه

دق اكثر عن مره واتالفون في الكبت واكبر ططططططططططططططططاف وبعدين الخدامه يابت اتلقون عشان ارد ورديت وطاح اتالفون الوه بكلمك عقب عندي اربيعمتي ههههههي

----------


## ليندااااا

كنا وااااايد رسمين مع بعض
لانى بعدنا ما تعودنا على بعض

----------


## Em Wesam

بعلي العزيز من الأقارب .. بس كان هو في بلد وأنا في بلد وما كنت بعرفه قبل .. أول اتصال كان رهيييب وحلو أول مرة أسمع صوته.. قضيناه مزح ههههه

الحمد لله أخدنا على بعض بسرعة والآن تزوجنا والحمد لله ... الله يسعد كل البنات *_^

----------


## الوزيره7

ما شالله عليج ما دجيتي الا على الوتر الحساس ...  :12 (51):  والله كانت واااايد حلوه هاي الايام .
المهم سرنا ملجنا في المحكمة وريلي من امارة ثانيه عن اماراتي اول ما ملجنا الصبح ورد امارته اتصل فيني وانا واايد منحرجه شو ارد عليه تميت مرتبكه حتى حسيت انه بيسكر واخر شي رديت جالي : السلام عليكم رديت : وعليكم السلام وتم ساكت شوي وبعدين انطلق الحبيب وجالي : مبروووك علينا وبالزور رديت بصوت خفيف الله يبارك فيك ... عجب جلتله حمدالله علي سلامتك وصلت البيت ... هيه الله يسلمج ... بس فعلا ايام واايد حلوه تسلمين حبيبتي على الموضوع .

----------


## { آحلى دلع ..

هيه يالايام الخوآلـ’ـي ..

آيآم حلوة كآنـ,ـت =)

----------


## الدرر

بخبركم سالفة اختي سألتها من كم يوم
تقولي اول مكالمة كانت عاديه بس يوم الملجه ههههه موتتني من الضحك
تقولي ريلها يرمسها عاادي وهي ترد عقب يوم تموا بروحهم ريلها يقوللها تبين ككاو بيأكلها 
اختي تقول فخاطرها شو ها مالت مايستحي ككاو قال وتقول كنت ارتجف احس باحساس اول مرة احس فيه
يالسه ويا واحد وايدي طالعه شسالفه ههههههههه

وليلة عرسها راحو الشارجة فالفندق تصيييييح هه ابا امييييي هههههههههههه

...............................
وسالفة ربيعتها
ليلة عرسها رايحين فندق وهالفندق فيه بلكونه 
عاد هاي ياها الاحساس قوي هههه فاتحه الدريشه وتقوله وديني عند امي ولا بفر عمري
بنتحر وتصيييح ههههههههه ريلها خاف مسكييين ويهدييها

----------


## بدر البدو

هع ذكرتيني انا ياني المليج الظهر فالبيت وملج وخلصت حفلة الملجة عقبها بيومين يعني فيوم الملجة ماشفته
ونفس يوم الملجة كنت معزومة ع حنة ربيعتي
واتصلت امه فامي وخذت رقمي عشان تعطيه لولدها
وامي قالتلي انه خذ رقمي وبيتصل فيني
يحليله قبل لا يتصل طرشلي مسج انه بيتصل فيني وكتبلي اسمه فااخر المسج عشان اعرف انه هو
هع
وجان انا الغبية رديت عليه اوكي اتصل وفااخر المسج كتبتله اسمي
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
شوفو الغباء اللي فيني
ومتصل فيني وهو ناقع من الضحك :12 (3):

----------


## عطرك انفاسي

ورفجتيه انكن غراااااااااااااام هههههههههـ روعه 
احم احم .. اناا بعد من مخاوياات شمه الملاقيف ههههههههه
الله يسعدكم ان شا الله ويرزقنااا ^^

----------


## ميمي الوثبه

هههههههههه ربي يسعدكم ويهنيكم 

وعقبالنا نحن الملاقيييييييف ونسدح لكم مواقفنا

----------


## عروس العيم

فووووق

----------


## حبايب عيوني

> هع ذكرتيني انا ياني المليج الظهر فالبيت وملج وخلصت حفلة الملجة عقبها بيومين يعني فيوم الملجة ماشفته
> ونفس يوم الملجة كنت معزومة ع حنة ربيعتي
> واتصلت امه فامي وخذت رقمي عشان تعطيه لولدها
> وامي قالتلي انه خذ رقمي وبيتصل فيني
> يحليله قبل لا يتصل طرشلي مسج انه بيتصل فيني وكتبلي اسمه فااخر المسج عشان اعرف انه هو
> هع
> وجان انا الغبية رديت عليه اوكي اتصل وفااخر المسج كتبتله اسمي
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> شوفو الغباء اللي فيني
> ومتصل فيني وهو ناقع من الضحك


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله ضحكتيني خخخ

----------


## انا و القمر

ع فكرة انا مستعيبة من روحي خلصت الموضوع ف يوم و عيني تصيح تقول ارحمي عمررررج .. ! ~

----------


## جرح وحداوي

ملقوووووووووووووووووووووفة.....

----------


## دهن العووووود

ههه اب اب لعيون ملاقيفو


ارزقنا يا رب

----------


## almuhiria

عجبوني الملاقيف هههههه 

بس بصراحه انا للحين ماكلمته .. بس من تتصل امه وتكلم امي انا على طووول 
اذننني مع اذنها لان ريلي قاعد معاها ويخبرونا عن الترتيبات 
ههههههه فديت صووته انا ،،

----------


## اناناسة

*اول مكالمة بعد الملجه كانت ويه بويه

باركلي و رديت الله يبارك بحياتك و طبعا باباتي كان واقف عند السيرة و يطالعنا !

كنت مسوية عمري مستحية

و مناك لا مستحى و لا هم يحزنوون ..كنت متغشية زين ما اندبغت جدامه 

عقب ما اتذكر اول مكالمة شو كانت بنفس اليوم ...


بس اتذكر اول مكالمة قبل الملجه و اتصل ( بدوامي ) و قال : 

ممكن اعزمج على العشاء ؟؟؟ ( الريال ما عرف كيف يفتح الموضوع ) 


و اختار ادمر طريقة هههههه

قلت بعصبية تاااااااااااااااامة ... سير اعزم خدامتكم و طاطاااااااااااخ سكرت التلفووون بويهه...

و ثاني يوم الا اشوف عموووو ( عمو المستقبل يايتني الدوام ) اونه لشغلة و مناك قرقرة وياي خخخخ

و كمن يوم و تمت الخطبة 


الله يرزق كل بنووتة زوج صااالح اولأ و اخيرأ و من ثم مقتدر لووول 

*

----------


## دهن العووووود

ههههه
اناناساه خفي ع الريال مسكين

طيحتي ويهه


ادعولي بنات

----------


## (خيماويه)

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## اناناسة

> ههههه
> اناناساه خفي ع الريال مسكين
> 
> طيحتي ويهه
> 
> 
> ادعولي بنات



ههههه

الله يرزقج زوج صاااااااااااااالح يعرف قدرج ياااارب  :16:

----------


## اسيرت شوق

:5:  :18:

----------


## صوت الشعب

جــــديــــد مواضـــيـــعــي

كتاب الابتهاج شخصي وعالجي العين المس السحر بثلاث ايام مجرب 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1015523

موقع الفتوى اسرع بحث لفتواج فالنت الفتوى بضغطة زر 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1015520

جدول الشفاء باذن الله للعين والمس 
http://www.gulfup.com/X6j1k1g6vvnk3



تجربتي جدول الشفاء باذن الله من العين والسحر وتاخر الزواج وعين العلم 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=995102

تجربتي في علاج رمل البول بداية تكون الحصى في الكلى
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=963000
صلاة قيام الليل لمن لاتعرف>>للعضوة نوفاني
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=324753
برنامج يحدد الثلث الاخير لقيام الليل >>للعضوة الشوق للجنان
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=613699
موقع إلكتروني لتعليم القرآن الكريم بالتوجيه الصوتي>>للعضوة بنت مسندم مفيد
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=950893

برنامج يساعدج ويذكرج بقراءة القران كل يوم حماس
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=885255
اكتشفي وساوس الشيطان عند قراءة سورة البقرة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=895241

ﻣنْ دآومَ ﻋﻟىَ قِرآءتَہآ أتَحدآھْ إذآ لمْ يَحصُل ﻋﻟىَ مآ يريدھُ بآلضَبط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926288
الَزِمَي الاستِغفار ونْمي مالج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929591
وصفة للحمل من الشيخ محمد العريفي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=936903
الجن وقيام الليل
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=899065
علامات توغل الايمان بقلب العبد وايد حلو الفيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=925032
وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929594
جداول للأعمال اليوميه لتساعدكم وتشجعكم في عمل الطاعات
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926327


احبكن في الله

----------


## شيوومتي

طررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر رر ع رغم قدم الموضوع بس قريته كامل

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

ممنوع رفع المواضيع القديمة

يغلق

----------

